# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  बेवफा ( A Romantic & Thriller Story)

## aditya_gujral1

_दोस्तों एक नयी कहानी अब आप के सामने प्रस्तुत करने जा रहा हूँ.

पसंद आये तो कमेन्ट जरूर करे.

कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते रहने के लिए आपके सहयोग की बहुत जरूरत है.

धन्यवाद.
_

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*“Ladies and gentlemen , please welcome ..Mr. Vijay Chaudhry…Chairman of lakshmi group of companies…….please give a big round of applause for him”
**तालियों की गडगडाहट से पूरा हाल गूँज उठा, जिसमें से एक आवाज़ मेरी तालियों की भी थी ... Mr.Viajy चौधरी अपनी सीट से उठे और सामने मंच की तरफ बढ़ गए. मंच पर पहुँच कर वो माइक पर पहुंचे और फिर पीछे को मूढ़ कर एकबार हवा में हाथ हिलाकर सबका अभिवादन किया ......... और फिर मेज के पीछे जाकर माइक के सामने खड़े होकर बोलना शुरू किया ....**“Thank you friends… As chairman of Lakshmi groups , First I would like to declare half yearly results of our companies…. Lakshmi hotels, total turnover is Rs. 415.88 crore , total sale 213.45 crore...expenditures 123.76 crore……..................”**वो बोलते जा रहे है ... और मैं उनके सामने, सबसे आगे की सीट बराबर बैठा उनकी तरफ देख रहा था ..... जो कुछ भी वो कह रहे वे​​, वो सब मुख्य पुरे ध्यान से सुन रहा था, मेरे लिये ये पहला मौका था जब मैं किसी कंपनी की सामान्य बैठक में भाग ले रहा था.. चौधरी साहब बोले जा रहे वे ​​और मैं उनके बोलने के अंदाज़ और आवाज से मंत्र मुग्ध होकर उनकी तरफ देखे जा रहा था ..*_ 
अचानक बोलते बोलते उन्होंने जो किया जिसकी मैने और शायद वाहन बैठे सभी लोगो ने कल्पना भी नहीं की थी....
“ Now Ladies and Gentlemen , I would like to introduce you with my son and new Vice chairman of lakshmi Finance company , Mr. Rajiv Chaudhry …..Please welcome him …..”
_*मैने सुन कर पहले तो अपने कानो पर विश्वास नही कर पाया .... फिर तालियों की तेज आवाज से मैं वापिस होश में आया और अपनी जगह बराबर खड़ा हो गया और पीछे घूम कर, हाथ हिलाकर सबका अभिवादन करने लगा ..... मैं यकीन नहीं कर पा रहा था की मैं जो सुन रहा हूँ वही हकीकत है .....

मैं अपनी जगह पर वापिस बैठ गया, मेरे आस - पास बैठे लोगो ने हाथ मिलाकर मुझे मुबारक बात दी .... Mr.Chaudhry भी मंच से उतर कर वापिस अपनी सीट पर,मेरे बगल में आकर बैठ गए... सीट पर बैठ कर उन्होंने मेरे कंधे पर अपना हाथ रख कर थप-थापया और फिर दूसरी तरफ बैठे किसी और आदमी से बातों में लग गए ...........**स्टेज पर अब एक लड़की कोई और रिपोर्ट सुना रही थी.....मेरे लिए तो पहले भी ये सब बातें समझ से बाहर थी और अभी जो कुछ भी हुआ उसके बाद तो मेरा दिमाग मेरा साथ नही दे रहा था.................... मैं उन सब लोगो से हाथ मिलाने में व्यस्त हो गया जो मेरी सीट के पास आकार मुझे बधाई दे रहे थे .. और मैं बार-बार अपनी सीट से उठ कर, सभी से हाथ मिलाकर उनकी मुबारकबाद कबूल कर रहा था....
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*सबकी मुबारकबाद स्वीकार करने के बाद मैं वापिस सीट पर बैठ गया... सामने मंच पर और पुरे हाल में जो कुछ भी हो रहा था .. उस से बेखबर, मेरा दिमाग मुझे बहुत पीछे, सालों पीछे गया ले .....
*_ 
(जरूरी सुचना : Flashback की कहानी मैं रंगीन font में लिखूँगा)

_*Mr.Vijay चौधरी, जिन्होंने अभी मुझे अपना बेटा स्वीकार किया था, ये उनका बड़प्पन हाय था जो वो मुझे अपना बेटा मानते थे ..पर ये बात मैं, वो और लगभग सभी को मालूम थी की मेरा और उनका कोई भी खून का रिश्ता नही था.. मुझे अभी तक याद है जब मैंने होश संभाला अपने आप को इस दुनिया में बिलकुल अकेला पाया ... ... मैं करीब 7-8 साल का था जब मैने (दिल्ली) दिल्ली की सड़को पर खुद को जिंदगी के लिये संघर्ष करते हुए देखा.. मेरे माँ बाप कौन वे ......., मैं कहाँ पैदा हुआ, कहाँ से आया था ... कोई नहीं जानता था ....... कभी में गाड़ियों को साफ़ करता, कभी सिग्नल पर भीख मांगता और कभी स्टेशन पर जाकर बूट पॉलिश करने लगता .......कुछ यूं ही मेरी जिंदगी गुजार रही थी. ..... फिर जब मैं थोड़ा बड़ा हुआ... यही कोई 10 साल के आस - पास का, मुझे रेलवे स्टेशन के सामने एक ढ़ाबे पर काम मिल गया. फिर अगले 4 साल तक मैं वाहन बराबर काम करता रहा.. वहाँ काम करते करते मैने पढाई करने की सोचि और रात के स्कूल में प्रवेश ले लिया........ मेरा मालिक एक सरदार था जिसे मुझसे बहुत मोहब्बत थी, वो मेरा साथ देता रहा और मैं अपनी पढाई और नौकरी दोनों साथ साथ करता रहा .......... मेरा दिमाग साही मायनो में ऑरो से कुछ अलग ही था .... 4 साल ही में मैं वो सब सीख गया जो दूसरे बच्चे 8-10 साल में भी नहीं सीख पाते .... फिर किस्मत ने एक और मोड़ लिया सरदार जी को अपना होटल वहाँ से बदलाव करना पड़ गया... जहां पर होटल बना हुआ था, वो जमीन अवैध थी ....... ...... सरदार जी अपना सारा सामान ले कर करोल बाग पहुँच गए और वहाँ अपना काम शुरू कर दिया.... रेलवे स्टेशन की तरह यह होटल बहुत बड़ा नहीं था, पर यहाँ आने वाले ग्राहक कुछ दूसरे किस्म के थे, ये काम भी चल निकला....... खास बात ये थी की sardaar जी  ने यहाँ सिर्फ कुछ ही पुराने लोगों को काम पर रखा था, और उनमें से एक मैं भी था .............
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*एक बार फिर तालियों की गडगडाहट से हाल गूँज उठा, और साथ ही मैं भी अपनी यादों के सफर से वापिस आ गया .... मीटिंग खतम  हो चुकी थी...सभी लॉग अपनी अपनी जगह पर खड़े हो गए थे.. सबसे पहले मिस्टर चौधरी को हाल से बाहर निकलना था...वो हाल के बीच में से होते हुए पीछे की तरफ चल दिए, और उनके पीछे पीछे मैं और कुछ और लॉग भी ... सभी लॉग खाड़े होकर उनका अभिवादन कर रहे थे, साथ ही सभी लॉग जो हमारे पास में थे, मुझे मुबारकबाद भी दिए जा रहे थे.... मुझे याद नही की इस से पहले  मैने कभी इतने सारे लोगो से एक दिन में, एक जगह पर हाथ मिलाया हो ..........

हम लॉग हाल से बाहर निकल  गए.... Mr.Chaudhry की गाड़ी बीएमडब्ल्यू बिलकुल हाल के बाहर उनका इंतजार कर रही थी... वो गाड़ी की तरफ बढे और फिर पीछे मुड कर मुझ से बोले "राजीव ... तुम मेरे साथ घर चलना चाहोगे? "

"क्षमा करें महोदय .... अगर आप बुरा न माने, मुझे अभी अपने फ्लैट पर जाना  चाहता हूँ... कल सुबह आपसे ऑफिस में मिलता हूँ"

" ठीक है .......... जैसे तुम चाहो ....." कह कर वो मुस्कुराए और अपनी गाड़ी में बैठ  गए... साथ ही unke 2 बॉडीगार्ड भी ...... गाड़ी आगे बढ़ गई ....

उनकी गाड़ी वहाँ  से हटी तो मेरी गाड़ी, होंडा सिटी ..... उसकी जगह पर आकार रुकी....और ड्राइवर ने उतर कर दरवाज़ा खोला. मैं गाड़ी में बैठ गया और गाड़ी आगे को बढ़ गयी ....

गाड़ी में बैठते ही मैं सीट के पीछे को टेक लगा कर बैठ गया. गाड़ी बहुत तेज गति से आगे की तरफ बढती जा रही थी.... शहर के बीच  में से होती हुयी .... दोनों तरफ ऊँची-ऊँची इमारतों में जिनकी रौशनी में पूरा शहर मनो नहाया  हुआ था.....बाहर देखते-देखते मैं फिर से अतीत में वापिस चला गया....
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*सरदार  जी के होटल की एक और खास बात थी ....... जैसा की और रेस्तरां में भी होता है, ज्यादा  भीड़ केवल सुबह, दोपहर और रात को होती थी......बाकी के समय मैं और कुछ और लॉग यहाँ-वहाँ टाइम पास करते थे ..... सरदार जी के होटल के बगल  में हाय एक इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स की दुकान थी ...... जहां कंप्यूटर और मोबाइल की मरम्मत का काम होता था, उस समय आज की तरह कोई चीज आम नही थी और इतने सस्ते मोबाइल भी उस समय उपलब्ध नही थे... इसलिए  बहुत कम और बहुत खास ग्राहक ही वहाँ आते थे...... दुकान का मालिक एक लड़का था, कोई 24-25 साल की उमर का, उसका नाम मुझे याद नहीं, सब बराबर लॉग प्यार से उसको हैप्पी कह कर बुलाते थे ... और मेरी उस से अच्छी बनती  थी ........ मैं अपना ज्यादातर खाली समय उसके पास ही बैठ कर बिताता था....और धीरे धीरे मेरी रूचि उसके काम में बढ़ने लगी...... उसको देख देख कर ही मुझे और कंप्यूटर के बारे में काफी कुछ समझ में आने लगा था.... दिन गुजारते जा रहे थे.......... सुबह से शाम तक होटल की नौकरी, बीच बीच हैप्पी के पास बैठ कर टाइम पास और फिर रात को स्कूल की पढ़ाई...... एक दिन अचानक ऐसा कुछ हुआ जिस ने में मेरी तकदीर बदल कर रख दी.... दोपहर का समय था मैं हैप्पी की दुकान पर बैठा हुआ था और वो अपना काम कर रहा था ............. अचानक एक आदमी, शंदत सूट पहने  हुए, हैप्पी की दुकान पर आ पहुंचा, उसके साथ साथ 2 और भी आदमी थे,शायद उसके बॉडीगार्ड............ वे मुझे बाद में मालूम पाडा की उस आदमी का नाम श्री विजय चौधरी थे.......
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*Haapy ने श्री चौधरी को आते देखा तो उठ कर उनको नमस्ते की ...... Mr.Chaudhry उसकी दुकान के अंदर आकार बैठ गए ....... प्रिय जी ...कहिये, आज कैसे आना हुआ ...... मुझे से कहा होता तो मैं ही आ जाता........... "हैप्पी अपनी आवाज़ में चाशनी घोलता हुआ बोल रहा था ..... उसके चेहरे से ही मालूम पड़ रहा था की वो इस आदमी की कितनी इज्ज़त करता है, या  फिर कहिये उनसे डरता है ...

काम ही कुछ ऐसा था, मुझे खुद ही आना पाडा ...... "Mr.Chaudhry ने कहा और फिर अपनी जेब से एक मोबाइल फोन निकाल कर हैप्पी की तरफ बढ़ा दिया ..............उन दिनों जो hansets चलते थे, वे उन सब से अलग, एक चौडा एक और बहुत सारी keys वाला एक शानदार सा मोबाइल फोन था ............ "मेरा ये हैंडसेट चलते - चलते अचानक बंद हो गया है, हैप्पी ........... देख अगर तू कुछ कर सकता है? श्री चौधरी कुछ परेशान सी आवाज़ में बोले ........

हैप्पी ने फिर हैंडसेट हाथ में लिया उसको 2-3 बार उलट- पलट कर देखा और फिर back cover खोल कर चेक करने में जुट गया.........करीब 10 मिनट तक वो हैंडसेट में लगा रहा और फिर बोला ............ .

"कहाँ से लिया आपने ये मोबाइल साब? "

"अमेरिकी .................. से पिछले महीने में न्यूयॉर्क गया था, तभी लेकर आया था ...... क्यों? क्या हुआ? "Mr.Chaudhry बोले

हैप्पी एक फींकी सी हसी हस्ता हुआ बोला "साब आपको ये हैंडसेट वहीं से ठीक पड़ेगा... मेरी कुछ भी समझ में नहीं आया..... Mr.Chaudry ने हैप्पी को ऐसे देखा जैसे उनको उसका ये मजाक पसंद न आया हो, फिर बोले "यार, तू एक बार और कोशिश कर के देख....मेरे बहुत सारे महत्वपूर्ण नम्बर्स इस फोन में हैं..इसके बगैर तो मेरा बहुत बड़ा नुक्सान हो जायेगा”

"मैंने कहा ना साब, ये नवीनतम हैंडसेट है ........ मेरे ही क्या, पूरी दिल्ली में कोई इसको सही नही कर सकता......उसके चेहरे पर मायूसी  के निशान थे, वे  और उसके साथ ही Mr.Chaudhry के चेहरे पर भी ..........

पता नही अचानक मुझे क्या ......... हुआ मैने दोनों की तरफ एक - एक बार देखा और फिर बोला "सर ....... आप अगर कहे, मैं इस मोबाइल को सही कर सकता हूँ"

Haapy ने चौंक  कर मेरी तरफ देखा और Mr.Chaudhry कभी मेरी तरफ और कभी उसकी तरफ देख रहे थे.......फिर हैप्पी बोला "क्या मजाक कर रहा है राजू? तुने कभी मोबाइल हाथ में भी पकड़ा है? "

"नहीं पकड़ा  हैप्पी भाई पर आपको बहुत बार देखा है सही करते हुए मैं पुरे आतम- विश्वास से बोला .......... ना जाने क्यों मुझे ऐसा क्यूँ लग रहा था की कुछ ऐसा है जो हैप्पी नहीं पकड़ पा रहा है .......... .........


"कौन है ये? "इस बार  Mr.Chaudhry  बोले....... उनकी आवाज़ बता रही थी की वो कितने गंभीर  हैं

"कोई नहीं है .....साब,यहीं बगल वाले ढाबे में काम करता है, राजू नाम है इसका" हैप्पी एक अजीब सी हांसी के साथ बोला, मानो मेरा कोई वजूद ही नहीं उसकी निगाहों में.
**चौधरी साहब सीट से उठ कर  मेरे पास आए और फिर नीचे को झुक कर मेरी आँखों में आँखें डालते हुए बोले "क्यों? तुमको ऐसा क्यों लगता है की तुम इस मोबाइल को सही कर सकते हो "


"मालूम नहीं साब, पर मुझे यकीन है की मैं ऐसा कर सकता हूं" मैने उनकी आँखों में आँखें डाल कर बोला...मुझे खुद भी यकीन नहीं हो रहा था की उस समय ....... मेरे अंदर इतना आतम- विश्वास कहाँ से आ गया था ... .....


Mr.Chaudhry ने कुछ सेकंड तक मेरी तरफ देखा फिर पीछे मुड कर हैप्पी से बोले "हैप्पी, मोबाइल इस लड़के को ठीक करने दो"


हैप्पी ने ऐसे Mr.Chaudhry की तरफ देखा जैसे उसको अपने कानो पर यकीन न हुआ हो "..पर साब ये लड़का ......" उसकी बात अधूरी ही रह गई, चौधरी साहब ने उसको चुप कराते हुए कहा ....... "कोई बात नहीं, मोबाइल खराब ही हो जायेगा ..... एक बार इस को भी कोशिश कर लेने दो " कह कर वो सामने दरवाजे पर पड़ी एक कुर्सी पर जाकर बैठ गए............


Haapy कुछ सेकंड तक मुझे घूरता रहा और फिर अपनी सीट से उठ गया और मुझे वहाँ बैठने का इशारा किया.. मैं उसकी खाली की हुयी कुर्सी पर बैठ गया और वो दुकान से बाहर निकल कर वहीँ पहुँच गया जहां Mr.Chaudhry बैठे हुए थे.....**मैने मोबाइल को हाथ में लिया, उसको एक बार देवदार उलट- पलट कर देखा और फिर उसका वापस कवर खोल दिया... अगले 5 मिनट तक मैं अपना सिर नीचे कर के मोबाइल के 1-1 भाग को चेक करता रहा ...... ........ दोस्तों, कभी कभी ऐसा होता है की कोई से बड़ा विशेषज्ञ किसी ऐसी चीज़ को अनदेखा कर देता है, जिसको कोई भी अनाडी पकड़ सकता  है वही मेरे साथ भी हुआ ............ 5 मिनट के बाद मेरी समझ में आ गया की एक बहुत छोटे एक mechanical fault था, जिसकी वजह से मोबाइल काम नहीं कर रहा था.. एक छोटी सी धातु पट्टी, जो बैटरी का कर्रन्त हैंडसेट तक पहुंचाती थी, टूट गई थी ......... बहुत गौर से देखने पर ही मालूम पैड रहा था की वो धातु पट्टी टूटी हुयी है....

मैने एक छोटी सी धातु पट्टी काटी, उसको मोबाइल में फिट किया ......... बैटरी को लगाया..  बेक कवर फिर किया और धड़कते दिल के साथ मोबाइल को on करने के लिए बटन दबाया......... 2 सेकंड बीते, और फिर एक आवाज के साथ मोबाइल की स्क्रीन रोशन हो गई.. मोबाइल on हो चुक्का था ........मोबाइल की आवाज इतनी थी की दोनों के कानो तक पहुँच सके.. वो दोनों एक साथ अपनी जगह पर खड़े हो गए, और फिर तेज़ी  के साथ मेरी तरफ बढ़े...
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*हम तीनो ही उस समय हैरान थे ............ हैप्पी इसलिए  की जो काम वो खुद एक विशेषज्ञ होकर  नही कर पाया, मैंने कैसे कर दिया ...... मैं इसलिए की ये चमत्कार मेरे साथ ही कैसे हुआ .... और Mr.Chaudhry इसलिए की एक ** _ ** साल के लड़के ने उनका वो मोबाइल सही कर दिया, जिसकी सही होने की कोई गुंजाईश नही थी... मैने मोबाइल उनकी तरफ बढ़ा दिया वो अगले 2 मिनट तक अपने मोबाइल में उलझे रहे ........... हैप्पी मेरे पास आ गया और मेरे कंधे को थप-थापा कर मुझे अपने आप से सटा लिया ......... अब वो भी खुश दिखाई दे रहा था... फिर Mr.Chaudhry ने मोबाइल को जेब में रखा और मुझ से बोले .......

"शाबाश ........ बेटा क्या नाम है तुम्हारा?"

"जी .. राजू"
"कहाँ रहते हो? "उन्होंने आगे पुछा...

"कहीं नहीं सर, यहीं साथ वाले ढाबे पर काम करता हूं ... रात को वहीँ पर ही सो जाता हूँ" मैने बताया..

"और माँ - बाप तुम्हारे" वो मेरे पास आकार बोले

"नहीं हैं ............. सर? जब से होश संभाला है, अपने आप को अकेला ही पाया है," मैं  कुछ उदास से स्वर में बोला ...

उन्होंने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर एक बार हैप्पी की तरफ ...... और फिर अपना बटुआ खोला ........ 100-100 के कुछ नोट्स निकाले और मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिए.......
"लो ये रख लो"

मेन चौंक  कर उनकी तरफ देखा .............और बोला "ये ज्यादा  हैं सर बहुत?"

"रख लो ......... राजू ये पैसे तुम्हारे  काम के लिये नहीं हैं ..... बल्कि मेरा काम खराब  नही हुआ, इसके लिए हैं "कहते हुए उन्होंने फिर से पैसे मेरी तरफ बढ़ाये, पर मैने हाथ आगे नही किया और एक बार हैप्पी की तरफ देखा .............

अब हैप्पी ने चौधरी साहब से कहा "राजू सही कह रहा है .............. साब ये काम इतने पैसे का नहीं है ...." उसने चौधरी साहब के हाथ से एक नोट 100 रुपये का लेकर अपनी जेब में रख लिया ... .....

Mr.Chaudhry आगे बढ़े और मेरे पास आकार मेरा सिर एक बार सहलाया ......और बोले "राजू .... बड़ी बात ये नहीं है की तुमने ये मोबाइल सही कर दिया ........मैं भी जानता हूँ की कोई ऐसी चीज़  होगी जो हैप्पी की नज़र से चूक गई होगी ........ और तुमने उस को पकड़ लिया.... बड़ी बात ये है की तुम्हारे पास तेज दिमाग और एक आत्म - विश्वास है ......... तुम जानते हो कि तुम  क्या कर सकते हो ...... और ये खूबी हर किसी में नहीं होती...... "

उन्होंने अपना बटुआ खोल कर एक कार्ड निकला और मेरी तरफ बढ़ाते हुए बोले "ये लो ये मेरा कार्ड ..... आज रात को मैं बाहर  जा रहा हूँ ...... शायद 4-5 दिन में वापिस आ जायूँगा ...... तुम मुझ से आकार मिलना .... "

वो पलते और तेज़ी  से एक तरफ को चल दिए...साथ ही उनके बॉडी-गार्ड भी ..... मैं और हैप्पी उनको जाते हुए देखते रहे .....जब तक वो आगे एक मोड मुड कर हमारी आँखों से ओझल नही हो गए ......... हैप्पी ने मेरी तरफ देखा और मुस्कुराने लगा मैं अभी भी समझ नहीं पा रहा था की आज की ये घटना मेरी जिंदगी में क्या बदलाव लेन वाली है......
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*गाड़ी ने ब्रेक लगाये और मैं अतीत से वापिस लौट कर आ गया ...... ड्राईवर ने उतर कर दरवाज़ा खोला और मैं गाड़ी से बाहर आकार सामने बनी बड़ी सी इमारत की तरफ बढ़ गया.......

राज नगर (काल्पनिक नाम) ..... भारत के पश्चिमी तट पर बसा हुआ एक तेज़ी से विकसित हो रहा शहर था ........ संजय अपार्टमेंट, जिस में मैं रहता था, राज नगर के दक्षिण सिविल लाइंस इलाके में थी ............ ये काफी पॉश इलाका था .... मेरा फ्लैट 5 वीं मंजिल पर था ..... मैं इमारत की लॉबी में आया और ये लिफ्ट से अपने फ्लैट की तरफ चल दिया..........

पांचवी मंजिल पर आकर मैं अपने फ्लैट के सामने पहुंचा, दरवाजा को अनलॉक किया, और अंदर दाखिल हो गया ........अगले 15 मिनट के मैं कापड़े बदलने और नहाने में लगा दिए.. और फिर ताजा होकर मैं बालकनी में आकार खड़ा हो गया. ये इमारत समुद्र तट के बहुत नज़दीक .... कोई 1 K.M की दूरी पर थी ........ बालकनी पर खड़े होकर दूर नज़र दौडाने पर समुंदर साफ़-साफ़ दिखाई पड़ रहा था .......
*


*उस दिन जब सरदार जी वापिस आये... मैने और हैप्पी ने उनको सारी बात बताई...सरदार जी सुनकर  बहुत खुश हुए ...... और बोले .. बेटा जब भी मौका लगे इस आदमी से मिल कर जरूर आना ........ क्या मालूम तुझे अपने यहाँ किसी नौकरी पर ही रख ले .... "

मेन सर हिलाया और फिर अपने काम में लग गया..... फिर से वही दिनचर्या शुरू हो गयी... मेज़ों  की सफाई, बर्तनों का इन्तेजाम.... और ग्राहकों के आते ही उनकी फरमाइश को पूरा करना .............. कब रात हो गई मालूम हाय नही पाडा ....

उस रात को मैं स्कूल नहीं जा पाया ..... दिन भर बहुत ज्यादा काम की वजह से थक  गया था .... इसलिए जल्दी ही सो गया .....

सुबह उठा तो मेरे लिए मेरे लिये कोई भी नयी  बात नही थी ..... वही  रोज-मर्रा के काम काज, दोपहर में हैप्पी के साथ बैठ कर समय पास और फिर शाम का नियमित काम ......

इसी तरह 7-8 दिन निकल गए.... मैं लगभग भूल भी चुक्का था की मैंने किसी आदमी का मोबाइल सही किया था और उन्होंने मुझे अपना कार्ड दिया था ........

एक दीन मैं हमेशा की तरह दोपहर का काम निपटा कर खाना खा रहा था ... तभी ढाबे पर एक आदमी आया .......उसके कापड़े देख कर ही उसे पहचाना जा सकता  था की वो एक ड्राइवर था .......... बिलकुल सफ़ेद वर्दी और सिर पर सफ़ेद  टोपी... वो मेरे पास आया और बोला ..........

यहाँ पर राजू कौन हैं? "

मैने खाना खाते-खाते कहा "मैं हूँ .......... राजू बताओ, क्या काम है"

उसने एक बार ऊपर से नीचे तक मुझे देखा और फिर बोला "तुम्हे चौधरी साहब ने बुलवाया  है,,,, वो तुमसे अभी मिलना चाहते हैं ........."

उसकी बात ढाबे  के अंदर बैठे सरदार  जी के पास तक भी पहुँच गई थी ... वो भी बाहर आ गए और उस आदमी से बोले "क्या काम है चौधरी साहब को राजू से?"

"मुझे क्या मालूम सरदार जी ..............मैं तो नौकर आदमी हूं जैसा साहब का हुकुम  हुआ ....... वैसा ही आपको बोल दिया अब आप बताओ क्या करना है ..........? "

सरदार जी कुछ सेकंड मेरी तरफ देखकर  कुछ सोचते रहे और फिर बोले "तुम रुको ...... राजू अभी तुम्हारे साथ चलेगा"

मैने उनकी तरफ देखा........... उन्होंने सर हिलाकर  मुझे जैसे एक इशारा किया ......... मैं जल्दी जल्दी खाना खतम करने लगा .....

5 मिनट बाद ही मैं एक लंबी सी गाड़ी में बैठा हुआ था... वो आदमी गाड़ी को चला रहा था और मुझे नहीं मालूम था की मैं कहाँ जा रहा हूँ ........ बस अपने आप पर एक विश्वास था की जो कुछ भी मेरे साथ होगा, अच्छा ही होगा...!!!
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_दोस्तों आपके सहयोग और आपके कमेंट्स की बहुत ज्यादा जरूरत है इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते रहने के लिए..

कहानी के बारे में जो भी आपकी राय है कृप्या विचार अवश्य लिखें..!

धन्यवाद
_

----------


## Random user

मित्र बहुत अच्छी कहानी है, कथानक और लेखन का तरीका अच्छा है, जिस किसी ने भी लिखा है शानदार लिखा है। यहाँ प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आपका ईनाम!

----------


## Lalita6888

bahut ache ja rahe he

----------


## shashi009

> _दोस्तों आपके सहयोग और आपके कमेंट्स की बहुत ज्यादा जरूरत है इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाते रहने के लिए..
> 
> कहानी के बारे में जो भी आपकी राय है कृप्या विचार अवश्य लिखें..!
> 
> धन्यवाद
> _


*आदित्यजी, कहानी की शुरुआत बहुत ही मजेदार है, कहानी में रोचकता और उत्सुकता है. +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> मित्र बहुत अच्छी कहानी है, कथानक और लेखन का तरीका अच्छा है, जिस किसी ने भी लिखा है शानदार लिखा है। यहाँ प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आपका ईनाम!


धन्यवाद मित्र...आपने बिलकुल सही कहा है जिसने भी कहानी लिखी है बहुत अच्छे तरीके से लिखी है

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *आदित्यजी, कहानी की शुरुआत बहुत ही मजेदार है, कहानी में रोचकता और उत्सुकता है. +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.*


धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> bahut ache ja rahe he


थैंक्स मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

आदि मुझे लगता है , नोरमल फॉण्ट size रखना , readable होती है |

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगले 1 घंटे तक हमारी गाड़ी दिल्ली की सड़को पर दौड़ती रही...मुझे पता चल ही रहा था की हम लॉग दक्षिण दिल्ली की तरफ जा रहे हैं ....फिर 1 घंटे के बाद गाड़ी एक बड़ी सी इमारत के Compund में दाखिल हुयी और इमारत के सामने आकार रुक गयी

मैं गाड़ी से उतरा और साथ में ड्राइवर भी .... वो इमारत के अंदर की तरफ बढ़ा और साथ में मैं भी... हम दोनों आगे - पीछे चलते हुए अंदर पहुंचे और फिर एक लिफ्ट में सवार हो गए .... ड्राइवर ने 14 वीं मंजिल का बटन दबाया और अगले 1 मिनट में ही हम दोनों 14 वीं मंजिल पर थे......

लिफ्ट से निकलते ही सामने एक बड़ी सी लॉबी थी, जहां एक से दरवाज़ा के पास, एक काउंटर के पीछे एक लड़की बैठी हुयी थी .... ड्राईवर मुझे साथ लेकर उस लड़की के पास गया और कुछ बोला ... लड़की ने इण्टरकॉम उठा कर से किसी से बात की और फिर ड्राइवर को अंदर जाने के लिए इशारा कर दिया... ड्राइवर ने उसके पीछे बने हुए कमरे के दरवाज़े को खटखटाया और फिर थोड़ा सा खोला और कहा "सर, राजू को ले आया हूं" 

"अंदर भेज दो" कमरे के अंदर से एक आवाज आई


ड्राइवर ने मुझे इशारा किया और मैं उस कमरे के अंदर चला गया

मेरी जिंदगी में ये पहला मौका था जब में इतना बड़ा और शानदार कमरा देखा .. इतने बड़े गरीब लोगो के पुरे घर भी नहीं होते होंगे, जितना बड़ा वो अकेला कमरा था...

Mr.Chaudhry कमरे के बीच में के बड़ी सी मेज के पीछे बैठे हुए थे ... मेज के दूसरी तरफ कुछ कुर्सियों रखी थी, जिनमें से एक पर कोई आदमी बैठा हुआ था ... कमरे में एक पक्ष में एक 7 सीटों वाले सोफे और एक कॉफी टेबल भी पड़ी हुयी थी ......... मेरे अंदर आते ही Mr.Chaudhry ने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर सोफे की तरफ इशारा कर दिया.. मैं सोफे पर जाकर बैठ गया ... अगले 5 मिनट तक मैं चुप-चाप बैठा रहा .... वो दोनों किसी काम में लगे हुए थे ... कुछ बात हो रही थी, जो मेरे कानों तक नही आ रही थी ... फिर वो दूसरा आदमी अपनी कुर्सी से उठा और कुछ फाइलें लेकर कमरे से बाहर निकल गया.. Mr.Chaudhry अपनी कुर्सी से उठे और मेरे पास आकार सामने वाले सोफे पर बैठ गए .....


श्री विजय चौधरी, उस समय उनकी उम्र करीब 35-38 के आस - पास होगी... वो एक औसत कद के यही कोई 5'8 "के थोड़े से भरी जिस्म के आदमी हैं ...रंग थोड़ा सा दबा हुआ और आँखों पर एक चश्मा .... कुल मिलाकर एक व्यापार आदमी का सही लुक है उनका ....... उन्होंने मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर बोलना शुरू किया "कैसे हो राजू?"

"अच्छा हूँ ... सर" मैं धीरे से बोला


"मैंने तुमसे कहा था, आकार मिलने के लिये! तुम आये क्यों नहीं? "मैं खामोश रह गया..उनके इस सवाल का कोई  जवाब मेरे पास नहीं था...

फिर उन्होंने ही बात शुरू की देखो "राजू!! मैं समझ रहा हूँ की तुम्हारे दिमाग में बहुत सारे सवाल होंगे.... मैने तुम्हे यहाँ क्यों बुलाया है? क्या चाहता हूँ मैं तुमसे? ........ अगर तुम्हारी जगह, तुम्हारी उमर का कोई और लड़का होते तो आज मेरे सामने न बैठा होता... पर तुम बैठे हो. जानते हो क्यों? क्यों की तुम आम लोगो से अलग हो..मैंने बेचनी से पहलु बदला.... और उनके चेहरे की तरफ देखता रहा ...


उन्होंने फिर आगे बोलना शुरू किया मैं "तुमसे बहुत ज्यादा प्रभावित हुआ हूं इसलिए ....... नहीं की तुमने मेरा मोबाइल सही कर दिया था... मैं भी जनता हूँ की वो कोई बड़ी बात नहीं थी, वो जो एक बात तुमने पकड़ ली ... हो सकता है दोबारा चेक करने पे हैप्पी भी उसको सही कर पता.. चलो फिर अगर में किसी और को भी दिखता वोह भी इसे सही कर देता.......पर जो एक चीज़  तुम्हारे अंदर है वो है तुम्हारा आतम-विश्वास ...... और तुम्हारा दिमाग , और जो तुम्हे लोगो से अलग करता है कहते कहते वो अपनी मेज तक गए "वहाँ से पानी का गिलास उठा कर पानी पिया और फिर वापिस आकार सोफे पर बैठ गए

"... राजू मेरी नज़र में तुम एक हीरा हो....... ऐसा हीरा जिसको अगर सही से तराशा तो वो बेश-कीमती  हो सकता है...... मैं चाहता हूँ की मैं तुमको तुम्हारी सही जगह तक पहुंचा सकूँ"


मैं हैरान होकर उनकी तरफ देखता रहा..... समझ नही आ रहा था की वो मुझ से क्या चाहते हैं ..... उन्होंने भी मेरे मन की बात शायद समझ ली थी ...... उन्होंने आगे बोलना शुरू किया


"मैं अब सीधी सीधी बात करता हूँ..... मैं चाहता हूँ की तुम अपने दिमाग को सही जगह इस्र्तेमाल करो ........ इसके लिये तुम्हे पहले पढ़ाई करनी होगी .......... तुम अपनी पढ़ाई करो ........... जो भी खर्चा होगा, मैं करूँगा "

"सिर .... पढ़ाई मैं कर ही कर रहा हूं? "


"ये वो पढ़ाई नहीं है राजू, जो तुम करते हो ... दिन भर काम कर के तुम सही तरह से पढ़ाई नहीं कर सकते हो बेटा............. मैं चाहता हूं तुम सिर्फ पढ़ाई में ध्यान लगाओ, बाकी और कुछ नही... जहां तक तुम पढ़ना चाहते हो, पढ़ो ..... ... और सब कुछ भूल कर "


मैं सवालिया निगाहों से उनकी तरफ देखता रहा ...... वो शायद मेरे मन की बात समझ गए... आगे बोले "तुम सोच रहे होंगे की मैं ऐसा क्यों कर रहा हूँ ............ राजू, तुम पहले नहीं हो जिसके लिये मैं कुछ कर रहा हूं.. तुमसे पहले भी बहुत सारे गरीब और यतीम बच्चो को मैने पढ़ाया है .......... यूं समझो की जो कुछ भी मुझे ऊपर वाले ने दिया है, उसका कर्ज़ मैं उतारने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ ........ तुम अगर पढ़-लिख कर किसी काबिल बन गए मेरे ही किसी काम आ जाओ शायद "


फिर इण्टरकॉम पर किसी को बुलाया.... 1 मिनट के बाद वही ड्राइवर अंदर आया जो मुझे लेकर यहाँ आया था........ "सुरेश ... राजू को वहीँ छोड़ आओ जहां से इनको लेकर आए वे ...... और राजू ... तुम मुझे सोच समझ कर 1-2 दिन में जवाब दे देना.... ये ध्यान रखना बेटा, की इस सब में तुम्हारी ही भलाई है ... "कह कर वो वहाँ  से उठ कर अपनी सीट पर जाकर बैठ गए और मैं ड्राईवर के साथ बहार निकल आया ..............


5 मिनट बाद ही मैं फिर से उस गाड़ी में बैठा करोल बाग की तरफ जा रहा था....दिमाग में बहुत सारे सवाल लिये हुए ....... मेन सुना था की किस्मत कभी कभी कुछ खास लोगो पर मेहरबान होती है और शायद मैं भी उनमें से एक था..!!
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> आदि मुझे लगता है , नोरमल फॉण्ट size रखना , readable होती है |


पर थोड़े बड़े size फॉण्ट में पढ़ने में आसानी होती है..

----------


## rajrawat

Right now update fast

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> Right now update fast


अपडेट कुछ ही देर में मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

कहानी को आगे बढाइये मित्र + repo

----------


## kamalk718

PLEASE UPDATE IT

----------


## kamalk718

www.indianparadise.in

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> कहानी को आगे बढाइये मित्र + repo





> PLEASE UPDATE IT



देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा दोस्तों..पर अपडेट जल्दी ही करूँगा..और कहानी पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## radha_sinh

कहानी को आगे बढाइये मित्र

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*दरवाज़े की घंटी बजने की आवाज़ आई और मैं फिर से पुरानी यादों से वापिस लौट आया ... मैंने उठ कर दरवाज़ा खोला... रेस्तरां से एक आदमी खाना लेकर आया था ...... उसने अंदर आकार खाना मेज पर लगाया और  फिर वापिस चला गया .... मैने अपने हाथ धोए और फिर खाना-खाने बैठ गया .......

10 मिनट बाद में अपना खाना खा कर निपट चुक्का था....मैं वापिस बालकनी में आकार बैठ गया..... नीचे सड़कों पर बराबर गाडियां जा रही थी .... सड़क के पक्ष में कुछ लॉग पैदल चल रहे थे ....... हर कोई किसी ना किसी के साथ था ....... मुझे लगा की शायद एक मैं ही हूं जो इतना तन्हा हूं... वो सब कुछ जो एक इंसान पना चाहता है, आज मेरे पास था ....फिर भी मैं कितना अकेला सा था...सोचते-सोचते मैं फिर से अपनी पुरानी यादों के सफर पर निकल पड़ा .......
*_उस दिन Mr.Chaudhry से मिलने के बाद मैं वापिस ढाबे पर आ गया था, पर मैंने किसी से कोई जिक्र नही किया की वहाँ क्या क्या बात हुयी. रात बीत गई और सुबह हो गई... सब लोग अपने दिनचर्या के कामो में व्यस्त  हो गए और साथ में मैं भी ......

दोपहर में, जब मैं हमेशा की तरह अपना काम निपटा कर आराम कर रहा था ... मुझे अपने कंधे पर किसी का हाथ महसूस हुआ .... मैंने गर्दन घुमा कर देखा, सरदार जी थे....

मैंने मुस्कुरा  कर उनकी तरफ देखा... वो मेरे पास कुर्सी पर बैठ गए ... और मेरे सर पर हाथ फेरते हुए बोले "क्या हुआ पुत्तर ......... किस सोच में  डूबा  है? "

"कुछ नहीं दार- जी कोई खास बात नही है" मैने बात को टालने की कोशिश की ..

"अच्छा ये बता कल वहाँ क्या हुआ था?" वो बोले

मैं कुछ सेकंड तक चुप रहा फिर सारी बात उनको बता दी... सुनकर उनके चेहरे पर एक चमक सी आ गई .... पूरी  बात खतम  होते ही वो बोले इसमें  इतना सोचने वाली क्या बात है ".. वाहेगुरु का नाम लेकर शुरू कर दे अपनी पढाई"

"दार-जी मैं अभी भी समझ नहीं पा रहा हूँ की वो मुझ पर इतने मेहरबान क्यों हैं? "मैने उलझन भरी आवाज में कहा ....

"तेरे ऊपर चौधरी साहब ही नही ऊपर  वाला भी मेहरबान है ... तू सारे सवालो  को दिमाग  से निकल कर, बस यहाँ से जाने की तेयारी कर," कह कर उन्होंने हैप्पी को आवाज लगा कर बुला लिया और फिर दोनों ने मिलकर अगले 1 घंटे तक समझाया....मैंने भी अब अपनी डोर उपरवाले के हाथ में देने का फैसला कर लिया था....

1 दिन के बाद ही मैं फिर से Mr.Chaudhry के कार्यालय में बैठा हुआ था... सरदार जी और हैप्पी दोनों मेरे साथ में थे .....वहाँ करीब एक घंटे तक हम चारों  की  बातचीत हुयी ....... चौधरी साहब ने ये तय किया की वो मुझे पुणे के एक बोर्डिंग स्कूल में पढ़ने  के लिये भेजेंगे ........ फिर उन्होंने एक आदमी को बुलाया और मेरे लिये वहीँ कार्यालय के गेस्ट हाउस में रहने का इन्तेजाम करने के लिये कहा.... सरदार जी और हैप्पी को वापिस जाना था ...... मुझे भी मालूम था की फिर कभी मेरी उन लोगो से मुलाकात हो या ना हो....  उदास मन से मैं वहाँ से अतिथि घर में चला आया ..........

2 दिन तक मैं वहीं रहा. उसके बाद मुझे पुणे भेज दिया गया. पढाई करने के लिये ........

उसके बाद तो मनो वक्त मेरे आगे आगे दौड़ता रहा ... और में उसको पकड़ने की कोशिश करता रहा..... क्यों की जो कुछ भी मैंने अभी तक पढ़ा था, वो न के ही बराबर था .... पहले एक साल मुझे इतनी पढाई करनी पड़ी जितनी की शायद मैं चार साल में भी नहीं कर सकता था... 1 साल के बाद मैंने 10 वीं की परीक्षा दी और और अच्छे नम्बरों के साथ पास हुआ .... और 2 साल के लिये मुझे नियमित रूप से स्कूल में दल दिया गया. 12 वीं के परीक्षा में मैं योग्यता के साथ पास हुआ ......

मेरी ज़िंदगी तेज़ी के बदल रही थी.... इन तिन सालो में मिस्टर चौधरी 4-5 बार ही मुझसे मिलने आए....मैं भी जनता था की अगर इस समय मेहनत कर ली तो आगे बहुत काम आने वाली है ...

12 वीं पास करने के बाद श्री चौधरी ने मुझे अपने पास बुलवाया और बताया की वो मुझे इंजीनियरिंग पढाना चाहते. हैं..... पहले ही अपनी ज़िंदगी उनके और उपरवाले के हवाले कर चुका था ...... मैने उनको कहा की जो वो चाहते  हैं मैने, मैं वैसा ही करूँगा और एक महीने के बाद ही मैं ऑस्ट्रेलिया पहुँच. गया... इंजीनियरिंग (आईटी) की पढाई करने के लिये ...............
_

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*ऑस्ट्रेलिया पहुँच कर मैने अपनी शुरू कर दी ...... मेरा सिर्फ एक लक्ष्य था, जो मौका ऊपर वाले ने मुझे दिया है, उसका सही तरह से उपयोग करूँ और जो सपने मैंने देखे हैं, उनको पूरा करूँ ....

Mr.Chaudhry हर 2-3 महीने बाद मुझसे से फोन पर बात कर लेते वे और मेरा हाल- चाल पूछते......... मेरे खर्चे के लिये हर महीने एक चेक मेरे पास आ जाता था ........... यहाँ मेरे साथ कुछ और भी छात्र थे जो भारत से आए थे ...... मेरी उमर अब बढती जा रही थी, साथ ही जरूरतें भी ..... कुछ साथियों  की तरह, मेरा भी कभी कभी दिल करता था की मैं भी वही सब करूँ जो वो करते हैं ......... मौज - मस्ती, लड़कियों से दोस्ती और सब कुछ जो मेरा दिल चाहता है ........... पर मेरा दिमाग इन सब चीजों से दूर रहने की सालाह देता था.... मैं फालतू की बातों में अपना धयान न लगा कर, सिर्फ पढाई में ही ध्यान देना चाहता था ...........

समय बीत-ता जा रहा था. 2 semesters के बाद मुझे संस्थान की तरफ से छात्रवृत्ति भी मिलनी शुरू हो गयी ......... अब हालाँकि मुझे Mr.Chaudhry के भेजे हुए पैसों की जरूरत नही थी, पर उनको मना कर के मैं उनको दुख नही पहुँचाना चाहता था..... जो कुछ भी हो रहा था, सब कुछ वैसा चलता रहा ...

जिंदगी बहुत तेज़ी  के साथ दौड़ती रही और मैं उसके साथ-साथ.... समय नहीं मिल पा रहा था की मैं कुछ और कर सकूँ ...... धीरे धीरे साढ़े चार साल बीत गये, मैने आईटी इंजीनियरिंग में मास्टर डिग्री ले ली और मैं वापिस हिंदुस्तान आ गया .....

हिन्दुस्तान पहुँच कर मुझे मालूम पड़ा की लक्ष्मी ग्रुप का मुख्यालय अब राज नगर शिफ्ट हो गया है, दिल्ली का कार्यालय अभी भी वैसा ही था... वो अब सिर्फ क्षेत्र कार्यालय के तौर पर उपयोग होते था .......... मैं भी उस शाम की उड़ान से राज नगर पहुँच गया ..

Mr.Chaudhry मुझे वापिस देख कर बहुत खुश हुए...उन्होंने  कहा की जो उम्मीद उन्होंने  मुझ से की थी , मैं उन पर खरा उतरा  हूं... मैने उनका आशीर्वाद लिया और पूछा की अब मेरे लिये उनका क्या आदेश है ........ Mr.Chaudhry ने मुझे कुछ दिन आराम करने के लिये कहा और मैंने उनकी बात मान ली...

4-5 दिन मैने जाम कर आराम किया.... ये जो फ्लैट मेरे पास था वो उन्होंने पहले से ही मेरे लिये तैयार करवा लिया था .....4-5 दिन के आराम के बाद मैं एक सुबह मैं उनके ऑफिस में पहुँच गया ..

Mr.Chaudhry ने काफी देर तक मुझसे बातें की उन्होंने मुझ को साफ़-साफ़ बता दिया की अगर मैं चाहूँ कहीं भी, किसी भी शहर में जाकर  बस सकता हूं, किसी भी बड़ी कंपनी में नौकरी कर सकता हूं, उन्होंने इसका फैसला मेरे ऊपर छोड़ दिया .......

पर मैं ऐसा नहीं चाहता था.... जो कुछ भी Mr.Chaudhry ने मेरे लिये किया था, उनका एहसान मैं नही उतर सकता था, पर कुछ करना चाहता था मैं उनके लिये ........

फिर Mr.Chaudhry ने मुझे अपने एक सपने के बारे में बताया.... उनके कुछ व्यापार जो काफी अच्छे तरह चल रहे वे जैसे की चीनी, इस्पात, निर्माण, और वित्त आदि, पर उनका एक सपना था ........ एक ऐसा बैंक बनाना जो कम से कम हिंदुस्तान में तो अपने आप में अनूठा हो... वो चाहते वे की लोग उन्हें उनके  जाने के बाद भी कुछ ऐसे याद रखे, और ये उनके इस सपने के पूरा होने पर हो सकता था ...... उन्होंने मुझे से कहा की क्या मैं कुछ सुझाव उनको दे सकता हूं...

मैं उनकी  बातों को बड़े ध्यान से सुनता रहा...........फिर मैंने उनसे एक दिन का समय माँगा  और वापिस अपने फ्लैट पर आ गया ...

मैने उस पुरे दिन और पूरी रात इसी बारे में सोचता रहा. फिर मेरे दिमाग में कुछ विचार आने शुरू हो गए.... सुबह तक मैं उन सारे विचारों पर काम करता रहा और फिर अगले दिन दोपहर में मैं फिर से श्री चौधरी के सामने बैठा हुआ था .............

मैने उनको अपने विचारों के बारे में बताना शुरू किया, सुनते-सुनते उनकी आँखों में चमक आती चली गई ............. सारी योजना उनको बहुत पसंद आई ..... बस उनको एक यही संदेह था की जो कुछ भी मैं उनको समझा रहा हूँ, वो हकीकत में भी तब्दील हो सकता है फिर नही... मैने उनको बताया की जो कुछ मैंने सोचा है, वो आज के ज़माने  में हकीकत में भी बदल सकता है ............

उस शाम तक ही ये तय हो गया की हम लोग उस प्लान पर काम करेंगे. जो भी चीज मुझे चाहिए होगी, उसको देने का वायदा उन्होंने मुझसे से किया ...... मैंने भी उनसे वायदा किया की चाहे जो हो जाये, उनका ये सपना मुख्य अवश्य पूरा करूँगा .....
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगले दिन से ही मैं काम में लग गया ...... मैने सारे हिन्दुस्तान से, और विदेशी से proffessionals की टीम को इकठा किया...... सारे तकनीशियनों और इंजीनियरों की टीम नेर मिलकर मेरी योजना पर काम करना शुरू कर दिया गया ... .... मैं और Mr.Chaudhry इस काम पर दिन रात एक करके लगे हुए थे ......... हमारा प्लान था की हम ये काम तीन साल में पूरा कर लेंगे, पर हमारी अथक मेहनत  का ही नतीजा था की ये काम हम लोगो ने के दो साल में ही पूरा कर लिया....

जी हाँ, 2 साल के अंदर राज नगर में Lakhmi बैंकों की पहली शाखा बनकर तैयार हो गई... एक ऐसा बैंक जो अपने आप में अनूठा था, जिसकी मिसाल कम से कम हिंदुस्तान में नही थी... 

ये अपने आप में एक पूरी तरह से Auto Operated बैंक था ...... जैसे की एटीएम मशीनों होती हैं, ग्राहकों को सब कुछ अपने आप करना होता था ...... खाता खोलते समय ग्राहकों के हस्ताक्षर के अलावा उनके finger prints, voice samples aur eye-map ke samples लिये जाते थे......... उनको ग्राहकों की  डिटेल साथ स्टोर किया जाता था और इन सब चीजों का इस्तेमाल वो अपने Accounts को operate करने में कर सकता था........

बैंक के मुख्य गेट पर 4 गार्ड्स की एक टीम रहती थी, जो हर आने वाले ग्राहकों को चेक करती थी. सारे ग्राहकों को एक विशेष आई-कार्ड दिया गया था जिसको दिखाकर  वो बैंक के अंदर जा सकता था ........... अंदर पुरे बैंक में सारे काउंटर Automatic controlled थे ......... ग्राहकों अपने ऊँगली के निशानों द्वारा या  फिर दूसरे तरीकों  से Verification करवा कर अपना खाता operate कर सकते थे...संचालित एटीएम मशीनों की तरह ही हर काउंटर पर अलग अलग मशीनों रखी हुयी थी, जो वो सारे काम करती थी, जो दूसरे  बैंकों में manual होते थे...  जैसे की नकदी का लेनदेन, चेक को केश करवाना , ड्राफ्ट बनवाना आदि आदि....


इसके अलावा एक बड़ा लॉकर कक्ष भी था.... जो वैसे ही operate होते था, जैसे की बैंक के अन्य काउंटर ............ कुछ स्टाफ भी बैंक के अंदर रहता था, पर उसका काम सिर्फ इतना था की जो चेक और स्लिप्स मशीनों के अंदर जाती है, उनको इकट्ठा कर के filling करते रहना ....

अभी एक महीने पहले ही इस शाखा का उद्घाटन हम लोगो ने किया था .............. एक महीने के अंदर ही बैंक के पास ग्राहकों की लाइन सी लग गई थी .... विशेष रूप से lockers लेने वालो की ............ राज नगर एक तेज़ी के साथ विकास हो रहा शहर था, इसलिए यहाँ अमीर लोगो की कमी नही थी, जो हमारे इस बैंक के costumer बन न चाहते थे.......

कुल-मिलाकर हमारा यह प्रयास सफल रहा था..... Mr.Chaudhry का सपना सच हो चुका था, उस की ये इनाम मुझे मिला था की मैं आज लक्ष्मी बैंकों का Vice chairman बना दिया गया था.........

मेरा ये सफर, जिसमें मैं राजू से राजीव चौधरी बन गया था, एक लंबा और थका देने वाला साबित हुआ था ............ जी हां दोस्तों, मेरा ये नया नाम और उपनाम मुझे Mr.Chaudhry ने दिया था, जब मैं पुणे के स्कूल में प्रवेश ले रहा था... मैं जनता था की, ये भी उनके दूसरे एहसानों की तरह ही था ........ जिसका कर्ज़ मैं शायद जिंदगी भर  भी नही सकूँ.......

सोचता-सोचता मैं कब नींद में डूबता चला गया मुझे खुद  भी मालूम नही पड़ा.... यहाँ बालकनी में ठंडी हवा मेरे जिस्म पर लग रही थी, रात में मालूम नहीं कब मेरी आँख खुली और मुझे एहसास हुआ की मैं बालकनी में ही कुर्सी पर बैठा सो गया हूँ... मैं अंदर उठकर अपने बिस्तर पर आकार लेट गया और फिर से गया क्योंकि मुझे मालूम था की कल से मुझे ज़िंदगी के एक और नाय सफर की शुरुवात करनी है....
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

दोस्तों आपके कमेंट्स के बिना सूत्र अधूरा है...कृप्या अपने कमेंट्स की दवा से सूत्र को ज़िंदा रखें..!!
और अपडेट जल्दी ही.

----------


## Lalita6888

bahut achi ja rahi he break mat lagaaiye

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> bahut achi ja rahi he break mat lagaaiye


अपडेट रात को

----------


## radha_sinh

mitra rat se subah ho gayi

----------


## mintu.del

Abhi padh to lene do....

----------


## kamalk718

bhia kahani to gazab ki hai

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> mitra rat se subah ho gayi





> Abhi padh to lene do....





> bhia kahani to gazab ki hai


मित्रों देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा...नयी और ताज़ा अपडेट अभी कुछ ही देर में..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगली सुबह 10.30 बजे मैं अपने दफ्तर में बैठा हुआ था..... हमारा ये कार्यालय राज नगर के सबसे शानदार इलाके, संगम विहार में बना हुआ था ........ एक 20 मंजिला इमारत जो लक्ष्मी ग्रुप की हेड-आफिस थी ...... इस इमारत के 13 वीं मंजिल पर मेरा कार्यालय था ....... अभी तक मैं G.M (Special Project) की पोस्ट पर काम कर रहा  था.... अब क्यूंकि मेरा पद परिवर्तन हो चूका था. उम्मीद थी की मुझे किसी और आफिस में शिफ्ट किया जा सकता था.

मेरे इण्टरकॉम की घंटी बाजी, मैने फोन उठाया ........ उधर से श्री चौधरी की आवाज़ आई "राजीव!"

'गुड मॉर्निंग सर "मैंने पुरी इज्ज़त के साथ बोला”


'गुड मॉर्निंग ............... राजीव 1/2 घंटे के बाद कोन्फेरेंस रूम में मिलो कह कर उन्होंने  फोन काट दिया...यही उनकी आदत थी ........ कभी भी कोई फ़ालतू बात नहीं करते वे .......... . मैने अपने कुछ जरूरी काम निपटाए और फिर कोन्फेरेंस रूम की तरफ चल दिया ...

इस बिल्डिंग के 5 वीं मंजिल पर Mr.Chaudhry का आफिस था, और उस के पास ही कोन्फेरेंस रूम था ....... मैं ठीक 11 बजे उस कमरे में पहुँच गया...

कमरे के अंदर जाकर  मैने देखा की कुछ लोग वहाँ पहले से ही थे ..... जिनमें  से सभी को मैं जनता था ...... लगभग 40 लोगों के एक साथ बैठने  के लिये एक गोल मेज इस कमरे में थी ....... जिस के इर्द-गिर्द इस समय करीब 20 के आस - पास लोग यहाँ मौजूद थे ...........

मैं जाकर एक सीट पर बैठ गया और बाकी लोगों पर निगाह दौड़ाने लगा ......... टेबल के एक साइड में एक बड़ी सी कुर्सी थी, जो की Mr.Chaudhry के लिये थी और इस समय खाली थी...

उनके साथ वाली कुर्सी पर एक शख्स बैठे हुए थे, Mr.Anil चौधरी, ये Mr.Vijay चौधरी के बड़े भाई थे ..... उमर कोई 55 के आस पास, उन्ही की तरह लंबा कद, थोड़ा सा मोटा जिस्म और थोड़ा सा दबा हुआ रंग... आँखों पर चश्मा...... Mr.Anil ,,,विजय चौधरी के कुछ व्यापार में unke साथी थे और कुछ में सिर्फ शेयर धारक ...... ...... बड़े भाई के के बावजूद इस सारे ग्रुप में वो करीब 15% के शेयर होल्डर थे ........

उनके साथ वाली कुर्सी बराबर एक लड़का बैठा हुआ था, वो अनिल chudhry का बेटा था,, Mr.Sharad चौधरी उमर 27-28 आस - पास के ......... लंबा कद, गोरा रंग ....... और शानदार व्यक्तित्व ............. ये एक शख्स था जो मुझे कभी भी पसंद नहीं करता था... शायद इसलिए की उसके पिता के छोटे भाई, उस से ज्यादा  मुझे मानते थे ........ ये उसकी जलन की एक वजह हो सकती थी ..... वैसे भी वो कुछ तुनक मिजाज़ आदमी था.... मालूम ही नहीं पड़ता था की कब खुश हो रहा है और कब दुखी....

उसके बराबर में 3-4 सीटों पर दफ्तर के ही कुछ पुराने लोग बैठे थे... फिर 2 सीटें खाली थी और उसके एक सीट पर एक लड़की बैठी हुयी थी.... वो विजय चौधरी की बेटी प्रिया थी ..... उमर करीब 23-24 साल, नैन-नक्श सुन्दर , पतला और लांबा जिस्म.... बस एक ही कमी थी... उसका रंग कुछ दबा हुआ था.... जो शायद अपने पिता पर गया था ........ मेरे विचार में वो एक बहुत मिलान सार और नेक दिल लड़की थी ...... हमेशा खुश रहने वाली.... प्रिया अपने पिता की इकलौती संतान थी, फिर भी मुझे नहीं लगा की उसको मुझ से कोई शिकायत रही हो ........ मुझे उसके पिता ने अपना नाम दिया और एक बेटे जैसा प्यार दिया,  फिर भी वो हमेशा मेरे साथ अच्छे से पेश आती थी....... वो भी कंपनी की Directors में से एक थी और Construction Division की Vice Chairman थी..

उसके बाद एक सीट खाली थी और 4 सीटों पर आफिस स्टाफ के कुछ लोग बैठे हुए थे .... फिर कुछ सीटें खाली और फिर वो सीट जहां मैं अभी बैठा हुआ था ........ मेरे बराबर में, मेरे साथ वाली सीट पर मेरा सहायक करन बैठा हुआ था....... करण एक लंबा पतला लड़का था ...... उमर करीब 30 के आस - पास थी, चेहरे पर चश्मा,,, वो एक होनहार और ईमानदार आदमी था ...

उसके बराबर में 2 सीटें खाली थी और फिर 4-5 लोग बैठे हुए थे... उसके बाद एक लंबी कतार  खाली थी.... फिर एक साथ एक लड़का और एक लड़की बैठे हुए थे ....... ....... लड़की निधि, वो अनिल चौधरी की बेटी थी. .... उमर उसकी भी kareeb 24-25 के आस - पास होगी.... अपने  भाई - बहन की तरह वो भी कंपनी की शेयर होल्डर थी ......... फिनांस की पढाई कर के उस ने अभी कंपनी को ज्वाइन किया था .....

उसके साथ बैठा लड़का, राजन ........... लक्ष्मी समूह का जी.एम. (Finance) .... उमर कोई 30-32 के आस पास ........... बैंकों के सारे काम में उसने मेरा काफी साथ दिया था... कुल मिलाकर*


*एक मेहनती और ईमानदार  आदमी था...

सभी लोग Mr.Chaudhry का इंतजार कर रहे थे.... कोन्फेरेंस रूम का दरवाज़ा धीरे से खुला और फिर जो अंदर आया (या कहिये आई) मेरे लिये बिलकुल अंजान थी........... पर उसको देखकर ना जाने क्यों मेरी धड़कने अचानक तेज हो गई......

वो थी ही कुछ ऐसी.... मुझे नहीं मालूम की मैने अपनी ज़िंदगी में इस से ज्यादा खूबसूरत लड़की को कभी देखा हो ........... लंबा कद, सफ़ेद रंग ..... बिलकुल ऐसा की हाथ लगा तो शायद मैला हो जाए लंबे काले  बाल, जो अभी बंधे हुए थे ........ नीली आँखें और दिलकश मुस्कान ........ सलीके से बंधी हुई आसमानी साड़ी, matching ब्लाउज ......... सामने अपने सीने से सटा  कर उसने कुछ फ़ाइलें को पकड़ा हुआ था ...... कुल मिलाकर वो इस ऑफिस के नहीं सममूल्य किसी सौंदर्य प्रतियोगिता के आदर्श थी ........ उसने एक बार सबको देखा और फिर राजन के पास वाली खाली सीटों में से एक पर बैठ गई..... अब वो मेरी आँखों के बिलकुल सामने बैठी हुई थी..... वो सबको एक एक करके देख रही थी और साथ ही सबका सर हिलाकर अभिवादन  कर रही थी.... औरों का मालूम नहीं, पर मेरी उस पर से नज़रें हट नही थी...

रूम का दरवाज़ा और श्री चौधरी अंदर दाखिल  हुए.... सब ने खड़े होकर उनका अभिवादन किया और उनके बैठने के बाद सब लोग वापिस अपनी सीट पर बैठ  गए ....*

----------


## Mukul00

मित्र इंतजार नही होता।  जल्दी से जल्दी अपडेट देते रहे।

----------


## lalitji

Bhai ye kaisi kahani hai na thrill na Ramance. Please update ASAP.

----------


## kamalk718

YAAR KAHANI PADHNE KA MAJA HI JATA RAHA HAI APP KAHANI JALDI SE PURI KARE

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> Bhai ye kaisi kahani hai na thrill na Ramance. Please update ASAP.


भाई आपसे सिर्फ इतना ही कहना चाहूँगा की ये तो सिर्फ शुरुवात है...अभी तो कहानी शुरू हुई है...अभी तो बहुत कुछ बाकी है...थ्रिल भी मिलेगा और रोमांस भी...थोडा सब्र रखें भाई..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> YAAR KAHANI PADHNE KA MAJA HI JATA RAHA HAI APP KAHANI JALDI SE PURI KARE





> मित्र इंतजार नही होता।  जल्दी से जल्दी अपडेट देते रहे।


अपडेट जल्दी ही दोस्तों..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*गुड मॉर्निंग everybody " श्री चौधरी ने बोलना शुरू किया "आज की ये बैठक मैने किसी खास कारण से बुलाई है, और इसलिए इसमें कुछ खास लोग ही शामिल हुए हैं ..."


2 सेकंड रुक कर उन्होंने आगे बोलना शुरू जैसा की आप लोग जानते हैं, लक्ष्मी बैंकों की पहली शाखा का उद्घाटन हो चुका है ...... जितनी हम लोगो को उम्मीद थी, हमें उस से कहीं ज्यादा अच्छा रेस्पांस मिला है .... पहले महीने में ही 5500 से accounts  खुल चुके हैं और मुझे उम्मीद है की अगले एक महीने में ही ये तीन गुना से ज्यादा  हो सकते हैं ....... "


सब लोगो ने तालिकाओं को थप- थपा कर उनकी इस बात को cheer किया .....


वो लगातार बोलते जा रहे थे "पहले महीने में ही हमारे बैंक के सारे लॉकर्स, जो की कुल 500 हैं,occupied हो चुके हैं ...... हम लोग अपने लॉकर रूम की संख्या बढ़ाने की योजना कर रहे हैं.... शायद अगले 6 महीने के अंदर 1000 नए लॉकर जनता के लिए उपलब्ध हो जाये .... सबने एक बार फिर उनकी इस बात पर cheer किया.......


"अब मैं चाहूँगा की इस प्रोजेक्ट के incharge और लक्ष्मी बैंकों के नए वाइस चेयरमैन श्री राजीव चौधरी आप सब को इस बैंक की तकनीकी जानकारी बताएँ ........ पर इस से पहले मैं आप सब का परिचय अपने नए साथी से करवाना चाहूँगा ...... "कह कर उन्होंने उस लड़की की तरफ इशारा किया और बोले" मिलिए नेहा से ........... नेहा मेरे एक दोस्त की बेटी हैं और उन्होंने  एमबीए (मार्केटिंग) किया हुआ है .... इस से पहले  वो XBC बैंक में तीन साल काम कर चुकी हैं,  मुझे उम्मीद है की वो हमारे ग्रुप के लिये काफी अच्छी साबित होंगी..!!


नेहा ने अपनी कुर्सी से थोड़ा उठ कर सब लोगो का अभिवादन  किया फिर वापिस अपनी सीट पर बैठ गई


मैने अपने लैपटॉप को प्रोजेक्टर के साथ जोड़ा और फिर एक साथी ने हॉल की सारी lights बंद करदी..  मेरे दाईं ओर वाली दीवार पर एक स्क्रीन लगी हुयी थी..... जिस पर मैं लैपटॉप की सारी details प्रोजेक्टर के द्वारा दिखाई पड़ने लगी..... मैं डिस्प्ले  कर रहा था और साथ-साथ सारा विवरण भी सब को बताता जा रहा था .... ....


 अगले 10 मिनट तक मैं presentation के द्वारा बैंक की सारी technical details जो मैं उन लोगो के साथ बाँट सकता था..उनको बताता रहा...फिर मैंने डिस्प्ले बंद करदी....... हॉल की लाइट जला दी गई और सब लोगो ने एक बार फिर मेज को थप - थापा कर मुझे cheer किया...  मैंअपनी सीट पर बैठ गया और सबसे पूछा ...


"किसी का कोई सवाल? "


एक हाथ ऊपर हुआ.... शरद का


"हाँ, श्री शरद .......? "मैने पूछा


"सारा कांसेप्ट बहुत अच्छा है राजीव..... पर अगर कोई किसी तरह नकली पहचान पत्र बना ले..? 
तो क्या वो बैंक में आ सकता है..?
"नहीं Mr.Sharad, नकली कार्ड से वो सिर्फ अपनी पहचान साबित कर सकता है... हर ग्राहक को एक unique कोड दिया किया जाता है .. जिसको enter करने पर ही वो बैंक के गेट के अंदर घुस सकता है........इसके अलावा उसको हर काउंटर पर अपनी Bio-matrix पहचान भी देनी होती है... वो उसको तो मैच नही कर सकता "मैने उसको समझाया....


फिर भी मान लो कोई बैंक के अंदर घुसने में कामयाब हो जाए..... क्या वो लॉकर्स को खोल सकता है....? "


नही.... जैसे की बाकी काउंटर पर होता है .... वैसे ही लॉकर के लिये भी उसको अपनी पहचान का प्रमाण देना पड़ेगा ......... कुल मिलाकर हमारा बैंक 99% सुरक्षित है" मैंने सबको देखते  हुए कहा... आखिर में मेरी निगाह नेहा की तरफ गई और कुछ सेकंड के लिये उसके ऊपर ही टिक गई.... वो पुरे धयान से सिर्फ मेरी तरफ ही देख रही थी .......


"और वो 1% मौका क्या है राजीव? "ये सवाल प्रिया ने किया था... थोड़ा सा मुस्कुराते हुए...


"सारे ग्राहकों की details मेरे पास हैं, या फिर Mr. चौधरी के पास ..... अगर हम दोनों में से ही कोई चाहे तो लॉकर खोल सकता है............ मैने भी मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया....


"और अगर कोई ज़बरदस्ती बैंक पर कब्ज़ा करना चाहे? मेरा मतलब हथयारों के बल पर..?"ये सवाल फिर शरद ने ही किया था ...


"उस केस में वो बैंक के अंदर तक तो पहुँच सकता है..... पर वाहन कोई transaction नहीं कर पायेगा....इसके अलावा अगर वो लॉकर्स को खोलने की कोशिश करेगा... एक अलार्म पास के पुलिस स्टेशन में बज जायेगा.....फिर पांच मिनट के अंदर ही वो पुलिस के कब्ज़े में होगा ... "कह कर मैं चुप हो गया ...... सब लोग मेरी तरफ ही देख रहे वे ...... बहुत ज्यादा प्रभावशाली निगाहों से.. जिन से मुझे एक जोड़ी आँखें नेहा की भी थी ...... 
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगले कुछ सेकंड तक सब लोग खामोश बैठे रहे.... फिर Mr.Chaudhry ने बोलना शुरू किया .....

दोस्तों मुझे आशा है, आप सब लोग अब Mr.Rajiv के इस विचार से सहमत होंगे की हमारा ये बैंक एक unique तरह बैंक है....... और सही मायनों में एक पूर्ण सुरक्षित बैंक है.......इन सब बातों से मैं प्रभावित होकर ही मैं, as Chairman of Lakshmi Group और Lakshmi Bank... ये तय कर रहा हूँ की हम लोग इस बैंक की शाखाएं कुछ और शहरों में भी खोलेंगे ...... "



सब लोगो ने फिर टेबल बराबर थप- थापा कर उनके प्रस्ताव का स्वागत किया ..... उन्होंने आगे बोलना शुरू किया ...


"पर मैं ये चाहता हूँ की बैंक की शाखाओं को खोलने  से पहले हम लोग ये पक्का कर लें की हर शहर में कुछ लोग ऐसे जरूर हों... जो हमारे customer बन ने के लिये  तैयार हों.......... हम लोगो को हर शहर में जाकर उस शहर के लोगो से मिलना होगा... जो हमारे customer बनना चाहते हैं........ मेरे पास कुछ लोगो के ईमेल और फोन कॉल आए हैं ........ लगभग हर बड़े शहर में कुछ खास लोह हमारे बैंक की सेवा लेना चाहते  हैं... कुछ देर के लिये रुक  कर उन्होंने  पानी पिया और फिर आगे बोलना शुरू किया ..


"मैने चाहता हूँ की आप लोग 3 teams बना कर भारत के अलग - अलग शहरों में जाओ... मैं ये काम किसी मार्केटिंग टीम से भी करवा सकता हूं ... पर क्योंकि बैंकों की सारी तकनीकी जानकारी सिर्फ आप लोगो को ही मालूम है ... ...... मैं नही चाहता की हम वो सब चीजें सब के साथ शेयर करें... इसलिए आप लोग खुद जा कर सब शहरों में presentations दो ........ और फिर देखो की वहाँ हमारे लिये क्या गुंजाइश है "कह कर वो चुप हो गए .......... फिर  तरफ देखने लगे.



और पहला सवाल शरद ने ही किया "ठीक है ......... अंकल आप बताईये ... किस - किस को जाना है हम लोग टीमों को बना लेते हैं" 

Mr.Chaudhry ने सब की तरफ देखा और कहा "मेरे ख्याल से शरद ,राजीव, राजन, प्रिया, निधि और नेहा .......... आप 6 लोग, 2-2 की टीम बना कर अलग - अलग क्षेत्र में चले जाओ ............. आप लोग उत्तर, पूर्व और दक्षिण भारत के अलग अलग शहरों में जा सकते हो..... टीम आप लोग अपने आप तय कर लो.... 


प्रिया और निधि उठ कर शरद के पास पहुँच गए...... वो तीनो आपस में धीमी आवाज़ में बातें करते रहे .... मैं उन लोगों से अपने आप को हमेशा आप को अलग ही रखने की कोशिश करता था ......... Mr.Chaudhry चाहे मुझे बेटे जैसा मानते हो, पर मुझे मालूम था की मैं उन लोगो में से नहीं हूं .... ना ही कभी मैं उनकी बराबरी कर सकता था ......... मेरी निगाह सब लोगो के ऊपर से होती हुए नेहा की तरफ चली गयी ......... मुझे ऐसा लगा की शायद वो भी मेरी तरफ ही देख रही थी, पर मेरे देखते ही उसने अपनी निगाहें फिरा ली .......


उसके चेहरे में कुछ खास ही बात थी..... मालूम नहीं, उसकी आदत थी या फिर उसके होंठों की बनावट ही कुछ ऐसी थी ......... जब भी उसको देखो तो ऐसा लगता था की वो धीरे से मुस्कुरा  रही है ......... अगले कुछ सेकंड के लिये मेरी आँखें उसके चेहरे पर ही टिक गई.... इस सब से बे-खबर  की मैं कहाँ बैठा हूं और क्या कर रहा हूं .........


मुझे वापिस होश आया, निधि की आवाज़ सुनकर .......... वो Mr.Chaudhry से कह रही थी.... "अंकल हम लोगो ने  तीन टीमों बना ली हैं..... पहली टीम में शरद भईया  और नेहा, दूसरी में प्रिया दीदी और Mr.Rajan और तीसरी में मैं और राजीव "कहते हुए उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ मुस्कुरा  कर देखा ...........


चौधरी साहब कुछ सेकंड चुप रहे फिर बोले "मेरे हिसाब से एक परिवर्तन होना चाहिए .......... क्यों की नेहा बिलकुल नयी है, और राजीव से ज्यादा तकनीकी ज्ञान यहाँ किसी को नहीं है. इसलिए दोनों को एक टीम में रखो ........ बाकी टीम में अपने हिसाब से परिवर्तन कर लो "



उन्होंने जो कुछ कहा वो मानो एक उपहार की तरह था..... एक ऐसी लड़की जिसको मैं नज़दीक से देखना चाह रहा था .... अब agle 10-15 दिन तक मेरे साथ ही रहेगी ........ मेरे दिल की धड़कन मानो अचानक बहुत तेज़ी के साथ भागने लगी ...........


फिर 5 मिनट के बाद तय हो गया की मैं और नेहा, उत्तर भारत का क्षेत्र कवर करेंगे ..... प्रिया और शरद, पूर्व क्षेत्र .... और निधि और राजन दक्षिण भारत ........ आज गुरूवार था ........... हम लोगो ने फैसला किया की हम सब अगले सोमवार को एक साथ अलग - अलग क्षेत्र की तरफ निकल जायेंगे...उस से पहले हम लोग इन अलग अलग शहरों में होटल और conferences के लिये सारी व्यवस्था कर लेंगे ..........


फिर Mr.Chaudhry सीट से उठ कर बाहर निकल गये..... जाते जाते वो मुझ से कह गए की मैं दोपहर में आकर उनसे मिलूं... फिर हम सब लोग आपस में बातें करने लगे ........ अपनी आदत के अनुसार मैं कम  ही बोल रहा था....सुन ज्यादा रहा था..... हम लोगो ने उन शहरों के नाम तय कर लिये जहाँ हम लोगो को जाना था .........


फिर सब लोग एक - एक करके कमरे से बाहर निकलने लगे ..... मेरा सहायक करन मेरा लैपटॉप और बाकी फाइलें लेकर कमरे से बहार निकल गया ...... वहाँ अब मैं, नेहा  और स्टाफ के 2 लोग बचे हुए थे.....नेहा ने अपनी फ़ाइलें उठाई और सीट से उठ कर खड़ी हो गयी..... फिर वो धीरे धीरे चलती हुयी मेरे पास आई, चेहरे पर मुस्कराहट लिये हुए ......... मैं अपनी सीट से उठ कर खड़ा  हो गया.......


उसने अपना एक हाथ मेरी तरफ बढ़ाया और बोली ......... "हेल्लो Mr.Rajiv ............ मैं नेहा .......... आपकी नयी साथी" कह कर वो फिर से मुस्कुराई....

मैने अपना हाथ आगे बढ़ाकर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया ......... "हाय नेहा .......... ब very nice to meet u ........ मुझे आशा है कि, ....... हम दोनों साथ मिलकर बहुत अच्छा काम करेंगे" कह कर मैंने उसका हाथ छोड़ा और कमरे से बाहर निकल गया ..........


बाहर निकल कर मैं लिफ्ट में सवार हो गया और 13 वीं मंजिल बराबर, अपने कार्यालय की तरफ चल दिया ...... मुझे अभी तक अपने हाथ में उसका हाथ महसूस हो रहा था ........ मैं अंदर ही अंदर बड़ा रोमांचित सा महसूस कर रहा था ...... .. मालूम नहीं ये क्या एहसास था ........ जो मेरे लिए बिलकुल नया सा था ...
*

----------


## Mukul00

फालतू लोगो की बातो मे न आकर जल्दी से अपडेट दे।

----------


## raj989786

बहुत खूब ......................

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> फालतू लोगो की बातो मे न आकर जल्दी से अपडेट दे।





> बहुत खूब ......................


चिंता ना करें दोस्तों मैं फालतू लोगों की कोई परवाह नहीं करता...अपडेट बस कुछ ही देर में..और कहानी पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*उस दिन मैं लगभग पुरे समय सिर्फ नेहा के बारे में ही सोचता रहा ....... उस से ये मेरी पहली मुलाकात थी, फिर भी न जाने क्यों ऐसा लग रहा था की जैसे में उसको हमेशा से जनता हूँ ...


पिछले 10 साल मैंने सिर्फ पढाई और काम में ही बिता दिए थे  .......... अपने खुद के बारे में सोचने की फुर्सत ही नही मिली थी ...... मुझे खुद भी मालूम नही पड़ा की कब मेरा बचपन बीत गया और कब मैं जवान हो गया ........ इस से पहले भी कई लड़कियों ने मेरे साथ पढाई और काम किया था ...... पर मुझे उनमें से किसी के साथ इतना आकर्षण नहीं हुआ, जितना आज नेहा को देख कर हो रहा था ......



दोपहर हो गई थी....... मैने Mr.Chaudhry को फोन कर के पूछा की क्या मैं उन से मिलने आ सकता हूं....  उन्होंने हाँ में जवाब दिया ....... फिर अगले कुछ मिनट के बाद मैं Mr.Chaudhry के सामने बैठा हुआ था ..........


"राजीव ......... तुमने बहुत बहुत अच्छा काम किया है .......... हमारे बैंक के बारे में जो मैने सिर्फ सोचा था, वो सब तुमने हकीकत में बदल कर दिखा दिया है ..... मुझे तुम पर बहुत गर्व है "वो कहे जा रहे थे ...



" थेंक-यू सर....... पर यकीन मानिये मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया जो कुछ अनोखा काम हो ......... ये सब तकनीक अब आम बात है.... मैने सिर्फ इन सब को एक जगह इकठ्ठा किया है .... "मैं बोला....


"तुम्हे ऐसा लगता है ........ राजीव पर मेरी निगाह से मालूम पड़ेगा की तुमने क्या काम किया है......" वो बोले



"सर ... जो कुछ आपने मेरे लिये किया, उसके सामने ये सब कुछ भी नहीं है.... अगर आप न होते तो शायद ये राजू कभी भी उस ढाबे से बाहर न आ पाता .... ......." मैं भाव-पूर्ण लहजे  में बोला...



"तुम्हारा ये सोचना गलत है ........ बेटा मैने तुमसे पहले भी कहा था की तुम एक हीरा हो, और में एक जोहरी ...... अगर मेरी निगाह तुम पर न पड़ती शायद किसी और की पड़ जाती ....... पर ये तुम्हारी ही चमक है जो सब तरफ बिखरी हुई है.... इसमें मेरा या किसी और का कोई योगदान नही है "



कुछ देर रुक  कर उन्होंने फिर से बोला शुरू किया.... मैने आज की बैठक में तुम्हे एक नयी जिम्मेदारी सौंपी है बेटा "......  फिर बाद में मुझे याद आया की मैंने तुम्हे आराम तो करने का मौका ही नही दिया है ....... पिछले कई सालों से तुम सब कुछ भूल कर सिर्फ काम में लगे हुए हो.... मैं चाहता हूँ की तुम कुछ दिन छुट्टी  लेकर कहीं घूम आओ. ये सब काम मैं किसी और से कह दूँगा, तुम्हारी जगह टूर पर भी कोई और चला जायेगा "



मैं उनकी बात सुनकर बोला अरे "नही ......... सर मुझे आराम की कोई जरूरत नही है ...... और फिर ये टूर के मेरे लिये एक छुट्टी की तरह ही होगा ... आप मेरी मेरी फ़िक्र मत कीजिये ..... सोमवार से पहले मैं कुछ दिन आराम करने आराम करने वाला हूं "कहते हुए एक बार मेरे ज़ेहन में नेहा का चेहरा उभरा ........


"ठीक है बेटा  ......... जैसा तुम चाहो ......... अपने टूर के लिए Best Of Luck....”


" धन्यवाद सर ...." कह कर मैं सीट से उठा और कमरे से बाहर आ गया ...
*

----------


## kamalk718

no comments on good story

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*आज मेरा दिल भी काम में नहीं लग रहा था.... शायद इसलिए की बहुत दिनों के बाद मैं अपने आप को  ज़िमेदारियों से मुक्त महसूस कर रहा था ..


मैं पाँच बजे ही ऑफिस से निकल गया और अपने फ्लैट की तरफ चल दिया. बहुत दिनों के बाद मैं इस शहर की सुहानी  शाम को महसूस कर रहा था ..... मैं फ्लैट पर पहुंचा और थोड़ी देर के लिये बिस्तर पर लेट गया और टीवी देखते हुए आराम करने लगा ..........


शाम को 6.30 बजे के आस - पास मैं फिर से उठा और बाथरूम में चला गया..... थोड़ा सा ताजा होकर मैने कपड़े बदले और फिर फ्लैट से निकल कर नीचे आ गया .......


मैने अपनी सैंट्रो गाड़ी निकली और खुद ही ड्राइव कर के चल दिया ........ ड्राइवर को मैने जान-बूझकर कर अपने साथ नहीं लिया था ....... मैं कुछ दिन सही मायनों में आराम कर४न चाहता था ........ बिलकुल अकेले रहकर, बिना किसी पाबन्दी के .........


मैं रॉयल क्लब पहुंचा और वहाँ पार्किंग में अपनी गाड़ी खड़ी कर दी... रॉयल क्लब, राज नगर के सबसे अच्छे क्लबों में से एक था ...... शहर के  बड़े -लोग यहाँ के सदस्यों थे, जिन में से एक मैं भी था ........ काम के अलावा  अगर मुझे कोई शौंक था तो वो बैडमिंटन खेलना, तैराकी करना और ड्राइविंग करना था ...



पूरा शहर समुंदर के किनारे बसा हुआ था.... पर ये क्लब बिलकुल ही समुंदर के नजदीक था....... यहाँ एक बड़ा गोल्फ कोर्स था, कुछ आउटडोर खेल के लिये मैदान थे ... और इसके अलावा एक बड़ा सा इनडोर हॉल था ..... जहां लगभग सभी इनडोर खेल खेले जाते थे... मैं गाड़ी से उतर कर इनडोर हॉल की तरफ चल दिया .... ....


मैं लॉकर रूम में गया और वहाँ कपड़े बदलने के बाद हाल की तरफ चल दिया.... एक काफी  बड़ा हाल जिसमें, बैडमिंटन, टेनिस, Bowling, sketing आदि के लिये Courts बने हुए थे और उन सब को छोटी छोटी दीवारों की मदद से अलग किया हुआ था.... अगर आप एक तरफ खड़े हो जाते तो हॉल के दूसरे कोने पर खड़े हुए इंसान को देख सकते हो .......


मैं सीधा बैडमिंटन हॉल पर पहुँच गया...... यहाँ 2 courts बने हुए थे .... एक ओर कुछ महिलाओं खेल रही थी और दूसरे ओर कुछ मर्द ..... मैं मर्दों वाले कोर्ट पर पहुंचा  और वहाँ बेंच पर बैठ कर खेल देखना लगा ...... ..


अचानक मुझे अपने कंधे पर किसी के हाथ का स्पर्श महसूस हुआ.... मैने पीछे घुम कर देखा और बोला


"हैलो .. कमल .......... तुम कैसे हो"



"ठीक हूँ ............ राजीव तुम बताओ, तुम कैसे हो.... कहाँ थे इतने दिन ......... यार बहुत दिनों बाद दिखाई दिए हो ..........." कमाल मेरे पास बैठ गया और लगातार सवाल पूछने शुरू कर diye ... .....


कमल मेरी ही तरह इस क्लब का सदस्य था ...... वैसे वो राज नगर पुलिस में ए.एस.पी की पोस्ट पर था..... उमर करीब 27-28 के आस पास..... शानदार व्यक्तित्व का मालिक ......... .... राज नगर में कुछ ही लोग ऐसे थे जिनसे मेरी पेशेवर जान - पहचान नहीं थी. उनमें से कमल भी एक था... हमारी पहली मुलाकात यही इसी क्लब में हुयी थी .......... और तब से ही हम दोनों में दोस्ती जैसा रिश्ता बन गया था ...........


"बस ऐसे .......... ही कुछ काम ज्यादा था ........ अब फ्री हो हुआ हूँ... सोचा क्लब चल कर आप सब से मिल लूँ" मैने कहा ........


"क्लब ना साही... वैसे ही कभी कभी मिल लिया करो या कम से कम फोन ही कर लिया करो......."
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_कोर्ट पर चल रहा खेल खतम हो गया .......... मैं और कमल उठ कर खड़े हो गए और कोर्ट पर आ गए ....... वहाँ  2 लॉग और भी थे ......... हम लोगो ने डबल्स खेल खेलना शुरू कर दिया ......... ...... मैं ओर कमल एक पक्ष, और बाकी  दोनों लोग दूसरी ओर .............


हम लोगों ने 2 गेम लगाये  ......... मैं बैडमिंटन का अच्छा खिलाड़ी था और कमल भी ........... 20 मिनट से भी कम समय में हम लोगो ने दोनों खेल जीत लिये...........


उसके बाद बाकी दोनों लोग चले गए और हम दोनों ही रह गए.... हम लोगो ने अब एकल खेलना शुरू किया ............


"आज तुम मेरी वजह से मैच जीत गए राजीव ..........." कमल ने हँसते हुए कहा .......


"अभी फैसला हो जायेगा दोस्त की कौन, किस की वजह से जीता ............" मैने भी हँसते हुए जवाब दिया .......


हम दोनों ने खेल शुरू कर ........... 15 मिनट से पहले ही ये खेल 21-10 से जीत गया दिया ...............


हम दोनों ने ब्रेक लिया एयर वापिस  बेंच पर आकार बैठ गये...... मैने हँसते हुए कहा "क्यों सर ............ अब मालूम पड़ गया की कौन, किस की वजह से जीता था? हा हा हा हा "


जवाब में सिर्फ कमल मुस्कुरा  दिया ... फिर हम दोनों दूसरे गेम के लिये कोर्ट पर पहुँच गए ...... खेल शुरू हुआ .. 3 मिनट से भी कम समय में मैं 6-0 से आगे था ...... की अचानक जो कुछ मैंने देखा, वो मेरी साँसों को थामने के लिये काफी था .......


बैडमिंटन कोर्ट के पीछे, टेनिस कोर्ट था .... जहां इस समय लड़कियां खेल रही थी... वो जगह मेरे से काफी दूर थी, फिर भी मैं नेट में से देख सकता था की उन में से एक नेहा थी ...... ....


वो पुरे ध्यान से टेनिस खेलने में लगी हुई थी.... सुबह जो रूप मैने उसका देखा था, वो इस समय से बिलकुल ही अलग था ........ गहरे नीले रंग की टी शर्ट और मिनी स्कर्ट में वो इस समय बिलकुल किसी कॉलेज की लड़की की तरह लग रही थी ......... उसके बाल चोटी में बंधे हुए थे और खेलते समय कुछ बाल बार-बार उसके चेहरे पर आ जाते थे ...... जिनको जो अपनी कलाई से पीछे कर लेती थी ........


मेरा ध्यान अब मेरे खेल से हट चुका था ........... सर्विस करते समय, points का बाद और ब्रेक के बीच में बार-बार मेरा ध्यान नेहा की तरफ जा रहा था ....... मालूम नहीं कौन सी चुम्बक थी जो मेरी निगाहों को अपनी तरफ खींचें जा रही थी ....


इसका नतीजा  भी सामने आ गया.... कमल ने मेरी हालत का पूरा फायदा उठाया और मैं दोनों गेम 21-9 और 21-7 से हार गया और शायद इसके अलावा कुछ और भी था जो मैं धीरे धीरे हार रहा था ... ...
_

----------


## aditya_gujral1

बिना आपके कमेंट्स रूपी विचारों से यह सूत्र अधूरा है...कृप्या अपनी राय अवश्य दें..

----------


## pony_s

*आपकी कहानी एक  रहस्य मयी तरीके से आगे बढ़  रही ह सबको  सुस्पेनस में बड़ा   मजा  आ रहा ह  इसे जल्द पूरा करे एक अछी कहानी हेतु बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् +++++*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *आपकी कहानी एक  रहस्य मयी तरीके से आगे बढ़  रही ह सबको  सुस्पेनस में बड़ा   मजा  आ रहा ह  इसे जल्द पूरा करे एक अछी कहानी हेतु बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् +++++*


मित्र अभी कहानी में कई नाटकीय मोड़ आने बाकी हैं...कहानी के नाम के अनुसार रोमांस की शुरुवात हो चुकी है ओर बहुत जल्दी थ्रिल भी आएगा..बस अपने कमेंट्स से सूत्र की गति बनाये रखें..!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*खेल खत्म करने के बाद हम दोनों फिर से बेंच बराबर आकार बैठ गए...

"क्या हो गया .. राजीव?

इतना अच्छा खेल रहे वे, अचानक क्या हो गया था? ... "कमल ने हँसते हुए पूछा ...... वो अपना सामन अपने किट में डाल रहा था

"कुछ ......... नही शायद आप मुझ से भी अच्छा खेल रहे वे" मैंने जवाब दिया ...... फिर मेरी निगाह उधर, टेनिस कोर्ट के पर गई ...... वहाँ भी खेल शायद अब खत्म हो चुका था..... दोनों लड़कियां अब कुर्सियों पर बैठी हुयी थी ........

कमल ने अपना किट उठाया.... और खड़े होकर किट को अपने कंधे पर डाल लिया ... फिर अपना दाहिने हाथ मेरी तरफ बढ़ा कर बोला "ठीक है दोस्त ......... फिर मिलेंगे ............ आते रहा करो"

मैने उसका हाथ पकड़ा और बोला "कुछ देर रुको  ना यार ...... चल कर एक - एक ड्रिंक लेते हैं? "

"अभी नही दोस्त ...... आज रात में गश्त का कार्यक्रम है.... आज की ड्रिंक आप पर उधर रही" उसने हँसते हुए कहा और फिर एक तरफ को चल दिया.


मैने भी अपनी किट उठा कर कंधे पर टांग ली और फिर से उस तरफ देखा.... अब वहाँ से दोनों लड़कियां जा चुकी थी ......... मैं स्विमिंग पूल की तरफ चल दिया ..... स्विमिंग पूल के चारों तरफ कुछ tables लगी हुयी थी ... .... जहाँ बैठ कर क्लब के सदस्यों रेस्तरां और बार की सेवा ले सकते थे ........

मैं एक मेज के पास गया और अपना बैग रख कर कुर्सी पर बैठ गया..... वेटर मेरे पास आया और मैने उस को एक ड्रिंक का आर्डर दिया ............. फिर मैं इधर-उधर निगाह दौड़ाने लगा ..... थोड़ी ही देर में मुझे वो दिखाई पड़ गई, जिसको मेरी आँखें ढूंड रही थी ......... वो थोड़ी दूर एक मेज पर बैठी हुयी थी अकेली ...... .........

मुझे एहसास हो गया था की वो मुझे देख चुकी  है........ पर मैने ऐसा दिखाया मानो मेरा ध्यान उसकी तरफ हो ही ना .......... मैने अपने आँखों के कोनो से देखा की वो अपनी सीट छोड़ कर मेरी तरफ आ रही थी .......... मेरी तरफ बढ़ रहे, उसके हर एक कदम के साथ मेरे दिल की धड़कन बढती जा रही थी .............

वो मेरे सामने आ कर खड़ी हो गई और ..... बोली "हैलो सर!"
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*पहले मैने उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर चारों तरफ निगाह घुमाई.... जैसे की कुछ ढूंड रहा हूं...

"क्या हुआ सर .............." वो अचरज भरे स्वर में बोली .......

"देख रहा हूँ...... यहाँ सर कौन है" मैने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ....

"हा हा ...... हा आप, और कौन? "कहते हुए जो मेरे सामने वाली कुर्सी पर बैठ गई" गुड इवनिंग सर "

"गुड इवनिंग नेहा ........... जी आपने मुझे ये सर कहना क्यों शुरू कर दिया.... मुझे याद है की आज सुबह तो ऐसी कोई बात नही थी "

वो मुस्कुराई और बोली " सुबह मुझे मालूम नही था की ........ Mr.Rajiv यानी की आप ... लक्ष्मी बैंक के Vice chairman हैं "usne मेरी आँखों में देखा और फिर नज़रें झुका ली ......

"मैं अभी भी वही हूं, जो सुबह था ........... और वैसे भी ये ऑफिस नहीं है, क्लब है ...... यहाँ मैं राजीव ..... हूं सिर्फ राजीव ........

उसने अपने चेहरे पर गिरे हुए बालों को एक हाथ से पीछे किया और फिर मुस्कुरा दी .......

"अब बताईये नेहा जी.... क्या लेंगी आप? "मैने उसकी आँखों में झांकते हुए पूछा ...........

अभि मुझे lecture दे रहे थे​​, और खुद तकल्लुफ कर रहे हैं .............. ये नेहा के साथ जी कहाँ से आ गया? "वो शिकायत भरे लहज़े में बोली ....

"ओह ... सॉरी .......... बोलिए ........ क्या लेंगी आप नेहा" मैने ... पूछा तब तक वेटर मेरी ड्रिंक लेकर आ गया था ........

"Lime juice........" उसने कहा और वेटर वहाँ से चला गया ........ अगले कुछ सेकंड हम दोनों बिलकुल चुप रहे और फिर उसने ही पहला सवाल किया ....
** 
"आपको यहाँ आज पहली बार देखा है ...... राजीव?"

"क्यों? आप रोज़ यहाँ आती हैं क्या? ... मैने उल्टा सवाल किया .....

"जी ..... हाँ पिछले एक हफ्ते से, रोज़ ही यहाँ आ रही हूँ" उसने कहा

"और इत्तेफाक देखिए....... मैं पिछले एक हफ्ते से ही यहाँ नहीं आ पाया हूं" मैंने कहा और हम दोनों एक साथ हंस दिए.... वेटर उसकी ड्रिंक रख कर चला गया था ......... हम दोनों अब अपनी ड्रिंक्स पी रहे थे .......

उसका तो मालूम नहीं, पर मैं बात करने के लिए शब्द ढूंड रहा था..... बीच बीच में मैं चोर निगाहों से उसकी तरफ देख रहा था ......... उसकी नज़रें स्विमिंग पूल की तरफ थी ....... . मैने उसके ऊपर एक निगाह दौड़ाई..... उसका जिस्म अब भी पसीने से भीगा हुआ था..... कमीज के बाहर  जिस्म का जो भी हिस्सा नुमाया हो रहा था ..... किसी के भी दिल की धड़कने बढ़ाने के लिये काफी था .....गोरा रंग और उस पर पसीने की बूँदें ....... उसके बाल बार-बार उड़ कर उसके चेहरे पर आ जाते थे .......... जिनको वो अपनी उँगलियों से अपने कान के पीछे कर रही थी....अचानक उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और मैने जल्दी से अपने नज़रें हटा ली ......... एक दम मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे की किसी ने मेरी चोरी को पकड़ किया हो ..............

"इसका मतलब आप यहाँ अक्सर आते रहते हैं .....? उसने चुप्पी को तोड़ते हुए सवाल किया ......

"जी हाँ ....... पिछले कुछ दिनों से ज्यादा व्यस्त होने के कारण नहीं आ पाया पर अब कोशिश करूँगा की रोज़ शाम को आँऊ ....... और आप ? "मैने उस से सवाल किया.

"मैं रोज़ आती हूँ सुबह को गोल्फ खेलने और तैराकी करने और शाम को टेनिस खेलने ......." उसने बड़े उत्साह से बताया ..........

अच्छा की! इसका मतलब आप ज्यादा समय घर से बाहर बिताना ही पसंद करती हैं... क्यों, घर पर दिल नहीं लगता क्या? "मैंने हँसते हुए पूछा ....

"घर पर दिल लगाने के लिये है ही कौन.....? मैं यहाँ राज नगर में अकेली रहती  हूं" उसने मुस्कुराते हुए बताया ..........

"ओह ......... और बाकी लोग, मेरा मतलब है आपका परिवार? "............

"मेरी परिवार देहरादून में  है.... मैं यहाँ अकेली हूँ" उसने कहा, इस बार कुछ उदास सी आवाज़ में .......... ओर फिर कुछ सेकंड के लिये हम दोनों चुप हो गए ........

"कोई बात नहीं ...... देखो ना मैं भी यहाँ बिलकुल अकेला ही हूं.... ओर आप जैसे दोस्तों के साथ अपना अकेलापन दूर कर लेता हूं ........" मैने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा ....... उसने निगाहें नीचे झुका ली........ फिर कुछ सेकंड के बाद वो उठ खड़ी हुई और बोली ........

"अब मैं चलती हूं राजीव ........"

मैं भी सीट से उठ गया और पूछा “कैसे जाएँगी”? ......... मेरा मतलब है, आपके पास गाड़ी है? "

"नहीं पर मैं निकल जाउंगी ......." उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ...........

"चलिए मैं आपको ड्रॉप कर दूँगा ........." मैने कहा पर उसने मन कर किया ...

"नहीं.... राजीव आप परेशान ना हो"

परेशानी की कोई बात नहीं है नेहा .......... मुझे भी तो घर जाना ही है... आप जहां कहोगी, आपको ड्रॉप कर दूँगा. "मैने कहा और फिर उसका जवाब सुने बगैर अपना किट कंधे पर उठा कर बाहर की तरफ चल दिया ........

वो मुझे 2 सेकंड जाते हुए देखती रही... फिर मुस्कुराते हुए मेरे पीछे – पीछे बाहर की तरफ चल दी...

*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*बाहर पार्किंग में आकर मैने अपनी गाड़ी का ताला खोला और फिर जैसे ही पीछे देखने के लिये मुड़ा की एक हाथ मुझे अपने कंधे पर महसूस हुआ ...

मेन चौंक कर पीछे देखा ......ये कमल था. चेहरे पर एक मुस्कुराहट के साथ ..... वो बोला "यार माफ करना, मेरी मोटर साइकिल खराब हो गई है शायद, क्या तुम मुझे मेरे घर तक लिफ्ट दे सकते हो ? "

"ओह!! कमल जरूर "मैने जवाब दिया और उसको गाड़ी के अंदर बैठने का इशारा किया ..... वो ड्राइवर के साथ वाली सीट की तरफ बैठ गया .... फिर मैं पीछे मुड कर देखने लगा ........... नेहा, अपना बैग अपने कंधे पर उठाये धीरे धीरे मेरी गाड़ी की तरफ ही आ रही थी ....

वो गाड़ी के पास आ गयी मैने पिछला गेट खोल कर उसको अंदर बैठने का इशारा किया ...... वो बैठी और साथ ही मैं भी ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठ गया .....

अंदर बैठते ही कमल और नेहा ने एक दूसरे की तरफ देखा और फिर दोनों ने एक साथ मेरी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखा ...... मैने उन दोनों का आपस में परिचय करवाया और ओर गाड़ी स्टार्ट कर के आगे बढ़ा दी....

क्लब से मेरे घर की तरफ जाते समय रास्ते में  कमल का घर पड़ता था और फिर नेहा का ............ मैंने खामोशी से गाड़ी चला रहा था..... और वो दोनों भी बिलकुल चुप वे ........ एक बात जो मैंने गौर की वो ये की कमल बार-बार back view mirror में नेहा को देख रहा था...........  फिर उसने खामोशी को तोड़ते हुए सवाल किया. "नेहा जी. बूरा नहीं मानियेगा, मुझे लगता है जैसे मैने पहले भी कहीं आपको देखा है? "

नेहा सिर्फ मुस्कुरा दी, जवाब मैने दिया "बहुत पुरानी लाइन बोल रहे हो दोस्त, लड़की से बात शुरू करने के लिये ..... वैसे आपने नेहा को क्लब में भी देखा हो sakta है ... ."

उसने एक बार मुस्कुरा कर मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर बोला "नहीं यार, मैं अभी की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ, मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है की मैंने शायद इनको बहुत पहले  भी कहीं देखा है ........."

मैने अपने कंधे उचका कर नेहा की तरफ देखा, उसका ध्यान शायद हमारी बातों में ना होकर बाहर की तरफ था ....

फिर कोई बात हम तीनो के बीच नही हुयी, कमल का घर आ गया और वो उतर गया...... मैने गाड़ी आगे बढ़ा दी..


गाड़ी आगे बढ़ते ही नेहा, जो अभी तक बाहर देख रही थी .... थोड़ा सा आगे को सरक गई और फिर बोली "कौन था ये राजीव?"

"बताया .... कमल नाम है इसका ...... राज नगर पुलिस में ए.एस.पी की पोस्ट पर है .......और इस से ज्यादा मैं भी नही जनता इसके बारे में ..... कभी-कभी सिर्फ क्लब में ही मुलाकात  होती हमारी ...." मेन back view mirror में से उसकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा ....

उसने एक बार अजीब सा मुँह बनाया और फिर मुस्कुराते हुए आगे बोली "कल फिर आपसे मुलाकात  होगी ना क्लब में?"

मैंने हाँ में सर हिलाकर उसकी बात का जवाब दिया .....

उसने आगे पूछा "आपने कभी गोल्फ खेला है ?"

"नही .......... क्यों...?" मैने सवाल किया ...

"अच्छा खेल है. और आपके व्यक्तित्व को सूट भी करेगा ... उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ......

"....... पर मुझे तो गोल्फ खेलना भी नही आता... नेहा " मैं उसकी तरफ देख कर, हँसते हुए कहा ............. और गाड़ी रोक दी ........ उसका घर आ चुक्का था ....

वो गेट खोल कर नीचे उतारी और मेरे से दूसरी तरफ वाली खिड़की पर आ गई और बोली फिर "सिखा तो मैं भी दूंगी ........ आप एक कोशिश तो कीजिये...

"ठीक है ........? आप बताईये कब से कोचिंग शुरू होगी  मेरी" मैने मानो हार मानते हुए कहा ..... 
"कल से ही ........ कल सुबह 6 बजे क्लब के गोल्फ कोर्स पर पहुँच जाईयेगा ......... मैं आपका इंतजार करुँगी .........." कह कर उसने हाथ हिलाया और अलविदा करते हुए 3-4 कदम पीछे हट गई ...... ... मैने हाथ हिलाकर उसको अलविदा किया और गाड़ी आगे बढ़ा दी ............



अपने फ्लैट पर पहुँच कर, मैने हमेशा की तरह खाने का आर्डर दिया ...... जितनी देर में खाना आया, उतनी देर में मैं नहा कर लिया और फिर खाना खा कर बालकनी में आ गया ...........

बाहर दूर-दूर तक इमारतों की रौशनी दिखाई पड़ रही थी ...... मनो एक आसमान जमीन पर भी बिछा  हुआ था जिस पर हजारों सितारे टिम-टिमा रहे थे........

हमेशा की तरह आज भी धीरे धीरे शहर की रोशनी बंद होती जा रही थी ..... पर मेरे अंदर एक अजीब सा रोमांच अनुभव हो रहा था ...... मालूम नहीं ये क्यों था? शायद बहुत दिनों बाद काम की ज़िम्मेदारी से मुक्त हुआ था इसलिए ? या फिर अभी जो एक मुलाकात नेहा से हुयी थी उस वजह से?

मैं बहुत ज्यादा देर बाहर नही खड़ा  रह पाया ......कमरे के अंदर आकर मैं बिस्तर पर चला गया और टीवी चैनल खोलकर सर्फ करने शुरू कर दिए ............. मेरी आँखें टीवी पर ही लगी हुयी थी, पर दिमाग मेरी आँखों का साथ नही था .......  1/2 घंटा यूं ही टीवी देखने में खराब कर के .... मैने रोशनी बंद कर दी और सोने की कोशिश करने लगा ............

मेरी आँखों से नींद बिलकुल ही गायब थी ....... दिल कर रहा था की जल्द से जल्द सुबह हो जाये और मैं फिर से नेहा के पास पहुँच जायूं ................ उसका चेहरा, उसकी मुस्कुराहट, उसकी आँखें .... सब कुछ बार-बार मेरे दिमाग में दौड़ रहा था ........... सोचते-सोचते कब मैं सो गया मुझे मालूम ही नही पड़ा.....
*

----------


## vickky681

गुड स्टोरी है ................

----------


## pachis

jony good lagay rahoo

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> गुड स्टोरी है ................





> jony good lagay rahoo


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए शुक्रिया दोस्तों..!!

----------


## sunoanuj

_बहुत अच्छी पकड़ है आपकी शब्दों पर और लिखने का तरीका बहुत शानदार है !_ _लेकिन अपडेट थोड़ी जल्दी दिया करो मित्र ! 
क्यंकि इतनी शानदार कहानी को एक बार पढने के बाद रुका नहीं जाता !_

----------


## sunoanuj

_+++++ वैसे तोह रेपुतेसन में विशवास  नहीं करता पर आपको इस कहानी के लिए दे रहा हूँ ! बहुत ही शानदार है !_

----------


## franky

bahut hi achi kahani h ...update jari rakhe....repo+++central 41

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> _+++++ वैसे तोह रेपुतेसन में विशवास  नहीं करता पर आपको इस कहानी के लिए दे रहा हूँ ! बहुत ही शानदार है !_





> bahut hi achi kahani h ...update jari rakhe....repo+++central 41


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्तों...अपडेट बस कुछ ही देर में करता हूँ..!!

----------


## sunoanuj

_मित्र ! इतना मत तरसाया करो ! अपडेट थोडा बड़ा दिया करो !_

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> _मित्र ! इतना मत तरसाया करो ! अपडेट थोडा बड़ा दिया करो !_


बस दोस्त अपडेट कुछ ही देर में..

दोस्तों थोड़ी गलती लग गयी थी बीच में से एक अपडेट मिस हो गयी थी आब ठीक कर रहा हूँ..

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगली सुबह 6 बजे से पहले ही मैं क्लब पहुँच गया था ...... मैने सुबह उठ कर नेहा का नंबर try किया था, पर कोई प्रतिक्रिया नही मिली.......  क्लब के पिछले हिस्से में एक काफी बड़ा गोल्फ कोर्स बना हुआ था ......... जिसका एक सिरा समुन्द्र से सिर्फ 500 मीटर ही दूर था ....कुल मिलाकर एक खुशनुमा मौसम था वहाँ का .......

मैं गोल्फ कोर्स में पहुंचा और वहाँ प्रथेश द्वार के पास ही पड़ी एक बेंच पर बैठ गया ........ 5 मिनट भी नहीं बीते होंगे की नेहा वहाँ पहुँच गई.........  कल से अलग, एक टी शर्ट और पतलून में थी... चेहरा हमेशा की तरह बिलकुल ताज़े गुलाब की तरह खिला हुआ और चेहरे पर एक सदा - बहार मुस्कान....... .......

"हेल्लो ............ राजीव काफी देर से प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हो क्या? उसने आते ही कहा ........

"नहीं ........... बस अभी 5 मिनट पहले ही आया हूं ........" मैने जवाब दिया

"ठीक है ............... तो फिर आपकी आज की क्लास शुरू करें..? "उसने धीरे से हँसते हुए कहा .........

"जैसी आपकी मर्ज़ी ..... शिक्षक जी" मैने भी हँसते हुए ही जवाब दिया .............

उसने फिर से हंसी में मेरा साथ दिया और फिर साथ में बनी एक छोटी सी इमारत में घुस गयी.......

5 मिनट के बाद वो वापिस आई ...... साथ में एक caddie भी थी .... जिसको एक attendant चला कर रहा था ...............

फिर मेरी क्लास शुरू हो गई.............  सही बतायूं तो मुझे कोई रुचि नहीं थी, गोल्फ सिखने में, तहे दिल से सिर्फ ये चाहता था की मैं नेहा के नजदीक रह सकूं ....... और गोल्फ के बहाने ही साही, मेरे दिल की इच्छा पूरी हो रही थी ...........

अगले एक घंटे तक वो मुझे गोल्फ सिखाती रही ..........  क्लब को सही तरीके से पकड़ना, शॉट लगाना ............. ड्राइवरों, putters आदि को का प्रयोग करने..... Tee का उपयोग करना ........ ये सब बातें वो एक - एक करके मुझे सिखा रही थी और मैं बस वही सब करता जार रहा था जो वो मुझ से करने के लिये कह रही थी .........

हर बार, जब भी मैं शॉट लगाने जाता था, तब वो मेरे पीछे आकार मेरी स्थिति को सेट करती थी और उन कुछ सेकंड के लिये मानो पूरी कनायत थम सी जाती थी ......... वो अपने हाथ से मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर मुझे बताती थी की मुझे शॉट कैसे लगाना है और उसके बदन की भीनी-भीनी खुशबु मेरी सांसों में समा कर मुझे मदहोश करने लगती थी ...........

बीच बीच में जब हम लोग एक छेद से दूसरे छेद की तरफ जा रहे थे.... मेरी नज़रें चोरी चोरी सिर्फ उसको ही निहार रही होती थी .........

मालूम नहीं ही पड़ा की कब वक्त गुज़रता चला गया ............. तब होश आया जब उसने कहा की अब बाकी की प्रशिक्षण किसी और दिन करेंगे .........

हम दोनों वापिस क्लब में आ गए............  साथ साथ बैठ कर हम दोनों ने के एक एक कप चाय पी...........

धूप निकालनी शुरू हो गई थी.... आसमान का रंग लाल होता जा रहा था और मेरे सामने कुर्सी पर बैठ नेहा के चेहरे का भी कुछ कुछ गुलाबी सा ही था ....... शायद काफी देर तक गोल्फ कोर्स में चलने की वजह से, उसकी साँसे अभी भी तेज ही चल रही थी ...................धड़कने तो मेरी भी बहुत तेज थी, पर उसकी वजह कुछ दूसरी ही थी ................. मैं सिर्फ उसको ही देख रहा था और मेरे देखने से बे- खबर वो दूसरे तरफ देखे जा रही थी ... और मालूम नही की मेरे दिल के अंदर चल रही हलचल का उसको पता था या नही .......... वैसे ये बात तो मुझे नामुमकिन ही लग रही थी की मैं उसको लगातार देख रहा था और उसको इस का एहसास भी नही हो रहा था ...............

चाय पीने के बाद मैने उसको चलने के लिये कहा और फिर हम दोनों बाहर निकल कर मेरी गाड़ी में आ गये ............. मैने गाड़ी शुरू की ओर आगे बढ़ा दी......... वो आज मेरे पास वाली सीट पर बैठी थी ...... ...... मैने शब्द ढूंड  रहा था बात शुरू करने के लिये की तभी उसने ही पहले खामोशी को खतम किया ...

"आप बहुत जल्दी ही गोल्फ खेलनी सीख जायेंगे" उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा

अच्छा "! ऐसा क्यों? "मैने उसकी तरफ देख कर कहा

इसबार उसने सामने देखते हुए कहा "बस ...... आप बहुत जल्दी सब चीज़ सीख रहे थे.... इसलिए मुझे ऐसा लगा..

"ओह ...... धन्यवाद नेहा" मैने उसकी तरफ हल्का सा सर झुका कर कहा..  जवाब में वो सिर्फ मुस्कुरा दी .........

राजीव ..... कल आप बता रहे थे की आप तैराकी भी करते हैं? "उसने पूछा.

मैने "........ हाँ हूँ करता है" जवाब दिया

" फिर मैं आपसे तैराकी सीखना चाहूंगी........" उसने मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ............

"ठीक है ......... पर क्लब में पेशेवर प्रशिक्षक हैं ........ तुम मुझसे ही क्यों सीखना चाहती हो? "मैंने हँसते हुए पूछा ........

कोई खास वजह नहीं है.......  बस ऐसे ही, मुझे लगा की शायद आप मुझे तैराकी अच्छी तरह सिखा सकते हैं "उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर सामने देखने लगी ................

मैने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया...... सिर्फ धीरे से मुस्कुरा कर रह गया........  उसका घर आ गया था, मैंने गाड़ी को साइड में लगा कर रोक दिया ..........

वो गाड़ी से उतारी और फिर खिड़की में झुक कर मुझे अलविदा किया .......... मैने भी उसको अलविदा कहा और गाड़ी आगे को बढ़ा दिया .................

मैने अपनी जिंदगी में किसी का साथ पहली बार इतनी शिद्दत से चाहा था और उपरवाला मेरे ऊपर इतना मेहरबान था  की मुझे उस से मिलाने के कोई न कोई नए रास्ते निकाले जा रहा था .............
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*सुबह 10.00 बजे मैं ऑफिस पहुंचा ........ टूर पर जाने से पहले ये अंतिम working day था, इसलिए आज बहुत सारे काम करने थे .........


11 बजे से 2 बजे तक मैं मीटिंग्स में ही व्यस्त रहा ...... फिर दोपहर का भोजन करने के बाद मैं अपने ऑफिस में आकार बैठ गया .........



ऑफिस के दरवाज़े पर दस्तक हुयी, थोड़ा सा दरवाज़ा खुला और फिर करन ने अंदर झाँका ........


आ जाओ करन .............. "मैने कहा और अपना सर पीछे कुर्सी से लगाकर अधलेटा सा हो गया .........


"आपके टूर का कार्यक्रम पक्का करना था" वो मेरे सामने कुर्सी पर बैठता हुआ बोला....



करन राजपूत, मेरा सहीक ........ और ए.जी.एम (ऑपरेशन), उमर कोई 32 साल के आस-पास, लंबा कद और इकहरा जिस्म, अभी तक अविवाहित था ........... इस कंपनी में वो पिछले 10 सालों से काम कर रहा था ........ करन की सबसे बड़ी खासियत थी, काम के प्रति उसका दृष्टिकोण ........ अपने काम से संबंधित सारी बातें उसकी उँगलियों पर रहती थी, मानो वो एक चलता फिरता पी.सी. हो......... ओर शायद ही कभी ऐसा हुआ हो जो किसी ने उसको खुल कर हँसते हुए देखा हो.......... पर उसकी गंभीरता ही उसकी एक बड़ी काबिलियत थी....



"टूर का प्रोग्राम तो final हो चुका था करन...? "मैने पूछा


"जी हाँ वाही दिखाना है आपको ......." कह कर उसने कुछ कागजात खोल लिये और फिर मुझे मेरे टूर के बारे में समझाने लगा ........


कुल मिलाकार 5 अलग अलग शहरों में हमको जाना था ...... और जरूरत पड़ने पर अगर किसी निकटतम जगह पर कोई बैठक करनी हो तो उसके लिये भी इंतेज़ाम किया गया था ......


"सर आपका टूर सोमवार सुबह से शुरू होगा......... राज नगर से लखनऊ, फिर दिल्ली, उसके बाद देहरादून, फिर शिमला और आखिरी में चंडीगढ़ ............ कुल मिलाकर 14 दिन का टूर है आपका ....... आपके लिये हवाई टिकट बुकिंग सब कल तक हो जायेगी ............. अलग - अलग शहरों में कुल 35 मीटिंग्स होनी तय हुई हैं, जिसमें से अकेले दिल्ली में ही आपको 20 मीटिंग्स करनी है.......... "



इसके बाद वो मुझे समझाता रहा और मैं सुनता रहा......... अचानक मेरे इण्टरकॉम की घंटी बजी, मैने फोन उठाया तो उधर मधुर सी आवाज़ में “हेल्लो राजीव” सुनाई पड़ा...


"हाँ नेहा बोलो"...........  मैने पूछा .......


"नेहा? ..... मैं निधि बोल रही हूं राजीव, नेहा नहीं "अब मैने पहचाना, उधर से आने वाली आवाज़ निधि की थी ............


" सॉरी निधि .......... मैने आपकी आवाज़ पहचानी नही" मैने झेंपते हुए कहा...


" कोई बात नहीं .......... क्या मैं तुमसे मिल सकती हूं" निधि ने पूछा ...


"हाँ ज़रूर ......... मैं अभी आता हूं" मैने तुरंत जवाब दिया...



"नहीं ........ राजीव मैं ही आ रही हूँ तुम्हारे ऑफिस में" उसने कहा और फिर फोन रख दिया ..........


अगले 5 मिनट तक करन ने मुझे बाकी सारी बातें समझाई और फिर वो चला गया ....... उसके बाहर निकलने के 15 मिनट बाद दरवाज़े पर फिर से दस्तक हुयी और इस बार आने वाली निधि थी........  वो सीधा अंदर आकार मेरे सामने वाली कुर्सी पर बैठ गई .......


निधि, ..... हमेशा की तरह खुश - नुमा चेहरा लिये............  उसकी आँखों में एक शरारत का एहसास हमेशा ही दिखाई पड़ता था ........ मालूम ही नहीं पड़ता था की वो कब गंभीर है और कब मजाक कर रही है .........


"तो जनाब किसी और के ख्यालों में गम थे..उसने हँसते हुए कहा .......


"मैं समझा नहीं.........  क्या कहना चाह रही हैं आप? "मैने ना - समझ बनते हुए सवाल किया..................



"जब तुम्हे हर लड़की की आवाज़ सिर्फ नेहा की ही लगने लगे.. इसका मतलब यही है की तुम उसके ही ख्यालों में गुम थे........... क्यों? "वो आगे को झुक कर मेरी आँखों में देखते  हुए बोली ...........


"नही ऐसी बात नही है........  मैं वास्तव में उस को ही फोन की उम्मीद कर रहा था,  शायद इसलिए......." मैने बहाना बनाते हुए कहा ...........


"चलो छोडो ............. यार ये बताओ, तुम्हारे टूर की सारी तेयारी पूरी हो गई हैं ना? "



" हाँ करन सारे इंतेज़ाम कर रहा है" मैने कहा .........


हे भगवान, इस नेहा से जलन सी हो रही है यार मुझे "...........  इस बार उसने फिर से एक मजाकिया लहज़े में कहा...


"क्यों? "मैने पूछा ..


"देखो ना ...... इतने बढ़िया-बढ़िया स्थानों का टूर, और साथ में तुम्हारे जैसा साथी ...... कितना रोमांटिक सा मौसम होगा वहाँ और तुम दोनों तन्हा....." उसने फिर से मेरी आँखों में देखा ...... ..


ये उसकी एक पुराणी आदत थी..... वो हमेशा मुझसे फ्लर्ट करने की कोशिश करती थी ......... मालूम नही, वो गंभीर थी फिर हमेशा की तरह सिर्फ मजाक करती थी .......


"टूर का कार्यक्रम आपने ही तय किया है ओर groups भी आपने ही बांटे हैं..इसमें किसी ओर की तो कोई गलती नहीं... मैने हँसते हुए जवाब दिया....


"यही तो अफ़सोस है यार ........." उसने एक लंबी सी सांस ली और फिर कहा "चलो छोडो ...... मैं तुम्हारे पास एक दूसरे काम से आई थी" कह कर उसने अपने हाथ में पकड़ी फ़ाइल को मेरे सामने मेज पर खोल दिया ... .........


इस फ़ाइल में कुछ दस्ताथेज, बैंक के सुरक्षा प्रणाली से संबंधित वो मुझ से कुछ तकनीकी पोइंट्स समझना चाहती थी ........... अगले 1 घंटे तक मैं उसको सब कुछ विस्तार से समझाता रहा, और वो भी पूरी संजीदगी से मेरी बातों को सुनती रही........ ऐसी ही थी वो, एक पल में मज़ाक करती थी और एक पल में संजीदा हो जाती थी .................


काम पूरा होने के बाद निधि कुर्सी से उठी और कमरे से बाहर निकल गई..... जैसे ही वो उठ कर कमरे के दरवाज़े पर पहुंची.. कमरे का  दस्तक हुआ और नेहा ने अंदर झाँका ........... निधि कमरे से बाहर निकल गई और नेहा अंदर आ गई .......... कमरे  से बाहर निकलते समय निधि ने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर नेहा की तरफ इशारा करते हुए एक आँख दबा दी और मुस्कुराते  हुए कमरे से बाहर निकल गई ............मैं सिर्फ झेंप कर रह गया ...............
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_
_
*नेहा ......... आज फिर से वो साड़ी में थी ........... काले और सफेद का combination ........ हमेशा की तरह मुस्कुराता हुआ चेहरा...... जो किसी की भी थकान को पल में दूर कर देने की ताकत रखता था ...... वो मेरे सामने वाली कुर्सी पर आकार बैठ गई....... उसके  हाथ में उसका लैपटॉप था जो उसने सामने मेज पर रख दिया ....


"सर ........ आपका थोड़ा सा समय लेना चाहूंगी ....." उसने बैठ कर कहा


"ज़रूर ........ बोलो क्या काम है" मैने कहा



उसने अपना लैपटॉप ऑन किया और कुछ फाइलें खोल कर मुझे दिखाना शुरू कर दिया ..... वो बैंक के नए ग्राहकों संबंधित जानकारी थी, जिसके बारे में वो मुझे कुछ बताना चाहती थी ..........


वो बोलती रही और मैं सिर्फ सुनता रहा ........ उसकी निगाह लगातार लैपटॉप की स्क्रीन पर थी, पर मेरी निगाहें बार बार, चोरी से उसके चेहरे पर चली जाती थी ...... उसकी आँखें, उसके हिलते हुए होंठ , उसके चेहरे पर बार-बार गिरते हुए उसके बाल ...... सब कुछ एक अजीब सा रोमांच पैदा कर रहा था... उसको किसी भी कीमत पर पाने की चाहत मेरे अंदर बैठती जा रही थी ...............


अगले 40 मिनट तक हमारी ये चर्चा चलती रही और फिर उसने अपना लैपटॉप बंद किया और उठ कर बाहर जाने लगी ......अभी वो गेट तक ही पहुंची थी की मैने उसको आवाज़ दी ........


"सुनो नेहा ......!"


उसने पलट कर मेरी तरफ देखा ........


"तुम्हारी swimming classes कल सुबह से शुरू होगी ........." मैने कहा उसने सवालियां निगाहों से मेरी तरफ देखा ........


कल मेरी गोल्फ क्लास के बाद, मैं तुम्हे तैराकी सिखाऊँगा ........... तैयार रहना ........ "मैने धीरे से हँसते हुए कहा .........


उसने भी मुस्कुराते हुए सर हिलाया और फिर कमरे से बाहर निकल गई ........


उसके बाद फिर मीटिंग्स का एक लंबा दौर शुरू हो गया.........  रात 8 बजे तक मैं वहीं अपने ऑफिस में कुछ कार्यालय कर्मचारियों के साथ और कुछ ग्राहकों के साथ मीटिंग्स में व्यस्त रहा और फिर 8 बजे मैने ऑफिस छोड़ा......... अपनी गाड़ी निकाली और खुद ड्राइव करता हुआ अपने फ्लैट की तरफ चल दिया...


हमेशा की तरह, आज मैं थकावट या उदासी महसूस नहीं कर रहा था ........ एक अजीब सा उत्साह था मेरे अंदर ........ कल सुबह फिर नेहा से मुलाकात होनी है, शायद यही सोच मुझे बार-बार रोमांचित कर रही थी ......
*




*सुबह के 6.15 बज रहे थे ........... मेरी गाड़ी तेज़ी के साथ क्लब की तरफ जा रही थी ......... नेहा मेरे साथ, मेरे पास वाली सीट पर बैठी हुयी थी ...... हमेशा की तरह, मुस्कुराता हुआ चेहरा.... आज भी उसने एक पैंट और टी शर्ट पहना  हुआ था ......


कल की तरह ही, पिछली रात भी अंखों ही अंखों में कट गई ......... ऑफिस से देर से आने के बाद मैं खाना खा कर बिस्तर पर चला गया था और सोने की कोशिश करता रहा ...... ...... पर नींद का भी नमो-निशान नहीं था ......... पूरी रात इंतज़ार में कट गई की कब सुबह हो और मैं नेहा का पास पहुँच जाऊं .......


सुबह उठते ही मैने नेहा को फोन किया और बताया की आज मैं उसको घर से ले लूँगा ...... फिर तैयार होकर मैं उसके घर पहुँच गया.... वो मुझे अपने घर के बाहर ही मिल गई थी .......... और अब हम दोनों साथ - साथ क्लब जा रहे थे .........


क्लब पहुँच कर मैने गाड़ी पार्किंग में लगायी और फिर हम दोनों गोल्फ कोर्स में पहुँच गए...........  फिर 10 मिनट बाद मेरी गोल्फ क्लास शुरू हो गई.......कल की तरह ही वो मेरे पास आकार मेरी स्थिति को सही करती थी ....... अपने हाथों से मेरे हाथ पकड़ कर मुझे सही शॉट लगाना बताती थी ...... और फिर हम दोनों एक साथ चलते हुए एक छेद से दूसरे छेद की तरफ बढ़ जाते ......... उसकी अपने पास मौजूदगी ही मेरे लिये काफी थी ......


1 ghante तक गोल्फ की practise चलती रही....  फिर हम दोनों वापिस बाहर की तरफ चल दिए ........... मैने उसको अपने साथ आने का इशारा किया और क्लब से बाहर की तरफ चल दिया ...... वो मेरे साथ साथ बाहर आ गई भी ......... मैने क्लब से बाहर आकार अपनी गाड़ी पार्किंग से निकली और उसके पास ले आया ......... वो गाड़ी के अंदर आकार बैठ गई और मैंने गाड़ी आगे को बढ़ा दिया......


सड़क पर आकर जब मैने गाड़ी को टर्न किया उसने अचानक मेरी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखा ........ मैने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...


"क्या हुआ?"



"ये हम कहाँ जा रहे हैं?"



"क्यों? भूल गई क्या? आज तुम्हारी तैराकी classes शुरू होनी थी ..... "मैने धीरे से हँसते हुए कहा


"पर ये हम कहाँ जा रहे हैं? क्लब के अंदर ही स्विमिंग पूल था .......... उसके चेहरे पर असमंजस के भाव थे?


"देखती रहो ..............." मैने कहा और गाड़ी की गति और ज्यादा बढ़ा दी ..........


5 मिनट की ड्राइव के बाद हम लोग वहाँ पहुँच गए, जहां मैं उसको ले जाना चाहता था .......... राज नगर के दक्षिण - पश्चिम मैं ये एक बाहरी हिस्सा था ........ यहाँ समुन्द्र के किनारे चट्टानों को काट कर एक सड़क बनायीं गई थी जो समंदर के किनारे के साथ साथ चलती थी ........... दाएँ पक्ष में समंदर और बाएँ पक्ष में चट्टानें ......सड़क आगे अभी पूरा नही हुयी थी, इसलिए इधर कम लोग ही आते थे....
थोड़ा आगे जाकर मैने गाड़ी को एक साइड में लगाया और उतर कर नीचे आ गया. नेहा भी मेरे साथ ही उतर गयी ....... हम दोनों ने सड़क को पार किया और फिर समुन्द्र की तरफ आ गए ...............

ये सड़क समुन्द्र से काफी ऊपर थी, कोई 15-20 फुट के आस - पास ........... सड़क के नीचे, दाएँ तरफ में दूर-दूर तक चट्टानें फैली हुयी थी...... कुछ जगह जहाँ चट्टानें काफी आगे को बढ़ गई थी, वहाँ समुन्द्र की लहरें चट्टानों पर टकराती थी, और बाकी जगह रेत फैला हुआ था ............ ये जगह बिलकुल एकांत में थी....... सिर्फ 4 -5 लोग ही नज़र आ रहे थे ....... ........... और वो भी हमसे काफी दूर थे..............

मैने समुन्द्र की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा "............. देखो ये हैं सही जगह तैराकी सिखने के लिये"*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*"... पर इतनी खुली जगह में? मेरा मतलब हैं की वहाँ क्लब में कम से कम privacy तो थी "उसके चेहरे पर अभी भी असमंजस के भाव थे .........


“क्लब में तो तुम काफी दिनों से सीख रही थी ....... अब कुछ दिन यहाँ खुले पानी में तैराकी करोगी तो जल्दी सीख जायोगी .........” मैने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा और फिर एक तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा "उधर देखो, वहाँ भी कुछ लड़कियां तैराकी कर रही हैं और अगर अभी 1 घंटे बाद यहाँ आते तो शायद जगह भी नहीं मिलती "


उसने उस तरफ देखा जहाँ मैने इशारा किया था..........  वहाँ 2 लड़कियां तैराकी कर रही थी ............ उसने एक बार फिर मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर अपने कंधे उचका कर मुस्कुरा दी ................


हम दोनों ने अपने बैग गाड़ी से निकाले और फिर हम नीचे उतर कर समंदर के किनारे पर आ गए..........   नीचे आकार वो एक चट्टान के पीछे मैं चली गई और मैं भी एक साइड में होकर अपने कपड़े बदलने लगा ........


2 मिनट बाद ही मैं समंदर के पानी में खड़ा हुआ था.........  मैंने देखा, वो चट्टान के पीछे से निकली और मेरी तरफ आने लगी ......



जो उसने पहना हुआ था, उसको स्विमिंग सूट कहना तो शायद गलत होगा, एक vintage style bathing सूट ही कह सकते थे ...... नीले रंग की एक tight-fit टी शर्ट और एक निक्कर ....... वो धीरे धीरे मेरे नज़दीक आ रही थी .........और उसके कपड़ों में से झाँकता  हुआ उसका जिस्म, धीरे धीरे ही मेरी धड़कने भी तेज करता जा रहा था ............



वो आगे को बढती हुयी पानी के अंदर आ गई और मुझे कुछ दूर पर आकार रुक गई... वो बार-बार मेरी तरफ देख रही थी और फिर नज़रें जुका लेती थी ...... उसके चेहरे पर हमेशा रहने वाली मुस्कुराहट के साथ आज शर्म की शर्म की लाली भी दिखाई पड़ रही थी ..........


मैने हाथ बढ़ाया और वो मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर पानी के और अंदर आ गयी ...... मैं नही चाहता था की मेरी किसी गलत हरकत की वजह से वो बूरा मान जाये और वो बात जो अभी बन भी नहीं पाई है, पहले से ही बिगड़ जाए ... ..... मैने अपना ध्यान उसके जिस्म से हटा लिया और फिर हम दोनों थोड़ा आगे जाकर गहरे पानी में तैरने लगे ............


उसने कुछ दिन क्लब में स्विमिंग सीखी थी, इसलिए basic तो उसको मालूम ही थे ...... आज पहली बार वो खुले पानी में तैर रही थी, इसलिए कुछ घबरा रही थी ..... मैं उसके साथ साथ ही तैरता रहा...ओर कुछ ही देर में वो खुल कर तैरने लगी.... मेरा पूरा ध्यान था की वो कहीं गहरे पानी में न चली जाए. बीच बीच में जब हम दोनों पास थे और हमारे जिस्म पानी के अंदर आते हैं, अंजाने में ही टकराते थे एक लहर सी मेरे पुरे जिस्म में दौड़ जाती थी ....... मैं बार-बार अपना ध्यान हटाने की कोशिश करता था ..... और बार बार न चाहते हुए भी मेरा ध्यान उसकी तरफ चला जाता था ...........


करीब 40 मिनट तक तैराकी करने के बाद हम दोनों पानी से बाहर आ गए. जैसा की मेरा अनुमान था, आस पास और भी लोग आ गए थे .......... पर सब ही हम से काफी दूर थे .............. मैने अपने साथ लाया हुआ तौलिया उठाया और एक तरफ को जाकर अपने कपड़े बदलने लगा .....नेहा अभी भी रेत पर बैठी हुयी थी, पानी बार बार आकार उसके जिस्म को छु जाता था .............. और फिर उसको छू कर वापिस लौट जाता था ............


मैने कपड़े बदल लिए और फिर उसके पास आया ..............


"क्या हुआ? घर नहीं चलना है क्या? "


उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर उठ कर खड़ी हो गई .............


"तुम कपड़े बदल लो..........  मैं तब तक गाड़ी को घुमा कर यहाँ सामने ही लगा लेता हूं" मैने कहा और ऊपर सड़क की तरफ को चल दिया ........ उसने भी अपना बैग उठाया और एक बड़ी सी चट्टान के पीछे की तरफ चल दी ..........


मैं सड़क पर आया.........  सड़क को पार कर के अपनी गाड़ी में बैठा ..... और फिर गाड़ी को शुरू कर के आगे मैं बढ़ा दिया ...... आगे जाकर मैने गाड़ी को U-टर्न दिया और फिर उस जगह पर आकार रोक दी, जहां नीचे हम लोग तैराकी कर रहे थे ........


नेहा वहाँ अभी नहीं आई थी..... मैं यूं ही समय काटने के लिये side view mirrors को adjust करने लगा.... और फिर अचानक मेरी निगाह (बाईं ओर) दूसरी तरफ वाले side view mirror पर पड़ी ......... जो कुछ दिख रहा था उसने कुछ सेकंड के लिये मेरी साँसे रोक दी थी ..........


दृश्य ही कुछ ऐसा था..........  दर्पण का angle कुछ ऐसा था की उसमें देखने पर नीचे चट्टान के पीछे का दृश्य दिखाई पड़ रहा था... नेहा जो वहाँ पर कपड़े बदल रही थी ...... उस दर्पण में दीखायी पड़ रही थी ...... वो इस समय पतलून पहन चुकी थी और नीचे को झुक कर, अपने बैग में से कपड़े निकाल रही थी ......... हालांकि उसका चेहरा दूसरी तरफ था, फिर भी जो कुछ दिख रहा था, वो किसी का भी ईमान डिगाने के लिए काफी था. उसकी पूरी नंगी पीठ, और एक ओर से दिखती हुयी उसकी दिलकश गोलायीआं ............. मैं एक - तक सिर्फ उस ही की तरफ देखे जा रहा था..............  मेरे ही देखते देखते उसने अपने बैग में से निकाल कर एक ब्रा पहनी और फिर एक शर्ट .......... फिर उसने अपने कपड़े समेटे और बैग में डाल कर मेरी तरफ को चल दी ..........


1 मिनट के अंदर ही वो गाड़ी के पास आ गई ........ उसने अपनी ओर वाला गेट खोला और गाड़ी में आकार बैठ गई ............... उसने एक बार मुस्कुरा कर मेरी तरफ देखा, और मैंने गाड़ी शुरू कर के आगे की तरफ बड़ा दी ...........


हम दोनों ही बिलकुल खामोश थे ............. वो खिड़की से बाहर देख रही थी.....  तेज हवा उसके बालो को उड़ा रही थी और वो बार बार उसके चेहरे पर टकरा रहे थे .............. मालूम नहीं उसका, पर मेरी खामोशी की वजह वो दृश्य था जो अभी थोड़ी देर पहले मैंने देखा था.... मैं बार बार उसकी तरफ देख रहा था ...........


हमें मिले हुए अभी 3-4 दिन ही हुए थे........... इतना दिनों में ही हम लगातार एक दूसरे के नज़दीक आते जा थे. ऐसा पहले मेरे साथ कभी नहीं हुआ था ........ बार बार मिलने के बावजूद, हर बार फिर हमें से मिलने की चाहत होती थी ........... मालूम नहीं ये प्यार था ...... फिर फिर उसको पा लेने की, एक अजीब सी प्यास थी, जो मेरे अंदर बढती जा रही थी ............
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

लगता है दोस्तों आपको यह कहानी पसंद नहीं आ रही क्योंकि मुझे उम्मीद के मुताबिक कमेंट्स नहीं मिल रहे..आपके कमेंट्स के बिना कहानी आगे बढ़ाना मेरे लिए बहुत मुश्किल है..कृप्या अपने सहयोग देते रहे..!!

----------


## shashi009

........................:lips:.    :clap:  ...:lips:

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं अपने फ्लैट पर पहुंचा और फिर दैनिक दिनचर्या के काम निपटाने लगा ...... आज जब मैने नेहा को घर छोड़ा था, तब गाड़ी से उतारते समय उसके चेहरे पर एक अजीब सी खुशी  दे रही थी ........ क्या ये इसी वजह से थी की मैं उसके साथ था? अगर ये सही था तो इसका मतलब जो आग मेरे अंदर थी, वही उसके भीतर भी जलने लगी थी ...... .........


मैं बाथरूम से बाहर से देखा मेरे मोबाइल की घंटी बज रही थी .......मैने जल्दी से मोबाइल उठाया और ......... देखा ये नंबर Mr.Chaudhry का था ........ मैं फोन उठाया ...


'गुड मॉर्निंग ........... सर "


"'गुड मॉर्निंग .......... राजीव कैसे हो बेटा? "


"ठीक है .......... सर आप बताईये, आप कैसे हैं? "मैने पूछा .........


"मैं भी ठीक हूँ ......... राजीव तुम्हे परेशान कर रहा हूं .... पर क्या करूँ, बात ही कुछ इतनी महत्वपूर्ण थी "उन्होंने कहा और फिर रुक गए ..........


"... हाँ बोलिए सर ..." मैंने आगे पूछा ...


राजीव ...... एक अच्छी खबर है ... कल मेरी बैठक राज्य के कुछ मंत्रियों के साथ थी ...... हमारी राज्य सरकार हमारे बैंक के वाल्टों का उपयोग करना चाहती हैं ...... अपने गोल्ड आरक्षित मैं रखने के लिये ........ इसी सिलसिले में मुझे तुमसे कुछ जरूरी बात करनी है.........  ऑफिस में आकार मिलो उन्होंने पूरी बात को शोर्ट में समझाया ......


" ठीक है सर........ मैं अभी एक घंटे में ऑफिस पहुँचता हूं" कह कर मैंने फ़ोन काट कर दिया और फिर तैयार होने लगा ..............



1 घंटे के बाद .........करीब 10 बजे होंगे जब मैं ऑफिस पहुँच चुका था.... श्री चौधरी ने बैठक अपने ऑफिस में बुलाई थी और हम सभी लोग उनके ऑफिस में बैठे उनका इंतजार कर रहे थे.......... मैं, शरद, प्रिया, निधि, करण और 2 और स्टाफ के सदस्य.............. उनके ऑफिस में पड़े एक 10 सीटों वाले सोफा सेट पर बैठे हुए थे ...............


श्री चौधरी कमरे में आए और हम सभी ने खाड़े होकर उनको नमस्कार किया .......... वो हम लोगो के बीच में आकार बैठ गए और फिर की बैठक शुरू हो गई .......


"तो .......... दोस्तों आज की ये अति आवश्यक बैठक का विषय क्या है......  मैंने आप सबको बता ही दिया था........  ये अब विवरण में बताता हूं ...." कह कर वो रुके, हम सब के चेहरों को एक - एक करके देखा और फिर आगे बोलना शुरू किया ........


"मैने कल हमारे राज्य के मंत्रियों के साथ एक बैठक की थी, अपने व्यापार के बारे में ...... वहीं पर हमें ये प्रस्ताव मिला की हमारा बैंक, जो आज की तारीख में भारत के सबसे सुरक्षित बैंक का दर्ज़ा पाता जा रहा है, का उपयोग राज्य सरकार करना चाहती है अपने गोल्ड को रिजर्व रखने के लिये....... 
**


"एक अनुमान है की राज्य के पास कोई 200 टन सोना आरक्षित है ........ यानी करीब 400 करोड़ का सोना ............ अगर हमें ये अनुबंध मिल गया तो ये हमारे लिये एक बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि होगी................ और जैसा की हम जानते है की केंद्र में भी इसी ही पार्टी की सरकार है ........ शायद हमें केंद्र सरकार से भी इसी ही इस तरह का कोई अनुबंध लाख सकता हैं............ "कहते कहते वो थोड़ी देर के लिये रुक गए ... हम सब के चेहरों पर खुशी साफ़ दिखाई पड़ रही थी ........ ...........


उन्होंने आगे बोलना शुरू किया "मेरी सोमवार को फिर से उनके साथ बैठक है और फिर एक बैठक दिल्ली में होगी ........ हमें उन लोगों को अपना प्रस्ताव अपने प्लान्स के साथ present करना है........ .. राजीव, मैं चाहता हूँ की तुम आज थोड़ा समय लगाकर एक योजना तैयार कर दो, जिस से मैं उन लोगो को इसी तिजोरी की स्थान और आकार के बारे में समझा सकूँ "


मैंने हाँ में सर हिलाया..........


"तो दोस्तों .......... यह वास्तव में हमारे लिए एक बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है और सारा क्रेडिट राजीव को जाता है " उन्होंने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा ....


"नही ......... सर ये मेरा अकेले का काम नहीं है. जो लोग मेरे साथ इसी परियोजना में वे, उन सब को इस का क्रेडिट मिलना चाहिए ........" मैं कुछ झेंपते हुए बोला


नही राजीव.....सच तो यही है की तुम्हारे बिना ये काम संभव ही नही था "उन्होंने कहा ......" और फिर सबने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा ....... ..... सबके चेहरों पर अलग - अलग भाव मुझे दिखाई पड़ रहे थे......... कुछ खुश थे और कुछ की आँखों में जलन के भाव भी साफ़ दिख रहे थे ...........


फिर agle 10 मिनट तक आपस में चर्चा चलती रही ...... तिजोरी के स्थान और आकार के बारे में तय करने के बाद बैठक खतम हो गई....... फिर एक आखरी बात Mr.Chaudhry ने कहीं .. .....


"सोमवार से तुम लोग अपने अपने टूर पर जा रहे हो..........  वापिस आकार लोग हम एक शानदार पार्टी से इस जश्न को मनाएंगे......... अब आप अपने काम करने के लिए जा सकते हैं"


कह कर वो अपनी जगह से उठ गए और फिर अपनी कुर्सी पर जाकर बैठ गए ...... मैं भी वहाँ से उठ कर उनके सामने पहुँच गया.......  और करन को छोड़ कर बाकी सभी लोग कमरे से बाहर चले गए..........


"सर, मैं करन के साथ मिलकर आज योजना तैयार कर देता हूँ और इसको समझा भी दूँगा की कैसे काम शुरू करना है ....... फिर contract final हो जायेगा करन इसी पर काम शुरू कर सकता है ........ क्यों की मैं कल से टूर के पर जा रहा हूं, बाकी का काम मैं वापिस आकर पूरा करवा दूँगा ".....  मैने Mr.Chaudhry से कहा..........  करण मेरे पास ही बैठा हुआ था ........


"नहीं राजीव ........ तुम अभी सिर्फ योजना तैयार कर दो, मैं उन लोगो से बात कर लूँगा.........  काम हम तुम्हारे आने के बाद ही शुरू करेंगे ....... "उन्होंने कहा .... और फिर करण से बोले" excuse me करन, मुझे राजीव से अकेले में कुछ बात करनी है .......... "


करन ने सर हिलाया और उठ कर कमरे से बाहर निकल गया.... Mr.Chaudhry ने आगे बोलना शुरू किया ........


"देखो ......... राजीव ये परियोजना हमारे लिये बहुत महत्वपूर्ण है ...... मैं नही चाहता की इसी से संबंधित कोई भी तकनीकी विस्तार किसी को मालूम पड़े ......... इसी के सुरक्षा पासवर्ड सिर्फ हम दोनों को मालूम रहने चाहिए ........... किसी तीसरे को को नहीं ...... इसलिए तुम ही वापिस आकार इसी परियोजना को शुरू करना "


"ठीक है सर ........ और अगर आप कहें मैं अपना टूर रद्द कर देता हूं ...कोई और चला जायेगा मेरी जगह ........ " मैने कहा ...


"नहीं ........ तुम अपना टूर पूरा कर के आओ ...... और फिर मैं भी अगले हफ्ते दिल्ली आ रहा हूं ..... वहाँ पर ही हम लोग बाकी बातें पर चर्चा कर लेंगे" उन्होंने कहा मैने सर हिलाकर अपनी सहमति जताई और फिर उठ कर कमरे से बाहर आ गया .........
*

----------


## shashi009

*लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...*

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Nice story with a great subject

----------


## abhisheikjohri

भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है और कहानी उससे भी उम्दा है मेरी तरफ से रेपो क़ुबूल फरमाए ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## pony_s

*आदित्य भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है और कहानी उससे भी उम्दा है बस थोडा सेक्स कमजोर ह | मेरी तरफ से रेपो क़ुबूल करे + + + + + + +*

----------


## Balrajg1970

*आदित्य भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है और कहानी उससे भी उम्दा है| मेरी तरफ से रेपो क़ुबूल करे + + + + + + +*

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया स्टोरी है++++++++++++++++++

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...लाजवाब है...*


धन्यवाद दोस्त..!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> Nice story with a great subject





> भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है और कहानी उससे भी उम्दा है मेरी तरफ से रेपो क़ुबूल फरमाए ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्तों कहानी पसंद करने के लिए

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *आदित्य भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है और कहानी उससे भी उम्दा है बस थोडा सेक्स कमजोर ह | मेरी तरफ से रेपो क़ुबूल करे + + + + + + +*


भाई कहानी ओर सूत्र पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद...एक बात आपको बताना चाहूँगा की अगर आप सेक्स के लिए यह कहानी पढ़ रहें तो आप गलत कहानी पढ़ रहे हैं...क्योंकि इस कहानी में सेक्स है पर बहुत ही कम ओर जो भी है उसे बहुत ही अच्छे शब्दों में पिरोया गया है...यह कहानी सेक्स से बहुत ही ऊपर और बढ़कर है मेरे लिए..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> बढ़िया स्टोरी है++++++++++++++++++


थैंक्स मित्र..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं अपने कमरे में आकार बैठ गया.........  इस समय पूरा मेरा ध्यान सिर्फ उस प्रोजेक्ट पर ही था....... मैने फोन कर के करन और निधि को अपने पास बुला लिया और फिर अगले 10 मिनट बाद हम तीनो एक साथ बैठ कर इस प्रोजेक्ट की योजना बनाने लगे ......


Mr.Chaudhry का सुझाव था की इस प्रोजेक्ट पर मैं निधि को अपने साथ रखूँ ........ जैसा उन्होंने मुझ से कहा था की वो नही चाहते की कोई बाहर का आदमी इस से संबंधित सुरक्षा पासवर्ड को जाने, हम लोगो ने यही बेहतर समझा की निधि को इसमें शामिल किया जाए ............


अगले 3 घंटे तक हम तीनो एक साथ एक कमरे में बैठ कर सारे प्रोजेक्ट को समझते रहे..........  पहले हमने तैयार किया और फिर तकनीकी जानकारी को discuss किया..........  फिर लास्ट में मैंने एक सूची बनायीं, उन आइटम की जो हमें इस प्रोजेक्ट में चाहिए थे और करन को उनके बारे में विवरण में समझाया...  मैने उसको बताया की अगर Mr.Chaudhry का approval मिल जाये तो वो जल्द से जल्द ये सब सामान की व्यवस्था कर ले और फिर मैं टूर से लौटते ही इस पर काम चालू कर दूँगा........


करण हमेशा की तरह बहुत गंभीर होकर सारी विवरण ध्यान दें कर सुन रहा था. और निधि भी आज अपने स्वभाव के उलट, काफी गंभीरता से सारे चर्चा में शामिल थी ........


फिर हम लोगो ने एक बार सारे points को चेक किया और मीटिंग खतम कर दी.......  करन उठ कर कमरे से बाहर निकल गया और निधि और मैं कमरे में रह गए .....


निधि, मेरे सामने ही कुर्सी पर बैठी हुयी थी और एक टक मेरी तरफ देख रही थी ..... उसके हाथ में एक पेन था जिसके पिछले हिस्से  को वो अपने मुँह में चबा रही थी ..... मैं उसको ऐसे देखते हुए पाकर झेंप सा गया और फिर बोला  ......


"क्या हुआ? ऐसे क्या देख रही हो? "


"कुछ नहीं यार ..... सोच रही हूँ की हम सब ही एक जैसे इंसान हैं, फिर तुम्हारा दिमाग हम लोगो से अलग कैसे है? उसने मुस्कुराते हुए पूछा .....


"कुछ भी अलग नहीं ......... है तुम्हे सिर्फ ऐसा लगता है"


"नही राजीव ...... अभी कितनी आसानी से तुमने पुरे प्रोजेक्ट का प्लान तैयार कर दिया... मैं होती शायद कर ही नहीं पाती, और अगर कर भी लेती तो हफ़्तों का समय लगता... वो बोली .... मैं सुन कर मुस्कुरा दिया ........ और कहा


"ऐसी बात नहीं है .......... निधि मेरा और तुम्हारा काम है अलग - अलग ... इसलिए शायद जो काम मेरे लिये आसान है, वो तुम्हारे लिये कठिन होगा ......... और जो काम तुम कर सकती हो, वो शायद मैं ना कर पाऊँ "......



"चलो ठीक है ........... अब चलती हूँ राजीव ........ अब शायद काफी दिनों के बाद ही मुलाकात होगी....." कह कर वो उठ गई और अपने सारे कागजात और लैपटॉप उठा लिया .... फिर बाहर की तरफ चल दी और अचानक पीछे देख कर बोली ..........


अपनी यात्रा के लिए शुभकामनाएँ राजीव.......... मुझे आशा है कि, नेहा तुम्हारा अच्छा साथ देगी, और मेरी कमी महसूस नही होने देगी "कह कर उसने एक आँख दबाई और हँसते हुए बाहर निकल गई..............


मैं भी मुस्कुराया और फिर मैं भी उठ कर कमरे से बाहर आ गया........  मैं सीधा Mr.Chaudhry के पास गया और प्रोजेक्ट रिपोर्ट उनको सौंप दी... उन्होंने  बताया की वो अभी कहीं बाहर निकल रहे हैं, इस लिये रिपोर्ट को अपने साथ ही ले जायेंगे, रास्ते में पढ़ने के लिये ........ फिर मैं वापिस अपने कमरे में आ गया ...........


मैंने घड़ी में समय देखा है, दोपहर के 2.30 Baj रहे थे ........... मैने अब वापिस घर निकलने के मूड में था.........  मैं अपना सामान समटने लगा की दरवाज़े पर फिर से दस्तक हुयी ......... मैने देखा, ये करन था ...... वो कमरे के अंदर आ गया और एक पैकेट मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिया ....मैने पैकेट हाथ में लेकर उसकी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखा.....  वो बोला



"आपकी टिकट और होटल बुकिंग के कागजात हैं इस में"



"ओह ......... धन्यवाद.... करन मुझे तो याद ही नही था ..... "मैने कहा....  जवाब में वो बोला .......


"कोई बात नहीं सर .........." और फिर बाहर की तरफ चल दिया ...... फिर दरवाज़े पर जाकर रुका और पलट कर बोला ............ "एक काम था आपसे? "


" हाँ.......... बोलो करन? "



"मुझे शायद कुछ दिनों के लिये अपने घर जाना पड़े.... मेरे पिता की तबियत कुछ ठीक नहीं चल रही है ......" उसने धीरे से कहा ...


"कोई बात नहीं ........ तुम जब चाहे जा सकते हो, मेरी अनुपस्थिति में तुम Mr.Chaudhry और निधि को सूचित कर देना ......" मैने उसको समझाया ...... "और कुछ चाहिए हो तो बताओ? "



नही बस इतना ही काफी है, धन्यवाद" ..........कह कर वो बाहर निकल गया ".......... 


मैने अपना बैग और वो पैकेट उठाया और कमरे से बाहर आ कर निचे की तरफ चल दिया ....... इमारत से नीचे आकार मैंने ड्राइवर को बुलायाa और वो मेरी गाड़ी लेकर आ गया..........  मैं गाड़ी की पिछली सीट पर बैठा और उसने गाड़ी आगे बढ़ा दी ......


कुछ ही देर में मेरी सोच फिर से नेहा पर पहुँच गयी........  मैने तय कर लिया था की मैं इस टूर पर अपने दिल की बात उस से कर लूँगा. जैसी की मुझे उम्मीद थी, वो इंकार तो नहीं करेगी...... .. फिर वापिस आकार मैं Mr.Chaudhry को भी सूचित कर दूँगा.............  इस विचार के आने से ही मेरे चेहरे पर एक मुस्कान आ गयी .........


मैं कुछ देर  बाहर देखता रहा.... फिर करन का दिया हुआ पैकेट उठाया और उसको खोल कर उसमें रखे कागजात को चेक करने लगा..........  कुछ हवाई टिकट, होटल में बुकिंग के कागजात, हमारी मीटिंग्स के प्लान्स और कुछ और कागजात उसमें थे .........


मेन हवाई टिकट निकाले और उनको चेक करने लगा............  पहला टिकट खोला, वो नाम मेरे से था.....  लखनऊ से दिल्ली, दूसरा टिकट भी मेरे नाम से ही था ... राज नगर लखनऊ ......... तीसरा टिकट खोल कर देखते ही मैं चौंक  गया ....... ऐसा लगा जैसे बिजली का ज़ोरदार झटका लगा हो मुझे...... टिकट पर यात्री का नाम लिखा था ...... Mrs. नेहा वर्मा...............  मेरे दिल की धड़कने अचानक कई गुना बढ़ गई थी ......... मैने जल्दी जल्दी सारे टिकट को चेक किया ................. आधे टिकट पर, जो मेरे नहीं थे, वहाँ नाम लिखा हुआ था ... Mrs.Neha. वर्मा ........

मेन तुरंत करण को फोन लगाया .............. उसके फोन प्राप्त करते ही मैने उस से सवाल किया

करन, तुम ने टिकट चेक किए थे न? "

"जी हां सर ....... क्यों कोई गलती है ? "

"हाँ .... शायद ............ नेहा के नाम में उन्होंने श्रीमती लगा दिया है." मैं धड़कते दिल के साथ बोला.........

"जी ....... तो साही ही है ना ......... नेहा जी विवाहित हैं हैं सर ...... क्यों? आपको नहीं मालूम था क्या? "उधर से करण की आवाज़ आई ..........

"ओह .......... ठीक है करन ......... धन्यवाद" कह कर मैने फोन काट कर दिया ........


मुझे अपना सर घूमता हुआ महसूस हो रहा था ....... मैने सारे कागजात वापिस पैकेट में रख दिए और सर को पीछे सीट से टीका दिया.........  जो कुछ अभी हुआ था, वो मेरे लिये किसी सदमे से कम नहीं था ..............
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_जिन मित्रों की मुझसे यह शिकायत थी की कहानी में रोमांस ओर थ्रिल तो है ही नहीं...
लास्ट अपडेट उनके सभी सवालों का जवाब देने के लिए काफी है मेरे ख्याल से...
आप सभी मित्रों को यह कहना चाहूँगा की कहानी में आभी बहुत उतार-चढ़ाव बाकी हैं..
जैसे जैसे कहानी आगे बढ़ेगी रोमांस और थ्रिल ओर ज्यादा बढ़ेगा....
तो कहानी का कोई भी अपडेट मिस मत करें और नियामत रूप से कहानी पढ़ें ओर अपने विचारों से सूत्र को जीवंत बनाये रखें....

धन्यवाद
_

----------


## Mukul00

मित्र इंतजार नही हो रहा है। PLZ....UPDATE

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> मित्र इंतजार नही हो रहा है। PLZ....UPDATE


बस दोस्त अपडेट कुछ ही देर में..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं वापिस अपने फ्लैट पर आ गया था. कुछ देर पहले जो उत्साह, आशा और रोमांच मेरे अंदर था, वो अब गायब हो गया था ....... उसकी जगह एक अजीब सी निराशा, मायूसी और दर्द ने ले ली थी .......


मैं समझ नही पा रहा था की मुझे कैसे react करू ........ जोर जोर से चीखूँ, चिल्लाऊँ ...... या फिर नेहा को फोन कर के दिल की सारी भड़ास उस पर निकल दूँ ...........


पर मैंने ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं किया...........  ज़िंदगी में पहली बार मैंने किसी से मोहब्बत की थी और पहली बार में ही मुझे मायूसी हाथ लगी थी ....... ये सब कुछ मेरे लिये किसी shock से कम नही था ......... इस से बाहर निकलने का सिर्फ एक ही तरीका मुझे मालूम था ..........


मैने अपना मोबाइल silent मोड पर कर दिया और फिर बिस्तर पर लेट कर के टीवी देखने लगा....... इस दर्द से बाहर निकलने का एक यही तरीका था की मैं अपने दिमाग को divert करूँ.. और टीवी से अच्छा कोई तरीका फिलहाल मेरे दिमाग में नहीं था ...........


पूरी दोपहर और फिर शाम को भी, मैं यूं ही टीवी देख देख कर समय पास करता रहा ......... बार बार मेरा ध्यान फिर से नेहा की तरफ चला जाता था और बार बार मैं उसको अपने दिमाग से निकालने की कोशिश करने लगता था ...........

रात होने को आई थी..........  मैं अपने फ्लैट से बाहर आया और इमारत से निकल कर नीचे आ गया ......... फिर पैदल ही इमारत से बाहर की तरफ चल दिया ........ सामने वाले रेस्तरां में जाकर मैने खाना खाया और फिर बाहर निकल कर आ गया ...


अगले 1 घंटे तक मैं यूं ही सड़कों पर टहलता रहा ....फिर जब मुझे थकान सी महसूस लगी में वापिस अपने फ्लैट में आ गया .............. मैंने व्हिस्की की बोतल निकली और गिलास लेकर बालकनी में आकार बैठ गया ...... आम तौर पर मैं कभी एक करते पेग से ज्यादा नही चलो था पर उस दिन मैं पीता रहा ....... ........ तब तक जब मेरे होश ने मेरा साथ नहीं छोड़ा ............. मैं सोचने लगा था की मैं अपना टूर रद्द कर दूँ.... इन हालातों में में मुझे नेहा के साथ टूर पर जाना सही नही लग रहा था, ................ मुझे नही मालूम पड़ा की कब मैं सोचते-सोचते बेहोश  हो गया .............


सुबह मेरी आँख खुली तो देखा की मैं बालकनी, कुर्सी पर ही बैठ-बैठा सो गया था ........... मेरा सर दर्द से फटा जा रहा था जो मेरी कल की करतूत का असर था ............ मैं उठ कर बाथरूम मैं गया और कापड़े उतार कर, शॉवर को चालू किया और उसके नीचे बैठ गया .............. अगले आधा घंटे तक मैं ऐसे ही पानी के नीचे बैठा रहा फिर ....... थोड़ा सा सही महसूस हुआ तो बाहर निकला और कपड़े पहन कर तैयार हो गया ....................


मैं अपने बेडरूम में आया और अपना मोबाइल उठा कर चेक किया..............  40 missed कॉल थी ......... उसमें मैने चेक किया - कमल, निधि, नेहा और करण, सभी ने कई-कई बार फोन किया था....


मैने फ़ोन को फिर से पलंग  पर रख दिया और बालकनी में आकार खड़ा हो गया ...... नीचे सड़को पर यातायात अपनी रोज़ की ही रफ़्तार से भाग रहा था............  आज रविवार की वजह से कुछ भीड़ कम थी .....



मैने फिर से कमरे में आकार बैठ गया और फिर से सारे हालत पर गौर करने लगा ........ ये सही था की नेहा के शादी-शुदा होने से मुझे दुख हुआ था,... इसमें उस का क्या कसूर था.... पर अगर सही इस तरह से सोचा जाए.......... अगर मैं उस से प्यार करने लगा इस में उसकी कोई गलती नहीं थी, ना ही मैने उस से पूछ कर उस को प्यार किया था, ............. ये सही था की उस ने मुझे अपने शादी शुदा के बारे में नहीं बताया, पर ये भी सच था की मैंने कभी उस से इस बारे में पूछा ही नही..........


दोपहर होने को आई थी, मैने रेस्तरां में फोन किया और दोपहर के भोजन का आदेश किया. फिर मैंने एक फैसला किया.........  मुझे अपने आप को कमजोर साबित नही करना था ........ अगर नेहा मुझे नही मिल सकती ना साही पर इस वजह से मैं अपनी जिंदगी नही रोक सकता.............. सारे काम ठीक उसी ही तरह से होने चाहिए जैसे पहले हो रहे थे ....... ......... 


फिर मेरी निगाह अपने मोबाइल पर गई...........  किसी की कॉल आ रही थी ........ मैंने फोन उठा कर देखा ..... ये नेहा की कॉल थी .........


मैने कॉल प्राप्त की "हैलो ......"



"हेल्लो राजीव!! कहाँ हैं आप? कल और आज कितनी बार आपका नंबर कोशिश किया, कोई प्रतिक्रिया ही नहीं मिला? क्या हुआ? आप ठीक हैं? उसने एक साथ कितने सारे सवाल पूछ डाले ..........


"हाँ मैं ठीक हूं ........ बताओ कैसे फोन किया था? "मैने ही रूखे स्वर में पूछा ..........


वो कुछ सेकंड चुप रही फिर बोली "कल के कार्यक्रम के बारे में पुष्टि करनी थी"


"कल सुबह 7.00 बजे की उड़ान है...........  तुम 5.30 तक तैयार रहना ........ मैं तुम्हे लेने आ जायूँगा. "मैने कहा और फोन काट दिया ................
*

----------


## kamalk718

bhai kahani ka jawab nahi

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> bhai kahani ka jawab nahi


धन्यवाद मित्र...!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_सोमवार 20 दिसंबर

राज नगर से लखनऊ जाने वाली उड़ान के executive class में हम दोनों (मैं और नेहा) बैठे हुए वे ......... सुबह ही मैने उसको उसके घर से pick किया था, फिर हम दोनों साथ साथ ही हवाई अड्डे गए और फिर अब साथ साथ लखनऊ जा रहे थे........

सुबह कार में और अब उड़ान में, मैं उस से कम से कम बात करने की कोशिश कर रहा था........  अब मैने अपने हाथ में एक पत्रिका पकड़ी हुई थी और अपने आप को पत्रिका पढ़ने में व्यस्त दिखा रहा था .......... बीच बीच में उस ने एक-दो बार मुझ से बात करने की कोशिश भी की, पर मैने बात को शोर्टकट में ही निपटा दिया .......

लखनऊ हवाई अड्डे पर हमारा विमान लैंड हुआ और फिर हम लोग हवाई अड्डे से निकल कर बाहर आ गए.........  बाहर एक गाड़ी हमारा इंतज़ार कर रही थी, जो हम दोनों को लेकर सीधे होटल पहुँच गई और फिर थोड़ी ही देर के बाद मैं अपने कमरे में आराम कर रहा था..............

हम दोनों के लिये होटल के 5 वीं मंजिल पर दो डीलक्स कमरे बुक थे .......... दोपहर हो चुकी थी, मैने कापड़े बदले और वैसे ही बिस्तर पर बैठा, तभी मेरे कमरे का फोन बज उठा, मैने फोन उठाया "हेलो ...."

"हेलो राजीव मैं नेहा.........  उधर से उसकी मधुर आवाज़ मेरे कानो में पड़ी

"हाँ ........ नेहा कहो, क्या बात है?" मैने पूछा ...

"मैने सोचा की दोपहर का भोजन साथ साथ कर लें?" उसने धीरे से पूछा...

". ........ नहीं अभी मेरा खाने का मूड नहीं है, तुम खा लो" मैने उसको टालने की कोशिश की

"... क्यों? तबियत सही नहीं है आपकी? उसने पूछा ......

"नही कुछ खास बात नहीं है ...... तुम खा लो" कह कर मैने फोन काट दिया .........

मैने नेहा को टाल दिया था, पर मुझे भूख लग रही थी.......  मैने इण्टरकॉम पर room service को अपने लिये दोपहर के भोजन का आदेश दिया और नहाने के लिये बाथरूम में चला गया........

10 मिनट बाद मैं बाथरूम से बाहर आया और कापड़े पहन लिये.......  तभी कमरे की घंटी बजी ....... मैने दरवाजा खोला, room service वाला दोपहर का भोजन लेकर आया था...... उसने ट्राली को कमरे में पड़ी  हुई सेंटर टेबल के पास लगाया और फिर दोपहर के भोजन को खाने की मेज पर लगा दिया...........  वो कमरे से बाहर चला गया और मैं जल्दी से खाने की मेज पर आकार खाना खाने बैठ गया ...........

अभी मैने खाना खाना शुरू ही किया था की दरवाजे की घंटी फिर से बज उठी ....... मुझे लगा की room service वाला फिर से आया होगा........  मैं उठा और जाकर दरवाज़ा खोला सामने नेहा खड़ी थी ...............

"आप की तबियत सही नहीं है शायद, इसलिए मैने सोचा की मैं खुद चल कर आपके लिये दोपहर के भोजन का आर्डर ........." कहती हुई वो कमरे के अंदर मैं आ गई और फिर उसकी निगाह सामने मेज पर पड़ी ......... साफ़ दिखाई पड़ रहा था की मैं खाना खाते-खाते उठ कर आ गया था ..........

कुछ सेकंड तक वो कभी मुझे देखती रही और कभी मेज पर लगी हुई प्लेटों को...........  फिर धीरे से बोली "सॉरी सर ......... मुझे लगता है की मैने आपको गलत समय पर कर दिया परेशान .." कह कर वो पलती और कमरे से बाहर निकल गई ............. जाते जाते उसने अपने पीछे कमरे का दरवाज़ा भी बंद कर दिया ....... मैं कुछ देर तक खड़ा हुआ सोचता रहा फिर धीरे धीरे चलता हुआ मेज की तरफ बढ़ गया ...........

शाम को 6 बजे हमारी मीटिंग थी, जो उस ही होटल के ground floor पर एक हॉल में की गई थी .......... मैं सही समय पर तैयार हो कर अपने कमरे से बाहर निकला और फिर नेहा के कमरे के बाहर जा कर दरवाजे को दस्तक किया ........ 10 सेकंड से भी कम समय में दरवाज़ा खुल गया और नेहा बाहर आ गई और मेरे साथ चल दी ......

दोनों खामोशी के साथ नीचे सम्मेलन हॉल में आ गए और अपनी अपनी सीट पर बैठ गये.........  मैने गौर किया, उसके चेहरे पर हमेशा मौजूद रहने वाली मुस्कुराहट आज गायब थी......... . और मुझे तो उसका मुस्कुराता हुआ चेहरा देखने की आदत पड़ चुकी थी............... मैने फिर से अपने सर को झटका देकर उसके ख्याल को अपने दिमाग से निकला और अपने सामने बैठे ग्राहकों से बात करने में व्यस्त हो गया ..........

अगले 2 घंटे तक हमारी मीटिंग चलती रही .......... हमने सभी लोगो को अपने proposed plans के बारे में समझाया ........ सब लोगो को हमारे प्लान्स दिलचस्प लगे....... मीटिंग खतम होते होते ये बात तो पक्की हो गई थी की इस शहर में भी हमारे लिये काफी scope हैं.............  कुल मिलाकर  मीटिंग बहुत अच्छी साबित हुई .........

उसके बाद वहीं सम्मेलन हॉल में सभी के लिये रात के खाने का व्यवस्था थी, रात के खाने के साथ साथ ही head to head चर्चा चलती रही और फिर एक-एक करके सब लोग वहाँ से जाने लगे............ रात 11.00 बजे तक मीटिंग हॉल खाली हो गया था .......... हम दोनों भी अपने कागजात आदि लेकर अपने कमरे की तरफ चल दिए .............
_

----------


## singham_sunny

बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है

----------


## Balrajg1970

बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है

----------


## akhilman

नवगत सदस्यों  का फोरम पर स्वागत हे

----------


## akhilman

क्या बात हे भाई 
तुम्हारी कहानी दिल को छु गयी 
बहुत अच्छे लगे रहो दोस्त

----------


## pachis

jony goood very good

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है





> बहुत बढ़िया कहानी है





> क्या बात हे भाई 
> तुम्हारी कहानी दिल को छु गयी 
> बहुत अच्छे लगे रहो दोस्त





> jony goood very good


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्तों..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*गुरुवार, 23 दिसम्बर

दिल्ली में भी हमारे लिये होटल बुक था, पर मैंने होटल की जगह Mr.Chaudhry के फार्म-हाउस पर जाना सही समझा ..........


ये फार्म हाउस दिल्ली के सुल्तानपुर एस्टेट में बना हुआ था ............ काफी बड़ा फार्म हाउस, जिसका उपयोग Mr.Chaudhry सिर्फ एक गेस्ट हाउस के रूप में ही करते थे.......  फार्म हाउस के केंद्र में एक 2 मंजिल इमारत थी, जिसको अतिथि हाउस भी कहा जा सकता था, इसके ground floor पर एक बड़ा हॉल, रसोईहाउस, एक जिम, नौकर कमरे और स्टोर रूम थे ........ पहली मंजिल पर संलग्न बाथरूम के साथ 4 बेडरूम थे .............. फार्म हाउस की देख बहाल के लिये एक अलग स्टाफ था, जिसमें से 2 लोग - एक पति / पत्नी वहीं गेस्ट हाउस में ही रहते थे......


हम लोग देर रात यहाँ आ गए थे और फिर अलग अलग कमरे में जाकर सो गए ........ सुबह मेरी आँख लगभग 8 बजे के  आस पास खुली और मैं उठ कर अपने कमरे की बालकनी पर आ गया ......
ये बालकनी फार्म हाउस के पीछे की ओर में खुलती थी..........  पीछे एक बड़ा सा बगीचा, एक फव्वारा और एक स्विमिंग पूल भी था ............. दिसम्बर ऐसे भी काफी सर्द महीना होता है, और दिल्ली की सर्दी वैसे भी काफी प्रसिद्ध है ........ दूर-दूर तक कोहरा पसरा हुआ था, सर्द हवा मेरे चेहरे पर टकरा रही थी ...... पर ये ठंडी हवा भी काफी सकून देने वाली लग रही थी.........


मैं वापिस कमरे में गया और फिर अपने में से एक जैकेट निकाल कर पहन लिया और फिर सीढियां उतर कर नीचे आ गया.............  धीर धीरे चलता हुआ मैं पीछे लॉन में पहुँच गया ........... यहाँ कोहरा इतना ज्यादा था की 5 मीटर की भी दुरी पर भी दिखाई नही दे रहा था................ पर सामने लॉन में टहलते हुए उस साये को मैं पहचान सकता था .......... ये नेहा थी ............. वो इस समय गार्डन में टहल रही थी .......... 



मैं थोड़ा सा तेज चलते हुए उसके पास पहुंचा और बोला 'गुड मॉर्निंग नेहा ..... "


उसने मुड कर मेरी तरफ देखा, एक बार मुस्कुराई और फिर जैसे अचानक कुछ याद आ गया हो, उसके चेहरे पर वाही उदासी छा गई .......... "गुड मोर्निंग राजीव ............." उसने धीरे से जवाब दिया.....


"नंगे पाँव क्यों टहल रही हैं .......... आप ठण्ड लग जायेगी"



नहीं मुझे आदत है ........... मैने कहीं पढ़ा था की सुबह सुबह नंगे पाँव घास पर टहलना, सेहत के लिये अच्छा होता है ...... "उसने धीरे से ही जवाब दिया ............


फिर एक खामोशी हम दोनों के बीच पसर गई..... हम साथ साथ टहल रहे थे... पर चुप - चाप .......... ऐसे, जैसे की अभी अभी पहली बार मुलाकात हुयी हो ....... इस सब की शुरुवात मैने ही की थी, पर ये खामोशी और उसकी उदासी अब मुझसे बर्दाश्त नही हो रही थी ...........



उसने जैसे मेरे दिल की बात समझ ली हो, वो अचानक बोली "मुझे आपसे कुछ बात करनी थी राजीव ......... अगर आप नाराज़ ना हो?," कहकर वो रुक गई, और मेरी आँखों में देखने लगी, फिर सर नीचे झुका लिया.........


"........ हाँ बोलो, क्या बात है? "मैंने पूछा .......... मैं हालांकि जानता था की वो क्या पूछने वाली है ...............


उसने कुछ कहने के लिये मुँह खोला ही था की अचानक मेरी जेब में पड़ा मेरा मोबाइल बजने लगा ....... मैने एक बार उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर जेब से मोबाइल निकाल कर चेक किया.........  Mr.Chaudhry की कॉल थी ......... मैने कॉल प्राप्त की और थोड़ा सा हट कर बात करने ... लगा "गुड मॉर्निंग सर ........"


'गुड मॉर्निंग ........ राजीव कैसे हो बेटा? "


"मैं ठीक हूं सर आप बताईये ......." मैने कहा.


"राजीव ......... कल मेरी राज्य मंत्रालय से मीटिंग हुयी थी और आज केंद्रीय मंत्रालय के साथ मीटिंग है ........ मुझे आशा है कि, 1-2 दिन में हमारा अनुबंध अंतिम हो जायेगा ....... मैं दिल्ली पहुँच चुक्का हूँ ......... 1 घंटे में है तुम्हारे पास पहुँच जायूँगा, फिर बाकी बात करेंगे .... "कह कर उन्होंने फोन काट दिया .......


मैने मोबाइल को अपनी जेब में रखा और फिर पलट कर देखा......  नेहा अब वहाँ नहीं थी......... मैने चारों तरफ निगाह घुमाई, वो शायद वापिस गेस्ट हाउस में जा चुकी थी .......




मैं भी जल्दी से गेस्ट हाउस की तरफ बढ़ गया ....... Mr.Chaudhry के आने से पहले मुझे तैयार होना था .......


1 घंटे के बाद हम तीनो नीचे हॉल में बैठे  नाश्ता कर रहे थे.... 
कल राज्य सरकार के साथ उनकी मीटिंग सफल रही थी ......... अनुबंध हमको मिलना लगभग तय था .......... आज केंद्रीय वित्त मंत्रालय के साथ मीटिंग थी, जिसमें अगर हम लोग सफल रहते हैं, तो काफी बड़ा अनुबंध हमारे बैंक को मिल सकता था.... Mr.Chaudhry चाहते थे की मैं उनके साथ सारी बैठकों में भाग लूँ  और नेहा बाकी के कार्यक्रमों को निपटा ले....... नेहा की मदद के लिये एक आदमी दिल्ली के कार्यालय से व्यवस्थित कर दिया गया था......




Mr.Chaudhry काफी उत्साहित थे, और साथ ही मैं भी .......... उनका एक dream project अब सफल होता दिखाई पड़ रहा था और मेरे लिये इस से महत्वपूर्ण कुछ भी नहीं था ...... मैने उनकी बात से सहमति जताई और फिर सारा कार्यक्रम तय हो गया.....  अगले 2 दिन मुझे Mr.Chaudhry के साथ रहना था और नेहा को एक स्टाफ सदस्य की मदद से बाकी की बैठकों निपटानी थी ..........



सारी बात के बीच में मैं गौर कर रहा था की नेहा के चेहरे का रंग उतरा हुआ है ....... हमारे साथ ही नाश्ता कर रही थी और बातों में भी involve थी, पर साफ़  दिखाई पड़ रहा था की उसका दिमाग हमारे साथ नहीं था .........



आधे घंटे के बाद मैं और Mr.Chaudhry एक साथ, एक गाड़ी में अपने स्थानीय कार्यालय की तरफ जा रहे थे ........... नेहा, वहीं फार्म हाउस में रुक गई थी, उसको लेने के लिये एक दूसरी गाड़ी थोड़ी देर में पहुँचने वाली थी ...

वो सारी बात मेरे साथ स्पष्ट करना चाहती थी और मैं भी यही चाहता था की जो खामोशी की दीवार मेरे उसके और बीच में थी, अब गिर जानी चाहिए ...... मैं फैसला कर चुका था की उसका प्यार ना सही, पर उसकी दोस्ती भी मुझे मंजूर थी ........ पर अचानक हुए कार्यक्रम परिवर्तन की वजह से फिलहाल नेहा के साथ बात करना संभव नहीं दिखाई पड़ रहा था..................
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_शनिवार - 25 दिसंबर



पिछले 2 दिन बहुत ज्यादा व्यस्त साबित हुए , दिल्ली में मंत्रियों और उनके कार्यालय के कर्मचारियों के साथ बैठकों में ही दो दिन निकल गए............  हम दोनों मैं और Mr.Chaudhry सुबह गेस्ट हाउस से निकलते और फिर पुरे  दिन अलग अलग कार्यालय में घूमते रहते ........ अपने लिये हम लोग चाहे कितने भी बड़े आदमी हो, पर सराय मंत्रियों और उनको कर्मचारियों के लिये हमारी कोई औकात नहीं थी .......
सुबह से शाम तक सचिवालय के चक्कर लगते रहते, बीच में जब भी समय मिलता अपना दोपहर का भोजन कर लेते और फिर से उन लोगो से मिलने का इंतज़ार करते रहते................ और फिर 2 दिन की मेहनत, और न जाने कितनी बैठकों के बाद आखिर हमारी deal फाइनल हो गई .........


केंद्रीय मंत्रालय ने हमारा प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया..........  मुंबई में रखा हुआ गोल्ड आरक्षित हमारे बैंक में बदलाव करना लगभग तय हो गया था, इसके लिये वॉल्ट हमें तैयार करना था ........... कुल मिलाकर पहली बार में ही करीब 1000 करोड़ मूल्य का सोना हमें मिलना था ................ एक हफ्ते के अंदर सरकारी decaration हो जानी थी .........


ये एक बड़ी कामयाबी थी .......... Mr.Chaudhry बहुत खुश थे और साथ ही मैं भी ...... कल शाम तक बैठकों चलती रही और आज सुबह से हम लोगो ने अपने स्थानीय कार्यालय में बैठ कर बाकी के कार्यक्रम फ़ाइनल कर लिए ...... .. Mr.Chaudhry आज ही वापिस राज नगर जा रहे थे और जैसा की हम लोगो ने तय किया था, कल से ही वो वॉल्ट का निर्माण कार्य शुरू करवा देंगे ......... बाकी की तकनीकी सेटिंग्स मुझे वहाँ पहुँचने पर करनी थी ......... 

इस बीच, नेहा के साथ हमारी मुलाकात सिर्फ रात को गेस्ट हाउस में उच्च हो रही थी ........ वहाँ पर भी, खाने की मेज पर पुरे दिन की बैठकों पर चर्चा होती थी और अगले दिन का कार्यक्रम भी ........ ... देर रात तक मैं Mr.Chaudhry के साथ ही रहता था और फिर हम तीनो अपने अपने कमरे में सोने चले जाते ............. कुल मिलाकर, एक बात जो हम दोनों करना चाह रहे थे, वो अभी तक नहीं हो रहे पा रही थी............  हम दोनों साथ साथ कुछ पल अकेले बिताना चाहते थे और वो हम को मिलते ही नहीं थे....



दोपहर के 2 बज गए थे......... Mr.Chaudhry हवाई-अड्डे की तरफ चले गए, वापिस राज नगर जाने के लिये और मैं फार्म हाउस की तरफ चल दिया ..............


फार्म हाउस के गेट के अंदर गाड़ी दाखिल हुयी और इमारत की तरफ चल दी............... आज धूप बहुत तेज निकली थी, सर्दी का एहसास कुछ कम था .......... गाड़ी रुकने पर मैं नीचे उतरा और फिर अपने कमरे की तरफ चल दिया कमरे में पहुँच कर मैने कापड़े बदले और 2 मिनट आराम करने के लिये बिस्तर पर लेट गया ........... कुछ देर बाद मैं उठा और दरवाज़ा खोलकर बालकनी पर आ गया .... ..........


मेरी निगाह सामने गार्डन में होती हुयी स्विमिंग पूल पर गयी......... स्विमिंग पूल से थोड़ी दुरी पर, घास में एक कापड़े के ऊपर नेहा लेती हुयी थी ........ एक बिना आस्तीन टी शर्ट और shorts में ........ वो पीठ के बाल लेती हुयी थी, बिलकुल सीधी ........... वो काफी दूर थी पर मुझे दिखाई पड़ रहा था की उसकी आँखें बंद हैं ........... मैं वापिस कमरे में आया और फिर बाहर निकल कर स्विमिंग पूल की तरफ चल दिया ...... .......
_

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया कहानी है ..........

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत अच्छी कहानी हे

----------


## Skg123

Achi kahani hi jaldi 2 post karo bai

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> बढ़िया कहानी है ..........





> बहुत अच्छी कहानी हे


धन्यवाद मित्रों..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_मैं धीरे धीरे चलता हुआ स्विमिंग पूल के पास पहुंचा ..... उसने अब अपनी एक बांह अपने माथे पर कुछ इस इस तरह रख ली थी, जिससे उसकी आँखें भी ढक गई थी ............. मैं उसके पास जा कर खड़ा हो गया, बिना कोई आहट किए ....... और फिर उसके पास ही पड़ी एक खाली कुर्सी पर बैठ गया .........


उसने इस समय एक गुलाबी रंग की बिना आस्तीन टी शर्ट और एक सफेद निकर पहनी  हुयी थी ...... वो सधी लेटी  हुयी थी और एक टांग को थोड़ा सा मोड़ कर उठाया हुआ था.........  धूप बहुत तेज थी .... उसका गोरा बदन तेज धूप में मनो चमक रहा था, जिस पर पसीने की छोटी छोटी बूंदे अलग से चार चान्द लगा रही थी ......... कुछ सेकंड के लिये मैं अपने आप को भूल ही गया ........ फिर मैं उसको अपने वहाँ होने का एहसास कराया .......... "हाई ........... नेहा"



वो एकदम चौंक सी गई.........  जैसे नींद में से जागी हो .... हडबडा कर मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर सीधी होकर बैठ गई......... "हेल्लो राजीव .......... आप कब आये? "


"बस अभी थोड़ी देर पहले ............ आपको धूप का मज़ा लेते हुए देखा तो यहाँ चला आया"



उसने अपने पास पड़ा एक तौलिया उठा कर अपने जिस्म से पसीना पूंछा और फिर सवाल किया "कैसी रही आपकी मीटिंग? Mr.Chaudhry कहाँ है .......? "



“सर तो वापिस राज नगर चले गए....ओर हमारी मीटिंग भी काफी अच्छी रही...”मैने कहा और फिर उसको अपनी मीटिंग के बारे मुझे बताने लगा ........... फिर उसने भी मुझे अपनी कल की ओर आज की मीटिंग के बारे में बताया....



हम बात ही कर रहे वे की फार्म-हाउस का रखवाला कृष्णा वहाँ आया और दोपहर के भोजन के बारे में पूछने लगा.......... मुझे तो  भूख लग ही रही थी, मैने नेहा से पूछा उसने भी सहमति जाता दी ............


उस गार्डन एक पक्ष में, स्विमिंग पूल के पास ही, एक झोपड़ी प्रकार की जगह बानी हुयी थी.......  जिस के नीचे कुछ कुर्सियों और एक मेज पड़ी  रहती थी ......... मैंने कृष्ण को वहीं दोपहर का भोजन लगा देने को कहा और हम दोनों उठ कर उस जगह पर आ गए .....


कृष्णा दोपहर का भोजन लगा कर जा चुका था और नेहा प्लेटों में serve कर रही थी.......मुझे लगा की यही सही मौका है, उस अधूरी बात को पूरा करने का ......... इसलिए मैने पूछा आप "उस दिन मुझे से कुछ बात करना चाहती थी ... ......? "अंदर से मैं जानता था की वो क्या बात करने वाली है ....


वो कुछ सेकंड चुप-चाप, सर नीचे झुका कर दोपहर का भोजन करती रही फिर धीरे से बोली "मुझे नहीं मालूम राजीव की मुझे आप से ये बात करनी चाहिए भी या नहीं..... मुझे जरूर बोल देना कृपया अगर आपको बूरा लगे तो ..... "



कुछ देर चुप रहकर उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर आगे बोलना शुरू हम किया "दोनों को मिले हुए हालांकि कुछ ही दिन हुए हैं, और इतने कम दिनों में ही हम लोग बहुत अच्छे दोस्त भी बन गए ............. पर अचानक जाने क्यों, आप मुझ से कुछ खींचे -खींचे से रहने लगे हो............  हो सकता है कुछ व्यक्तिगत कारणों से हो पर एक दोस्त के नाते में वो वजह जान ना चाहती हूं.......? "



तुमको गलत लग रहा है........  तो ऐसी कोई बात नही है "मैने कहा, बिना उसकी तरफ देखे हुए ..........


"आप झूठ बोल रहे हैं राजीव ...... आप शायद नही जानते की एक औरत किसी भी आदमी के चेहरे को देख कर ही उसके अंदर की बात मालूम कर सकती है, और आप एक औरत से ही छुपाने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं ............ मैं आपसे कोई ज़बरदस्ती नही करुँगी, अगर आप शेयर करना मुझे बता सकते हैं............ "



मैं कुछ देर चुप रहा .......... शायद बोलने के लिये शब्द ढूंढ रहा था फिर उसकी तरफ देख कर बोला "आपने मुझको बताया नही था की आप हैं शादी-शुदा हैं.....? "



"मतलब? "उसने आँखें सिकोड़ कर मेरी तरफ देखा, जैसे कुछ समझना चाह रही हो, फिर उसकी आँखें फैलती चली गई और मुँह खुला का खुला रह गया....


"ओह ............... हे भगवान! क्या सिर्फ इसलिए आप मुझ से नाराज़ हैं? फिर उसने हसना शुरू कर दिया .......... "हा हा ............. हा इतनी छोटी सी बात के लिये आप पिछले 7 दिनों से मुझ से नाराज़ हैं? "



मैने हैरानीसे उसकी तरफ देखा और बोला "आपको ये छोटी सी बात लगती है? "


"और ..... क्या करने के लिए मुझे लगा था की कोई गंभीर बात होगी. वैसे राजीव, हमारे बीच कभी इस का जिक्र भी नही आया .......... मैने आपको नहीं बताया की मैं हूं शादी-शुदा हूँ, पर ये भी मानिए की आपने भी मुझ से कभी नहीं पूछा? "उसने मेरी आँखों में झांकते हुए पूछा ..._

----------


## Krishna

क्या भाई कहाँ ठहरा  दिया आपने ?? वो तो हंस रही है और इधर मेरे को चिंता-सी होने लगी |जाने अब क्या होगा |
*कहानी तो बहुत ही अच्छी है लेखक की प्रशंशा तथा बहुत-बहुत बधाई |
 क्या ये आप के द्वारा ही लिखी गयी है ?? वैसे आप का इस कहानी को हम सभी पाठकगण के समक्ष पहुचने का कार्य भी प्रशंशनीय है  |
आप कार्य करते रहें , हम आप के साथ इस सूत्र के माध्यम से जुड़े हुए हैं  ||*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> क्या भाई कहाँ ठहरा  दिया आपने ?? वो तो हंस रही है और इधर मेरे को चिंता-सी होने लगी |जाने अब क्या होगा |
> *कहानी तो बहुत ही अच्छी है लेखक की प्रशंशा तथा बहुत-बहुत बधाई |
>  क्या ये आप के द्वारा ही लिखी गयी है ?? वैसे आप का इस कहानी को हम सभी पाठकगण के समक्ष पहुचने का कार्य भी प्रशंशनीय है  |
> आप कार्य करते रहें , हम आप के साथ इस सूत्र के माध्यम से जुड़े हुए हैं  ||*



चिंता न करें दोस्त बस कुछ ही देर में अपडेट करता हूँ...दरअसल कहानी रोमन फॉण्ट में है ओर मुझे उसे हिंदी में लिख कर पोस्ट करना पड़ता है इसलिए समय ज्यादा लगता है...यह कहानी मेरे द्वारा नहीं लिखी गयी...मैं सिर्फ आप सभी लोगों से यह कहानी बांटना चाहता हूँ क्यूंकि जब मैंने यह कहानी पड़ी तो मुझे बहुत अच्छी लगी...कहानी लिखने का असली श्रेय तो इसके लेखक को जाता है...!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_उसकी बात सही थी, सारी गलती उसकी ही नही थी ........ बल्कि उसकी कोई गलती थी ही नही, ये तो मैं था जो बिना कुछ भी पूछे  उस से प्यार करने लगा था .......... मैं चुप होकर खाना खाने लगा फिर उसने ही बात शुरू की,



वैसे भी मेरी शादी शुदा जिंदगी ऐसी नही ही जिसका ज़िक्र किया जाए............ या फिर यूं कहिये की मैं शादी शुदा हूं भी और नहीं भी ..... "



अब चौंकने की बारी मेरी थी ........ मैं खाना छोड़ कर उसकी तरफ देखने लगा ..... वो सर नीचे झुकाए, धीरे धीरे खाना खा रही थी ......... फिर जैसे ही उसने सर उठा कर मेरी तरफ देखा मुझे लगा की उसकी आंखें भीग गई हैं ......


"क्या बात है नेहा? ............ मैं तुम्हारी बात का मतलब समझा नहीं? मैंने एक टक उसकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा ..........


उसने अपने हाथ में पकड़ा  चम्मच  नीचे रख दिया और फिर बोली "नहीं कोई खास बात नहीं है, आप खाना खाओ राजीव"



अभी मुझे दोस्ती की दुहाई  दे रही थी, ओर अब अपने आप मुझ से कुछ छिपा रही हैं आप? कृपया बताओ ना, क्या बात है? "मैने उसके हाथ को पकड़ कर कहा ......


उसने धीरे से अपना हाथ मेरे हाथ में से खींच लिया और फिर थोड़ा सा पीछे को होकर सीधी बैठ गई, कुछ सेकंड चुप रही और फिर बोलना शुरू किया ......


"मेरी शादी मेरे लिये एक बुरे सपने के सामान है.... राजीव मैं चाहती हूँ की मैं इस से बाहर निकल जाऊं, ....... पर अपने आप कोई रास्ता नहीं निकल पा रहा है....... "

"क्या मतलब? "


" मेरी शादी करीब 5 साल पहले हुयी थी ......मेरे पति सेना में कप्तान थे ...... वो देहरादून में, हमारे घर के पास ही रहते थे, पता नहीं उनकी व्यक्तित्व का असर था.....  या शायद उनकी वर्दी का.......  मैं उनसे उमर में 8 साल छोटी के बावजूद उनसे प्यार करने लगी........  मेरे पिताजी ने मुझे काफी समझाया की वो मेरे लिये सही नहीं हैं, पर मैंने उनकी एक बात भी नहीं मानी ........ फिर हमारी शादी हो गई .......... "



कुछ देर रुक कर उसने फिर आगे बोलना शुरू किया "शादी के बाद मेरे सामने उनका सही रूप आया .......... दिन रात शराब के नशे में धुत रहते थे ...... जिसकी वजह से उनको कई बार चेतावनी भी मिल चुकी थी ........ वो बीमारी का बहाना बना कर लंबी लंबी छुट्टी करते रहते थे .......... फिर एक दिन भारतीय सेना ने उनको हमेशा के लिये छुट्टी  दे दी ..... उनको रिटायर कर के घर भेज दिया गया "..........


घर आकार वो कई महीनो तक खाली बैठे रहे ......... फिर एक करते जगह नौकरी भी, पर उनकी आदतों की वजह से उनको जल्दी ही निकल दिया जाता ........ आखिर में हार कर मैने ही नौकरी करने की ठानी ...... .... मुझे नौकरी मिल भी गई, पर उनको शायद ये भी मंजूर नहीं था ........... आये दिन हमारे बीच झगडे रहने लगे, वो मेरे पर शक़ करते थे की मेरे दूसरे आदमियों से भी सम्बन्ध हैं.......  फिर उन्होंने और ज्यादा शराब पीना शुरू कर दिया ......... मेरे साथ मार पिटाई भी करने लगे............ "



"कुछ दिन तक मैं भी बर्दाश्त करती रही ........... पर फिर जब पानी सर से ऊपर निकलने लगा.... मैं अपने पिताजी के घर वापिस आ गई .......... अब पिछले 2 सालो से में अपने पिताजी के साथ ही रह रही थी "



वो चुप हो गई थी.........  पर उसकी आँखों से निकलने वाले आँसू उसके दिल की हालत मुझे समझा रहे थे ..............


मेरा दिल किया की आगे बढ़कर उसके आंसू पोछ दू, पर अपने जज्बातों को अपने सीने में ही दफ़न कर लिया ............. मैं उसके आँसू रुकने का इंतज़ार करने लगा फिर बोला "पर आप उस से तलाक ले सकती हो? "



उसने नज़रें उठा कर मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर बोली "मैने उसके लिये भी कोशिश की है राजीव........  वो मुझे तलाक देने के लिये तैयार नहीं हैं, इसलिए मैने ही अदालत में आवेदन लगायी हुयी है ....... देखते हैं, कब तक मुझे इस बंधन से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी....  "कह कर उसने अपने आंसू पोछे और फिर मुस्कुराने लगी और ....... बोली" देखो ना मैं अपनी बातों से तुम्हे भी परेशान कर दिया "



वो सर झुका कर बैठ गई थी और मैं भी उसकी तरफ ही देखे जा रहा था, फिर मैने पूछा "और आप राज नगर कैसे पहुंची? मेरा मतलब है Mr.Chaudhry को कैसे जानती हैं? "



"वहाँ देहरादून में मेरे पति मुझे परेशान करते रहते थे, आये दिन वो मेरे घर पहुँच जाते थे ............. Mr.Chaudhry और मेरे पिताजी बचपन में साथ साथ पढते थे, उन्होंनेही मुझे राज नगर भेजा था....... जिस से की मैं अपने पति से दूर रह सकूँ "उसने कहा और कुछ देर के लिये फिर चुप हो गई ............ फिर शरारत से मुस्कुराते हुए पूछा



"वैसे एक बात मुझे समझ में नहीं आई ... मेरे शादी शुदा से तुम्हे नाराज़गी क्यों हो गई,........"



मैं कुछ देर सर झुकाए चुप रहा फिर उसकी तरफ देख कर बोला "मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूं, इसलिए"



वो मनो कुछ देर के लिये सन्न रह गई ........... एक टक मेरी तरफ देखती रही....... फिर मैं धीरे से मुस्कुरा दिया और ... बोला “मज़ाक कर रहा हूं"



और मेरी मुस्कुराहट देख कर वो भी मेरे साथ ही मुस्कुरा दी ............ फिर बोली "अच्छा ......... जी आपको भी फ्लिर्ट करने के लिये मैं ही मिली हूं, मुझे नहीं मालूम था की तुम मज़ाक भी कर लेते हो राजीव "



फिर वो अपनी कुर्सी से उठ कर खड़ी हो गई और अतिथि घर की तरफ चल दी........ मैं उसको जाते हुए देखता रहा, जब तक वो मेरी आँखों से ओझल नही हो गई .........
_

----------


## Krishna

गुजराल जी वास्तव  में कहानी को जीवन्त  करने का कार्य भी इतना सहज नहीं है जितना सोचा जाता है ||
वास्तव में बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप ||
कहानी को हम सभी तक पहुचने के लिए बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद  || ..:)

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> गुजराल जी वास्तव  में कहानी को जीवन्त  करने का कार्य भी इतना सहज नहीं है जितना सोचा जाता है ||
> वास्तव में बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप ||
> कहानी को हम सभी तक पहुचने के लिए बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद  || ..:)


कहानी को सहराने के बहुत  बहुत धन्यवाद चौहान जी..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं जानता था की जो कुछ मैंने अभी उस से कहा है, वो मेरे लिये मज़ाक कतई नहीं था .... पर अभी उस से ये सब कहने की हिम्मत मैं नही कर पा रहा था ...... मुझे मालूम था की एक ना एक ये दिन मैं बात हमें से जरूर कहूँगा, पर साही समय आने पर ..........


मैं अतिथि घर की तरफ आया ...... वो अपने कमरे में जा चुकी थी और मैं भी अपने कमरे में चला गया .....


अगले 2 घंटे मैं अपने कमरे में आराम किया.......  शाम को 6 बजे के करीब मैं कमरे से बाहर आया और उसके कमरा पर जाकर दस्तक किया........  उसने दरवाज़ा खोला 



"ओह राजीव!! आईये, अंदर आ जाइये ....... ...... "



"नहीं, ऐसे ही ठीक है नेहा .............. में मैं आपसे कुछ पूछने आया था? "


"जी हाँ ........ कहिये? "


"अभी कोई काम नहीं है और हम दोनों ही फ्री हैं ...... अगर आप कहें कहीं घूमने चलते हैं? "मैने पुछा ...


"हम्म ........ कहाँ ले जायेंगे आप? "वो कुछ सोचते हुए सी बोली .....


कहीं भी........  मेरा मतलब है, दिल्ली बहुत बड़ा शहर है ......... कहीं भी घूमने चलते हैं "मैने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा.....


"ठीक है .................. जैसा आप कहें .... आप 10 मिनट रुकिए, मैं तैयार होकर आती हूँ ....." कह कर वो वापस कमरे में चली गई और दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया .......


10 मिनट बाद ही वो तैयार होकर आ गई............  एक हलके हरे रंग की ढीली शर्ट और ब्लैक जींस में ......... मैने उसकी तरफ देखा और हँसते हुए बोला



"ये क्या पहना हुआ है आपने मैडम?"


वो आँखें सिकोड़ते हुए बोली "क्यों? क्या बुराई है इसमें "



"कोई नहीं, पर आप दिल्ली की सर्दी का खयाल तो रखिये......" मैंने हँसते हुए कहा .....


"कोई बात नही हम गाड़ी में घूमने जा रहे हैं ना......... ........ ठीक है मेरे लिए" उसने कहा और बाहर की तरफ चल दी.......  मैं भी हँसते हुए उसके पीछे हो लिया ....


15 मिनट बाद ही हमारी गाड़ी दिल्ली की सड़कों पर भाग रही थी ......... मैं ड्राईवर को साथ नहीं लाया था और  खुद ही ड्राइव कर रहा था ..................... मैने गाड़ी चलते समय उसकी तरफ देखा, वो बिलकुल खामोश बैठी हुयी थी और बाहर की तरफ देख रही थी ........... मैने बात शुरू करने के इरादे से पूछा



"क्या हुआ? बड़ी चुप-चाप बैठी हैं आप? "



उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और मुस्कुराते हुए बोली.......  "नहीं कोई बात नही है"



"आज जो कुछ भी हुआ, उसके लिये मैं आपसे सॉरी बोलना चाहता हूं नेहा ........ मेरी वजह से आपका मूड खराब हो गया  ..."



"अरे नहीं राजीव ......... ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है ....मुझे तो खुशी है की मेरा एक दोस्त जो मुझसे बिना वजह रूठा  हुआ था.........  मुझे वापस मिल गया....  "उसने मेरी तरफ देख कर कहा........


"फिर आपके चेहरे पर से मुस्कुराहट क्यों गायब है? "मैंने कहा ...... और जवाब में वो खिल-खिला कर हंस दी ............


उसके बाद हम दोनों अगले 3 घंटे तक दिल्ली दर्शन करते रहे..........  जैसा की आम तौर पर महिलाओं के साथ होता है, उसका सारा ध्यान खरीदारी करने में ही था .......... एक मॉल से दूसरे मॉल ......... एक दुकान से दूसरी दुकान.....  हम घूमते रहे...... वो खरीदारी करती रही और मेरे हाथों में बैग की गिनती बढ़ती रही .........



फिर हम दोनों ने के एक रेस्तरां में रात के खाने किया और सबसे आखिर में हम लोग इंडिया गेट पहुँच गए .....सप्ताहांत में इंडिया गेट पर वैसे भी काफी भीड़ रहती  है ............. हम भी उन्ही का एक हिस्सा  बन गए ........... थोड़ी देर हम लोग ऐसे ही टहलते रहे और फिर उसने मेरा हाथ अपने हाथ में पकड़ लिया .........
**मेरे लिये ये बहुत प्यारा एहसास था.........  उसने अपना हाथ मेरे हाथ में दे दिया था, और मेरी भी यही तमन्ना थी की मैं सारी जिंदगी इसको अपने हाथ में ही थामे रखूँ ......... हम दोनों धीरे धीरे चलते हुए भीड़ से थोड़ा दूर होते चले गए ....... हमारी बातों का विषय अभी तक हमारी पेशेवर जीवन तक ही था की अचानक उसने पुछा .........


"एक निजी सवाल पूछूँ आपसे राजीव? "


"जी हाँ ......... कहिये"



आपकी जीवन में कोई लड़की है क्या? ..... मेरा मतलब है, आपकी मंगेतर फिर कोई प्रेमिका? उसने मेरी तरफ देख कर पूछा और फिर नीचे की तरफ देखने लगी ..............


"नहीं ........ अभी तक तो नहीं है...... मैने जवाब दिया



"क्यों? ........ मेरा मतलब है, आप खूबसूरत हैं, सफल हैं ....... आप पर तो कोई भी लड़की मर मिटेगी "उसने मुस्कुराते हुए पुछा ........


"क्या बात कर रही हैं आप ........... अब इतना भी अच्छा नहीं हूं मैने मैं "हँसते हुए कहा..........


मैं सच कह रही हूं ............ राजीव आप जिस भी लड़की को पसंद करेंगे, वो आपको ना नहीं कर सकती "उसने गंभीर लहज़े में कहा .........


मैं रुक गया और साथ में वो भी......  उसका हाथ अभी भी मेरे हाथों में था ....... मैं उसकी आँखों में झाँकता  हुआ बोला "क्या आप भी ......? "



वो कुछ सेकंड मेरी आँखों में देखती रही, फिर सर नीचे झुका लिया और बोली "आप फिर मज़ाक करने लगे राजीव"



"क्या आपको लग रहा है की मैं मज़ाक कर रहा हूँ? "मैने कहा और उसके थोड़ा और नज़दीक आ गया........  उसकी साँसे अचानक तेज हो गई थी ............ और नज़रें नीचे को ही झुकी हुयी थी ...


कुछ देर हम दोनों ऐसे ही खामोश खड़े रहे.......... फिर उसने अपना हाथ मेरे हाथ से छुढाया ओर आगे को बढ़ गई.....



मैने तेज़ी से चलता हुआ उसके पास पहुंचा और उसके साथ चलने लगा ..... फिर मैने अपना सवाल दोहराया "आपने बताया नहीं? ........ क्या आपको लगता है की मैं मज़ाक कर रहा हूँ? "


वो रुक गई ......... मेरी तरफ देखा और बोली "मुझे नहीं पता.........  पर मुझे इतना मालूम है की मुझे बहुत तेज ठण्ड  लग रही है ......... और मैने आपकी बात ना मान कर बहुत बड़ी गलती की है" कह कर वो हँसने लगी..........  साफ़ दिख रहा था की वो मेरे सवाल से बचना चाहती है ...............


मैने बिना कुछ कहे अपनी जैकेट उतारी और उसकी तरफ बढ़ा दी.... उसने जैकेट को मेरे हाथ से लेकर पहन लिया और फिर हम दोनों साथ साथ चलने लगे ........ मैने अपना हाथ बढ़ा कर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया ....... इस बार मेरे हाथों की पकड़ पहले के मुकाबले मजबूत थी....... उसको ये एहसास करने के लिये की मैं अब उसका हाथ कभी भी छोड़ना नहीं चाहता था............


हम अपनी गाड़ी की तरफ चल दिए और फिर थोड़ी देरr के बाद हमारी गाड़ी फार्म-हाउस की तरफ जा रही थी ......... वो चुप बैठी खिड़की से बाहर देख रही थी ...... मैं खुद भी अभी उस बात को आगे बढ़ाना नहीं चाहता था ... ..... मुझे मालूम था की वो अपने अतीत और वर्तमान के बीच झूल  रही है.........  मैं उसको समय देना चाहता था, जिस से वो अपने आप कोई फैसला कर सके..........
*

----------


## Krishna

बहुत सही समय चुना राजीव ने | 
अगली कड़ी की प्रतीक्षा में ..............  ||

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही जानदार और रोचक होती जा रही है ये कहानी, धन्यवाद रूपी +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## Jayeshh

शुरुआत पढ़ी है दोस्त.....समय मिलने पर आगे.....

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> शुरुआत पढ़ी है दोस्त.....समय मिलने पर आगे.....


कहानी के बारे में अपनी विचार देते रहना मित्र..

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *बहुत ही जानदार और रोचक होती जा रही है ये कहानी, धन्यवाद रूपी +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.*


धन्यवाद दोस्त..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> बहुत सही समय चुना राजीव ने | 
> अगली कड़ी की प्रतीक्षा में ..............  ||


दोस्त देरी के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा...पर अगले कड़ी कल की पोस्ट कर पाउँगा...

----------


## Krishna

. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . प्रतीक्षा में गुजराल जी ||

----------


## cooks0611

Bahut badhiya kahani he

----------


## cooks0611

Frnds muje esi hi horror trill wali kahaniya padhani he jo puri ho gayi ho to plz muje bataiye kaha pad shakta hu

----------


## Krishna

> Frnds muje esi hi horror trill wali kahaniya padhani he jo puri ho gayi ho to plz muje bataiye kaha pad shakta hu


मित्र हिन्दी सूत्र है कृपया हिन्दी में लिखें और यदि आप को समस्या है तो बताएं |

----------


## vipin8

शीघ्र अपडेट करेँ मित्र

----------


## cooks0611

Mitr me hindi me likh nahi pa raha hu

----------


## Krishna

> Mitr me hindi me likh nahi pa raha hu


आप गूगल कि सहायता ले सकते हैं | एक ऑनलाइन हिन्दी में लिखने की व्यवस्था भी है और सोफ्टवेयर भी उपलब्ध  है | आप उस की सहायता से ये कार्य सुलभता से कर सकते हैं ||

----------


## cooks0611

Sukriya chauhan ji

----------


## coolviv

Ab kuch aage badaiye.............

----------


## Jayeshh

अपडेट चाहिए दोस्त........बेकरारी बढ़ रही है.....बहुत ही सराहनीय प्रयास है एक अछि स्टोरी पढ़ने को मिल रही है.........

----------


## aditya_gujral1

दोस्तों आप सभी का कहानी को पसंद करने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद...अपडेट बस थोड़ी देर में करता हूँ..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*रविवार, 26 दिसम्बर



कल रात हम दोनों फार्म हाउस वापिस आकार अपने अपने कमरे में चले गए थे, और सो गए ......... और कोई खास बात हम दोनों के बीच नही हुयी थी ....


सुबह 7 बजे मेरी आँख खुल गयी थी........  सर्दी बहुत जबरदस्त हो रही थी और रजाई से निकलने का मन नहीं कर रहा था ....... पर मेरी आदत  नही थी देर तक सोने की, इसलिए मैं उठा और बालकनी में आकार खड़ा हो गया ........


बाहर बहुत घाना कोहरा था.........  चारों तरफ एक सफ़ेद चादर सी बिछी हुयी थी. सामने गार्डन और स्विमिंग पूल नज़र नहीं आ रहे थे ........ सुस्ती दूर करने का एक उच्च तरीका मुझे समझ में आ रहा था. ....... मैं नीचे ground floor पर बने हुए जिम में चला गया और फिर अगले  एक घंटे तक मैं व्यायामशाला में पसीना बहता रहा.... सर्दी गायब हो चुकी थी और जिस्म गर्म हो चुक्का था .......


कुछ मिनट सुस्ताने के बाद में बाहर की तरफ चल दिया और फिर स्विमिंग पूल के पास पहुँच गया....... कृष्णा अभी स्विमिंग पूल के पास ही था ...... वो पूल को खाली कर के साफ़ कर चुका था और उसको फिर से ताज़े पानी से भर रहा था ......


ये मेरी एक बहुत बड़ी कमज़ोरी  थी..... साफ़ पानी और वो भी भरा  हुआ. मेरा मन नहाने को मचल गया........  मुझसे रहा नहीं गया .......... और मैं कापड़े उतार कर पूल में उतर गया...... क्योंकी पानी बिलकुल ताजा था, इसलिए ठन्डे जिस्म पर बहुत अच्छा महसूस हो रहा था............ अगले 10 मिनट तक मैं यूं ही पानी में डुबकियां लगाता रहा .......... और फिर पूल से एक किनारे से लग कर पानी में ही खड़ा हो गया ............


मेरी निगाह सामने की तरफ गई................  नेहा पूल की तरफ ही आ रही थी ....... उसने एक शाल लपेटा  हुआ था, जिसके नीचे ज़ाहिर  है की उसने रात की पोशाक पहनी होगी............. धीरे धीरे चलते हुए वो पूल के पास आ गई ....... उसके चहरे को देख कर ही लग रहा था की वो अभी कुछ देर पहले  ही इतना कर उठी हैं .........


'गुड मॉर्निंग ........ राजीव "उसने अपनी प्यारी सी आवाज़ में कहा ......... हमेशा की तरह मुस्कुराते हुए.....


"गुड मॉर्निंग ............. नेहा मुझे आशा है कि आपको नींद अच्छी  ही आई होगी ............" मैने कहा और फिर तैरता हुआ पूल के दूसरे किनारे की तरफ,जिधर नेहा खड़ी थी ......... चल दिया .............


"हममम .......... ....... वाकई अच्छी आई.........  देखिए न, आज मुझे उठने में कितनी देर हो गई...... उसने कहा और फिर शाल को अपने जिस्म के गिर्द और कास कर लपेट लिया.........


अगर ऐसे सर्दी से डरती रहेंगी तो और ​​ज्यादा ठण्ड लगेगी .............. आप भी पानी में आ जाईये ............. ठण्ड गायब हो जायेगी ........... "मैंने हँसते हुए कहा ......


"ना बाबा ............. मेरी हिम्मत नही है, इतनी ठण्ड में पानी में उतरने की ........." उसने कहा और फिर स्विमिंग पूल के साथ साथ चलते हुए उसका चक्कर लगाने लगी ...............


मैं भी उसके साथ साथ ही चक्कर लगाने  लगा .....पर पानी के अंदर, तैरते हुए ........ वो धीरे धीर चल रही थी और मैं भी लगभग उसी गति से तैर  रहा था ......... मैने चारों  तरफ देखा, कोई और अभी आस - पास नज़र नही आ रहा था.....  मैं उस से एक शरारत करने का मूड बना चुका था .......... में तेज़ी से तैरता हुआ आगे निकला और फिर उसके पास पहुँच कर पानी में खड़ा हो गया ............ फिर उसकी तरफ एक हाथ बढ़ा कर बोला ....


".......... चलिए आप नहीं तैरना नहीं चाहती ... मैं बाहर भी आ जाता हूं..... लाइए, मुझे अपना हाथ दीजिए ...." कह कर मैं थोड़ा सा और किनारे के पास आ गया ..........


वो रुक गई थी...... कुछ पालो के लिये मेरी तरफ देखती रही और फिर मेरे नज़दीक आकर, झुकते हुए, एक हाथ मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिया .........


मैंने उसका हाथ पकड़ा कदम उसकी तरफ आगे बढ़ा, जैसे बाहर निकलने वाला हूं ......... और फिर एक झटका देकर उसको अपनी तरफ खींच लिया ......

अरे ......... "उसके मुँहसे सिर्फ इतना ही निकल पाया........  और फिर वो सीधी पानी के अंदर आ गिरी .............. झटके की वजह से शाल उसके जिस्म से हट गया था, और पानी के पास ही बाहर गिर गया ......... वो एक बार पानी के अंदर चली गई और फिर 2 सेकंड बाद ही ऊपर की तरफ आ गई ...................... .

वो पानी के अंदर खड़ी हो गई थी ......... उसने अपने बालो को दोनों हाथों से पीछे की तरफ किया और सर के पीछे बांध लिया और फिर मेरी तरफ घूर के देखने लगी और बोली "ये क्या बचपना है राजीव"........  उसके चेहरे पर बनावटी गुस्सा दिखाई पड़ रहा था ..............


"माफ करना यार ........... कोई और तरीका नहीं था, तुम्हारी ठण्ड भागने का ........." और मैं हँसने  लगा....... वो 2 सेकंड चुप रही और फिर मेरे साथ ही हँसने लगी ................ फिर. पीछे को हुयी और पानी में तैरना शुरू कर दिया ............


अगले 5 मिनट तक हम दोनों पानी में तैरते रहे........  अलग अलग, दूर-दूर रहते हुए........... फिर मैं पूल के किनारे की दीवार से पीठ लगा कर खड़ा हो गया ........ और उसको तैरते हुए देखने लगा .......


उसने एक रात सूट पहना हुआ था ........... हलके गुलाबी रंग का..... आधी बांह की शर्ट, जो सामने खुली होती है ......... और एक प्यजमा .............. वो मेरे सामने पूल में तैर रही थी और पानी में डूबता-उतारता उसका जिस्म ...... मेरे जिस्म में रोमांच पैदा कर रहा था..................... पूल के 4 चक्कर लगाने के बाद वो एक किनारे के पास जाकर रुक  गई...., दोनों हाथों से अपने बालों में से पानी निचोड़ा और फिर मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुराने लगी ............ फिर धीरे धीरे मेरी तरफ आने लगी ..............


जैसे जैसे वो मेरी तरफ आ रही थी..........  मेरे दिल की धड़कने भी बढ़ती जा रही थी........... उसकी कमर के ऊपर का हिस्सा  अब पानी के बाहर था, उसकी शर्ट पानी में भीगने की वजह से उसके जिस्म से चिपक गई थी और साफ़ दिखाई पड़ रहा था की उसने उसके नीचे कुछ भी पहना हुआ नही था...........  उसकी शर्ट के सामने की तरफ बटन लगे हुए थे, जिसमें  से सबसे ऊपर वाला एक बटन उसने खोला हुआ था ......... मालूम नहीं की उसको पता था या नहीं, पर इस हालत में उसके सीने की गोलाईयां, उनके बीच की गहरी घटी पुरे आकार के साथ नुमाया हो रही थी ........ और उसके निपल्स, जो शायद ठन्डे पानी की वजह से और ज्यादा अकड गए थे ... साफ़ दिखाई पड़ रहे थे ....... ............. मेरी निगाहें  उस हाहाकारी नज़ारे को देख कर मनो उसके सीने पर ही चिपक कर रह गई थी ..............


जैसे जैसे वो मेरे पास पहुंची.........  शायद उसको भी पता चल गया की मैं क्या देख रहा हूं......... और अंजाने में ही सही, वो क्या गलती कर बैठी है ......... वो तुरंत पानी के अंदर, नीचे की तरफ को बैठ गई ...........


मैं मनो नींद से जगा  था.... मैने तुरंत उसके चेहरे की तरफ देखा, और फिर नज़रें हटा कर दूसरी तरफ देखने लगा .......... मेरी साँसे तेज हो गई थी और ...... ठन्डे पानी में होने के बावजूद गर्मी महसूस होने लगी थी .........


वो मेरे और नज़दीक आ गयी........... और ठीक मेरे सामने, पानी के अंदर ही खड़ी रही .... थोड़ा सा झुके हुए, जिस से उसकी गर्दन के नीचे का हिस्सा अब पानी के अंदर था ............ मैने उसकी तरफ देखा गयी और मुस्कुरा दिया.... वो भी मुझे देख कर मुस्कुराई और फिर अचानक पानी में सीधी खड़ी हो गई और मेरे बिलकुल मेरे नज़दीक आ गयी ....... 


वो दिलकश नज़ारा, जो अभी तक मैं दूर से देख रहा थे ...... अब मेरे बिलकुल नज़दीक था, सिर्फ कुछ इंच दूर ........ मेरी निगाह बार-बार उसके चेहरे पर जाती थी और फिर ना चाहते हुए भी, मैं उसके सीने की तरफ देखने लगता था ............


वो मेरे और नज़दीक आई और फिर मुस्कुराते हुए एक हाथ से मेरे गाल को सहलाया ओर बोली.... अपनी निगाहों को नियंत्रण में रखो .......... राजीव ये तुम्हे बिना वजह की उलझन में उलझा देंगी.....



कह कर वो मेरे बगल से होती हुयी, स्विमिंग पूल से बाहर निकल गई ...... और फिर धीरे धीरे चलते हुए, अतिथि घर की तरफ चल दी ......... मैं कुछ सेकंड उसको जाते हुए देखता रहा और फिर पूल से निकल कर, मैं भी गेस्ट हाउस की तरफ बढ़ गया .........
*

----------


## Krishna

> Sukriya chauhan ji


हम सहायतार्थ आप के समक्ष ही  हैं ||

----------


## Krishna

गुजराल जी बहुत अच्छी कहानी चल रही है | एक नियत चाल  से चल रही कहानी में पता नहीं कहाँ मोड आ जाये |
बस प्रतीक्षा में ..................  ||

----------


## satya_anveshi

शानदार कहानी है दोस्त। आगे भी लिखे पर थोड़ा जल्दी

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> गुजराल जी बहुत अच्छी कहानी चल रही है | एक नियत चाल  से चल रही कहानी में पता नहीं कहाँ मोड आ जाये |
> बस प्रतीक्षा में ..................  ||





> शानदार कहानी है दोस्त। आगे भी लिखे पर थोड़ा जल्दी


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए शुक्रिया भाइयों ....अपडेट कल रविवार को छुट्टी वाले दिन आराम से दूँगा...तब टक सभी अपने विचार पेश करते रहें..धन्यवाद

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी शानदार है, बधाई

----------


## shashi009

*आदित्यजी, आज रविवार के भी दोपहर के २ बज गए है........आँखे बिछाए अपडेट की बाट जोह रहे है........*

----------


## Krishna

> कहानी पसंद करने के लिए शुक्रिया भाइयों ....अपडेट कल रविवार को छुट्टी वाले दिन आराम से दूँगा...तब टक सभी अपने विचार पेश करते रहें..धन्यवाद


आपका भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद || अब कैसे हैं ???

----------


## kamalk718

mast kahani hai

----------


## baap

bhai jald update karo..........

----------


## Krishna

भाई फिर वजह क्या हुई इंतजार की ||  ... अभी कैसे है आप  ???

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*1 घंटे बाद हम दोनों खाने की मेज पर बैठे हुए नाश्ता कर रहे थे.... बिलकुल चुप-चाप ......... एक खामोशी हम दोनों के बीच पसरी हुयी थी, जिसको मैने ही तोड़ा .......


"आज क्या कार्यक्रम है आपका, नेहा जी? .......? "



"मेरा कार्यक्रम तो आप के ऊपर निर्भर करता है? ...... जैसा आ कहें, उसने मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया....


"चलिए आज आपको अपने कुछ पुराने दोस्तों से मिलवा कर लाता हूं" मैने उसकी तरफ देख कर कहा.........


"आपके पुराने दोस्त? ............... ? यहाँ, दिल्ली में, उसने बड़ी हैरानी से पूछा ....


"हाँ मेरे बचपन के है साथी..........  चलेंगी मिलने? "मैने उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए पूछा ........


"बिलकुल ........... अगर आप ले चलेंगे तो" वो फिर मुस्कुराई ..........



मैने कहा और जल्दी जल्दी नाश्ता खत्म करने लगा "ठीक है......... आप तैयार हो जाइये फिर हम निकलते हैं" ........


1 घंटे बाद हमारी गाड़ी, तेज़ी से दिल्ली की सड़कों पर दौड़ रही थी ........... मैं ड्राइव कर रहा था और नेहा मेरे बगल  वाली सीट पर बैठी हुयी थी ......... आज उसने एक ब्लैक साड़ी पहनी हुयी थी ......... हमेशा की तरह ही बेहद खूबसूरत लग रही थी ............... वो खिड़की से बाहर देख रही थी और में बार बार उसकी तरफ ........


कुछ ही देर में हमारी गाड़ी करोल बाग पहुँच गयी..........  मैं पुणे जाने से पहले आखरी बार यहाँ आया था, तब से अब तक काफी साल बीत चुके थे और इस जगह का नक्शा भी बादल चुका था .....सब कुछ मेरे लिये बिलकुल नया सा था ........ पुरानी दुकाने अब दिखाई नही पड़ रही थी और उनकी जगह बड़े बड़े शोरूम ले चुके थे ...........


एक-दो लोगो से पूछा और फिर ढूँढता हुआ वहाँ पहुँच गया जो हमारी मंज़िल थी...........  सरदार जी का ढाबा, उस ही जगह पर था....... पहले से काफी बड़ा और शानदार हो गया था ......... मैने नेहा को साथ लेकर वहाँ पहुंचा और थोड़ी दूर खड़ा होकर देखने लगा .............


शेर - ए - पंजाब रेस्तरां..... ये नाम था अब उस ढाबे का......  अंदर कुछ मेज़ पड़ी हुयी थी और कुछ बाहर, ढाबे के सामने ........... सरदार जी को ढूंढते हुए मेरी निगाह ढाबे के अंदर पहुंची.... मैने देखा की वो अंदर एक छोटे से काउंटर के पीछे बैठे हुए एक समाचार पत्र पढ़ रहे थे ......... एक मुस्कुराहट मेरे होंठों पर आ गई और साथ ही कुछ पुरानी यादें भी ..................


मैं नेहा को साथ लेकर सामने लगी हुयी एक मेज पर बैठ गया ..... एक छोटा सा लड़का हमारे पास आया और मेज को साफ़ करने लगा .......... फिर बोला "साहब क्या लेंगे. "



"दो चाय और परांठे ले आ ........" मैने उस से कहा और वो चला गया. मैने नेहा की तरफ देखा........  वो सवालिया निगाह से मेरी तरफ ही देख रही थी ..........


5 मिनट के अंदर चाय और परांठे हमारी टेबल पर आ गये........  मैने चाय का गिलास हाथ में उठा कर देखा और फिर उस लड़के से बोला "..... .... अरे ये क्या है, इतना. गन्दा गिलास ......? "



उसने गिलास को हाथ में उठा कर देखा और फिर दोनों गिलास वापिस उठा कर ले गया ...... और थोड़ी ही देर में नाय गिलास में चाय ले कर आ गया ...........


मैं उन दोनों गिलासों को भी उठा कर देखा और फिर बोला "........... यार तुम लोग कभी कोई काम साही नहीं कर सकते क्या ......... फिर से गंदे गिलास लेकर आ गये ...." इस बार मेरी आवाज़ कुछ ऊंची थी ....जो निश्चित रूप से अंदर भी पहुँच रही होगी ....... ..............


उस बेचारे ने फिर से गिलास उठा कर देखे और बोला ..... "साफ़ हैं साहब ........"



"अच्छा! ............ मुझ से बहस करता है?" मैं और तेज आवाज में बोला लगभग चीखते हुए............  नेहा चुपचाप बैठी मेरी सूरत देखे जा रही थी ...........


जो मैं चाहता था, वही हुआ ........ मेरी आवाज़ अंदर बैठे सरदार जी तक पहुँच गई .... और वो उठ कर बाहर आ गए........  फिर धीरे धीरे हमारे पास आ गए.......  मैं अभी भी उस लड़के को डांट रहा था ....... वो आकार मेरे से बोले ......


की गल हो गई बादशाहों? ......." वही पहले जैसी रौबदार आवाज़ ......


"आपने ये सारे लड़के बिलकुल बेकार रखे हुए हैं सरदार जी ........ किसी भी काम के नहीं हैं? "मैने उनकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा..........  वो 5 सेकंड मेरी तरफ देखते रहे और फिर अपने उस लड़के से सारी बात पूछी .......... फिर मेरे से बोले ....


"तुसी फ़िक्र ना करो  बाउजी ...........अब मैं दूसरे लड़के को भेज देता हूँ ........ आपको साफ़ बर्तन में खाना मिलेगा ........"



"क्या मालूम वो दूसरा लड़का भी ऐसा ही हो ........." मैं उनकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा ..........


"बाउजी ...... बहुत पुराने पुराने लड़के हैं ये सारे यहां रोजाना बहुत सारे ग्राहक आते हैं ....... उन सब को यही लोग खाना खिलाते हैं ....... आप फिकर ना करो"


"माना ये सब पुराने हैं .........इन से पुराना एक और भी था .... जिसको आप भूल गए हो" कहा और फिर सर नीचे कर के चाय पीने लगा.....सरदार जी वापिस जाने के लिए मुड गए थे,पर मेरी बात सुन कर रुक गए और बड़ी गौर से मुझे देखने लगे..........  फिर आँखें सिकोड़ कर बोले बड़े "किसकी बात कर रहे हो तुसी बाउजी .........



मैने कुछ नहीं कहा, बस सीधा खड़ा होकर उनकी तरफ देखने लगा ........ वो मेरे चेहरे को गौर से देखते रहे और फिर अचानक बोले "......... ओय्ये राजू ...... मेरे .......... पुत्तर ये! तू है? "
**मैंने हाँ में सर हिलाया और उनके पास आ गया..........  उन्होंने अपनी बाहें खोल दी, मुझे अपने आप से लिपटा लेने के लिये ..... और मैं उसने भी सीने से लगा गया ..........


नेहा भी अपनी कुर्सी से खड़ी हो गई थी ............ वो हैरानी से ये सब कुछ देख रही थी...............


सरदार जी ने मुझे अपने से सीने लगाया हुआ था और चारों तरफ जोर-जोर से चिल्ला कर आवाजें लगा रहे थे. "ओए हैप्पी .......... ओए ............. काके ओए देख मेरा पुत्तर राजू आया है .......... ओए करतार, ओए कौन आया है के लिए देख ........ "उनकी आँखें भीगचुकी थी, और साथ में मेरी भी .............


फिर वो मुझे अपने साथ अंदर ले ......... गए कुछ ही देर में अंदर और बाहर काफी सारे लोग इकठे हो गए थे ............. कुछ को मैं जानता था, और बहुत सारे ऐसे थे ... जो मेरे लिये बिलकुल नए थे ........... हैप्पी भी वहाँ आ गया था ........ पहले से कुछ मोटा हो गया था, और चश्मा लगाने लगा था ....... वो भी बहुत खुश था, मुझे देख कर ............


फिर साढ़े अगले एक घंटे तक हम लोग बातें करते रहे. मैं उन सबको अपने बारे में बताता रहा........  मेरी तरक्की के बारे में जानकर सब बहुत खुश वे, खास तौर पर सरदार जी....



................ फिर उन्होंने नेहा की तरफ देख कर ........ पूछा "... ओए ये कौन है?......... तेरी बीवी है .........?



नेहा उनका मतलब समझ कर शर्मा गयी, और मैं भी झेंपता हुआ बोला "अरे ... नहीं दार जी ......... ये नेहा है मेरे ही साथ काम करती है ...... अभी शादी ही नहीं की है मैंने ...."



" ओए ......तो कर ले ना, देख ना मेरे से भी लंबा हो गया है तू .... "



फिर हैप्पी हम लोगो को अपने साथ अपनी दुकान पर ले गया.........  उसने भी अपनी दुकान काफी बड़ी कर ली थी ....... इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स मरम्मत का कम तो उसका पहले से ही था..... उसके अलावा मोबाइल बिक्री और सेवा, सिम कार्ड का काम भी करने लगा था...उसके अलावा पासपोर्ट, राशन कार्ड, पैन कार्ड, मतदाता आईडी कार्ड्स आदि, जाने कितने ही काम वो करने लगा था .................


हैप्पी ने हम सब के कुछ समूह फोटोस भी खीँचे..... और कुछ सिर्फ मेरे और नेहा के फोटो.................


फिर हम लोग वापिस सरदार जी के रेस्तरां में आ गए..........  हम सब ने मिलकर साथ में खाना खाया  और ....... पता नही कितनी सारी बातें करते रहे ............... 3-4 घंटे कैसे यूं ही निकल गए, मालूम ही नही चला ........... फिर मैने उन सब से इज़ाज़त ली.........  इस वादे के साथ की जल्दी ही वापिस आऊंगा उन सब से मिलने क लिए ............



उन के सब से विदा लेकर हम दोनों अपनी गाड़ी में आ गए...........  सरदार जी, हैप्पी और बहुत सारे लोग हमें गाड़ी तक छोड़ने के लिये वे आये ........ उनमें से काफी लोगो की आँखें अभी भी गीली थी और उनके साथ मेरी आंखें भी नम हो गई थी ......... हम दोनों गाड़ी में बैठे और फिर मैने गाड़ी आगे बढ़ा दी............


थोड़ी डेर तक हम दोनों बिलकुल चुप छाप रहे.... फिर नेहा ने बात शुरू की ...


"राजीव इस सब के बारे में तुमने मुझे कभी कुछ नहीं बताया....वो मेरे चेहरे को बड़े गौर से देख रही थी.... मैं उसकी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुराया और बोला



"हममम ..... कभी मौका ही नही आया..... ये सब कुछ बताने का ..... चलो आज ही बता देता हूँ" फिर मैं उसको अपनी पूरी कहानी बताने  लगा..... अपने बचपन की बातें, Mr.Chaudhry से मेरी मुलाकात, और वो सब कुछ जिस की वजह से मैं आज राजू से राजीव बन चुका था ............ वो बड़े गौर से मेरी बातें सुनती रही और फिर बोली...



"काफी दिलचस्प कहानी है तुम्हारी........ राजीव और प्रेरणादायक भी ........."



मैंने उसकी तरफ देखा और मुस्कुरा  दिया...... फिर बातें करते करते हम वापिस फार्म-हाउस पहुँच गए ...........
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

शानदार शानदार शानदार शानदार

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> शानदार शानदार शानदार शानदार


शुक्रिया भाई..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*शाम हो गई थी .......और वैसे भी सर्दियों में दिन जल्दी छिप जाता है ....... हम दोनों अपने अपने कमरे में चले गए और मैं बिस्तर पर आराम करने लगा..........  आज मैं बहुत खुश था .... शायद अपनों  से हुयी मुलाकात की वजह से........  मैं फिर से वही सब बातें याद करने लगा और मन ही मन में खुश होता रहा ........... पर फिर मैने टी वी ऑन कर लिया और उसमें व्यस्त हो गया .....


कृष्णा ने आकार मेरे कमरे पर दस्तक किया तो मुझे मालूम पड़ा की रात हो गई है और खाना खाने का समय हो गया है......  मैं नीचे आया......... नेहा वहाँ पहले से ही मौजूद थी........... मैं खाने की मेज पर बैठ गया और फिर खाना खाने लगा.......  हम दोनों कल के कार्यक्रम पर चर्चा करते रहे ...... क्यों की कल यहाँ हमारा अंतिम दिन था और हमे सारे काम निपटाने थे ..........


खाना खाने के बाद मैं वापस ऊपर आने लगा........  तब नेहा ने कहा की वो थोड़ी देर पैदल घूमने के लिये गार्डन में जा रही है ........ उसके जाने के बाद मैं भी उसके पीछे पीछे ही गार्डन की तरफ चल दिया ..........


बाहर कोहरा पसर चुका था..........  गार्डन के चारों तरफ जो रोशनी लगी हुयी थी, सिर्फ उनकी हल्की हल्की रोशनी थी. बाकी पूरा अँधेरा छाया हुआ था. मैं तेज तेज चलता हुआ उसके नजदीक पहुँच गया ......... उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर सर नीचे झुका कर चलती रही ...... मै भी, उस से कुछ दूरी पर, साथ साथ चलता रहा ......... फिर मैंने बात शुरू की.....


"तुमने देखा था. सब लोग मुझे और तुम्हे क्या समझ रहे थे ..........?" मैने कहा और मुस्कुराने लगा ........ उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखा और फिर जैसे उसे कुछ समझ में आ गया हो वो धीरे से हँसने लगी और बोली ........


अच्छा ! ............  वो बात कोई बात नहीं, ऐसी गल्त फेह्मी अक्सर लोगो को हो ही जाती है......... "



"पर अगर ये गल्त फेह्मी, सच हो जाए? "मैने गंभीर लहज़े में कहा ..... उसकी तरफ देखते हुए ...........


उसने फिर से मेरी तरफ देखा और बोली "आप फिर से मज़ाक करने लगे.... राजीव"



"आपको लग रहा है की मैं मज़ाक कर रहा हूँ? "मैने कहा और फिर उसके सामने आ गया............  और आगे बढ़कर उसका एक हाथ अपने हाथ में पकड़ लिया .........


वो कुछ सेकंड मेरी आँखों में देखती रही फिर नज़रें नीचे झुका ली और बोली "मालूम नहीं मैं आपको समझ नहीं पा रही हूं......... "



"समझ नहीं पा रही हो, फिर समझना नहीं चाहती हो .......? आप एक बार मेरी आँखों में गौर से देखो, आपको सब कुछ समझ में आ जाएगा "....... कहते हुए मैं उसके और नजदीक आ गया और उसका दूसरा हाथ भी पकड़ लिया .......... इतना नजदीक की उसकी साँसे तेज हो गई, और मुझे अपनी गर्दन पर महसूस हो रही थी ..........


वो मुझसे निगाह नहीं मिला रही थी और नीचे की तरफ ही देख रही थी ........ फिर उसने सर उठा कर मेरी आँखों में देखा और बोली ...... "मैं तुम्हारे दिल की बात समझ सकती हूं राजीव ......... और तुम्हारी आँखों में दिख रहा सवाल भी ......... पर शायद मैं अभी तुम्हे इस का कोई जवाब नहीं दे पाऊँगी........  जब तक अपने मैं अतीत से बाहर नहीं आ जाती, मैं नयी जिंदगी शुरू नहीं कर सकती ...... उसने कहा और अपने हाथ मेरे हाथों से छुडा लिया.........


"कोई बात नही .......... नेहा तुम जितना चाहो, समय ले सकती हो मैं ....... तुम्हारे जवाब का इंतज़ार करूँगा ............ जितना तुम चाहो उतना ........... "कहते हुए मैं उसके सामने से हट गया........  उसने फिर से एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और धीरे धीरे अतिथि घर की तरफ चल दी, मैं भी उसके साथ साथ ही जा रहा था .......... हमेशा की तरह, थोड़ी सी दुरी बना कर चलते हुए......
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*सोमवार, 27 दिसम्बर

आज का पूरा दिन बहुत व्यस्त रहा.........  पिछले सप्ताह मैं Mr.Chaudhry के साथ रहा, इसलिए काफी काम पेंडिंग हो गए थे ........ जिसको निपटाने में ही हमको रात हो गई ......... सुबह से शाम तक मीटिंग ही होती रही और फिर देर रात हमारी उड़ान थी, देहरादून के लिये .............


मंगलवार, 28 दिसम्बर


3 बाजे हम लोग देहरादून पहुँच गए थे और फिर सीधे अपने लिये बुक होटल में चले गए..........  होटल में आकर हम लोग अपने अपने कमरे में जाकर सो गए, और फिर करीब सुबह 9.00 बजे के आस-पास मेरी आँख खुली ... ...


मैं नेहा को रिंग किया, वो भी तो उठ चुकी थी ........ हम दोनों ने अपना कार्यक्रम पर चर्चा की और फिर हम दोनों तैयार होने लगे ........ 10.30 बाजे के करीब हम दोनों एक होटल में ही नाश्ता किया और फिर अपनी मीटिंग के लिये चले गए .......


सुबह 12 बजे शुरू हुआ मीटिंग का दौर शाम को 4 बजे तक चला .......... फिर शाम को 4 बजे हम दोनों गाड़ी में बैठ कर वापस होटल की तरफ चल दिए  ...... हमारी मीटिंग बहुत अच्छी रही थी, और हम दोनों ही बहुत खुश थे.... फिर मैने नेहा से पूछा ...........


"यहाँ, मसूरी नजदीक ही पड़ता है..........  अगर तुम कहो तो हम रात वहीँ रुकते हैं?"
उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर मुस्कुराते हुए ... कहा "जैसा आप कहें ...... पर उस से पहले मेरा एक अनुरोध है आपसे"


"........... हाँ कहिये?" मैने पूछा


"मैं कुछ देर के लिये अपने घर जाना चाहती हूँ........  अगर आपकी अनुमति हो? "उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा....


"ओह हाँ! ........ मैं ही भूल गया था की यहाँ देहरादून में आपका घर है ....... चलिए मैं आपको छोड़ देता हूं" मैने कहा.....


"अरे नहीं. मैं चली जाऊंगी..... के आप परेशान न हो ......." उसने कहा, पर मैने उसको मना कर दिया और फिर ड्राइवर को नेहा के बताये पता पर चलने के लिये बोल दिया ...........


गाड़ी देहरादून की सड़कों से होती हुयी, और फिर कुछ पतली पतली गलियों से होते हुए, एक ऐसी जगह पर जाकर रुक गई ..... जहाँ से आगे गाड़ी को ले जाना संभव ही नही था .........


"बस इस से उम्र मुझे पैदल ही जाना पड़ेगा ..." नेहा ने कहा और गाड़ी से उतर गयी.........  मैने गाड़ी की खिड़की से सर बाहर निकला और उस से बोला "क्या मुझे अपने घर नहीं लेकर चलेंगी?"


उसने सर झुका लिया और फिर एक फीकी सी मुस्कुराहट के साथ मेरी तरफ देख कर बोली "क्षमा करें......... राजीव आज नहीं ........... पता नहीं पिताजी आपसे मिलकर क्या सोचेंगे .......... अगले बार जरूर लेकर चलूंगी"


"ठीक है.... देखते हैं ........ अगली बार कब आता है" मैने कहा और फिर ड्राइवर से वापस होटल चलने के लिये कह दिया ................. नेहा ने 2 घंटे बाद वापस आने के लिये कहा था ....... और इतना समय मुझे अकेले रहकर ही काटना था ..............



मैं वापस होटल आ गया और फिर थोड़ी देर आराम करने के बाद मसूरी में अपने लिये होटल के कमरे बुक कर दिए...........  अब मुझे इंतज़ार था, नेहा के वापस आने का ..............



2 घंटे बीत चुके वे ... पर नेहा का कोई फोन नहीं आया फिर ही मैने उसको फोन करने की सोचि ...... मैने उसका नंबर लगाया, पर घंटी जाती रही और फिर बंद हो गया..........  मैने लगातार 5 बार उसके नंबर try पर किया पर कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं मिली .............. समय बीत-ता जा रहा था और साथ ही साथ मेरी बेचनी भी बढ़ती जा रही थी.......
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*मैं परेशान हो गया था.... उस से संपर्क करने का बस एक ही साधन मेरे पास था, उसका मोबाइल फोन और वो भी काम नही आ रहा था ....... ....... मैं कमरे के अंदर चक्कर लगाने लगा और बार बार बालकनी पर जाकर और भी देखता रहा........  तभी मेरे फोन की घंटी बजी...... मैने भाग कर फोन उठाया.....  किसी अज्ञात नंबर से कॉल थी ......... मैने कॉल प्राप्त की और उधर से नेहा की आवाज़ सुनाई पड़ी ...............


"हैलो ...! ....... राजीव "उसकी आवाज़ बहुत और ही हल्की थी ........ जैसे किसी से छुप के  फोन कर रही हो .........


"नेहा! ......... कहाँ हो तुम? मैं कब से तुम्हारा फोन मिला कर रहा हूँ? और तुम ये किस नंबर से फोन कर रही हो .......? "मैने एक ही सांस में सारे सवाल पूछ डाले .............


"मैं तुम्हे सब बता दूंगी ........ राजीव तुम मुझे अभी आकार मिलो ..." उसकी आवाज़ बहुत ही धीरे से आ रही थी, .... और फिर उसने जल्दी जल्दी मुझे एक पता बताया ....... जो किसी शॉपिंग मॉल का था ...... और फिर फोन काट हो गया .........


मैं जल्दी से कमरे से निकल कर नीचे आया और ड्राइवर को बुलाकर नेहा के बताए पते पर चलने के लिये कहा ............ 15 मिनट बाद ही वहाँ मैं पहुँच गया था, जहां पर उसने मुझे बुलाया था ......... मेरे दिमाग में बहुत सारे सवाल घूम रहे थे, नेहा किस से डर रही है? वो मोबाइल पर कॉल प्राप्त क्यों नहीं कर रही है? और वो सीधे होटल ना आकार, मुझे यहाँ क्यों बुला रही है? ............ सब पर सवालों का जवाब सिर्फ नेहा का पास ही था .......


मैं मॉल में पहुँच गया............  ये एक 5 मंजिला मॉल था ...... इस समय यहाँ काफी भीड़ थी और नेहा मुझे कहाँ मिलेगी, ये मुझे भी मालूम नहीं था ....... एक एक कर के सारे फर्श पर चक्कर लगाने लगा ... ..... एक एक दुकान में झाँक कर देखा पर वो मुझे कहीं पर भी नही नज़र आई........... मैं अब परेशान लगा था ......... और साथ ही साथ मेरे गुस्सा भी बढ़ता जा रहा था ......... मैं फिर से उस मॉल के दूसरी मंजिल पर आ गया.....  और एक ऐसे जगह पर जाकर खड़ा हो गया जहां से मैं ऊपर और नीचे, दोनों तरफ देख सकूँ ..........


अभी मुझे यहाँ खड़े हुए 10 मिनट ही हुए थे की मेरी निगाह
ऊपर 3 मंजिल की तरफ गई ...... नेहा, एक दीवार के सहारे खड़ी हुयी थी और बड़ी घबरायी हुयी सी इधर- उधर देख रही थी ........... ज़ाहिर था की उसकी निगाहें मुझे ही ढूंढ रही थी...........


मेन तेज़ी से 3 मंजिल की तरफ झपटा........  एलेवेटर इस समय बिलकुल भरा हुआ था, इसलिए मैं सीडियों के रास्ते ही भगता हुआ ऊपर पहुँच गया ........... जिस जगह नेहा खड़ी थी,, जो सीडियों से थोड़ी दूर थी ....... ऊपर पहुँचते ही मेरी निगाह उस पर पड़ी और मैं अपनी जगह पर ही रुक गया........  वो अकेली नहीं थी.......  एक आदमी उसके बिलकुल पीछे खड़ा हुआ था, और उस से कुछ कह रहा था ......... नेहा बार बार अपना सर हिला रही थी, जैसे इंकार कर रही हो ........... हमें आदमी ने अब जोर-जोर  से कुछ कहना शुरू कर दिया था........


मैने देखा, वो एक लंबा सा आदमी था, गोरा रंग,लगभग मेरे ही बराबर........ दाढ़ी बढ़ी हुयी थी और बाल बिखरे हुए थे.... अचानक उसने नेहा की एक बाँह पकड़ ली और उसको अपनी तरफ घुमा लिया....... नेहा अपना हाथ हमें से छुड़ाने की कोशिश कर रही थी.......  फिर उसने नेहा का मुँह अपने हाथ से पकड़  लिया और अपनी तरफ घुमा कर कुछ कहने लगा .........


अब ये सब मेरे बर्दाश्त से बाहर था..........  ज़ाहिर था की वो नेहा को परेशान कर रहा था. मैं तेज़ी के साथ लगभग भागता हुआ उसके पास पहुंचा और जोर से बोला ..........


"ओए ......... क्या कर रहे हो!! छोडो उसको..........  "मेरी आंखें इस समय गुस्से से लाल हो रही थी, और जिस्म काँप रहा था ...........


उसने मेरी तरफ देखा........  फिर एक बार सर झुकाए खड़ी नेहा की तरफ, और फिर मेरी तरफ देखते हुए बोला ............ "क्यों? ................ क्या तकलीफ है आपको? "


मैं उसके पास गया और उसका हाथ पकड़ कर नेहा के हाथ से अलग कर दिया और ....... बोला " तकलीफ तो तुझे होने वाली है............  क्यों इस को परेशान कर रहा है? "



"ये हमारा आपस का मामला है ........... तुझ से किसने कहा बीच में बोलने को" कह कर वो फिर से नेहा की तरफ घूम गया और उसकी बाँह फिर से पकड़ ली ............... नेहा ने कसमसाते हुए, एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा.........  फिर उस से बोली "क्या कर रहे हो ...... मुझे दर्द हो रहा है ........ " और फिर उसकी आँखों में आँसू आ गए ........


ये सब कुछ अब सीमा से ऊपर हो चुका था......  मैने उस मन के कंधे को पकड़ कर उसको अपनी तरफ घुमाया और सीधे हाथ का एक घूँसा उसके जबड़े पर जमा दिया ......... उसके हाथ से नेहा का हाथ छूट गया और वो चींखता हुआ पीछे को गिर पड़ा .................


नेहा भाग कर मेरी तरफ आ गई और मेरे को पीछे खड़ी हो गई, मेरी एक बाँह पकड़ कर........... अब वहाँ काफी भीड़ इकठा हो गई थी .......... वो आदमी फिर से उठा और मुझे गाली देता हुआ मेरे ऊपर झपटा ........... "तेरी माँ की साले तुने मेरे ऊपर हाथ उठाया ......." कहते हुए उसने मेरे ऊपर ह्गूंसा चलाया, पर मैंने खुद को बचा लिया और फिर एक घूँसा उसके पेट में जमा दिया ........... वो अपना पेट पकड़ कर नीचे बैठ गया... मैने उस से कहा....


"तू हाथ उठाने की बात कर रहा है.........  मैं तुझे जान से मार दूँगा ......." कहते हुआ मैं फिर से उस पर झपटा ... तब तक मॉल के सुरक्षा गार्डों और पुलिस के कुछ जवान वहाँ आ चुके थे............ उनमें से 3-4 ने मुझे पकड़ लिया और 3-4 ने उसे......


वो गुस्से से मुझे घूरता हुआ बोला ... "साले ........ तू होता कौन है मादर-चोद हम मियाँ-बीवी के बीच में बोलने वाला .....? "



मैंने अचरज से एक बार उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर अपने पीछे को खड़ी नेहा की तरफ.........  नेहा ने अपना सर नीचे को झुका लिया ........... वो आदमी, जो मुझे अब मालूम पड़ा की नेहा का पति था ..... अब जोर-जोर से चीखने लगा था और लगातार मुझे और नेहा को गालियाँ दे रहा था ..........


तब तक पुलिस का एक एस.आई वहाँ आ गया और ....... फिर हम तीनो को वो पुलिस स्टेशन ले गया....
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

अगली अपडेट आप सभी मित्रों की राय सुनने के बाद..धन्यवाद..!!

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया स्टोरी है अपडेट जारी रखे..................

----------


## rajrawat

Update the story fast plz it's not an order, it's my request to you Mr. Aaditya gujral

----------


## manojkumar822

bhai kahani bahut achi h bahut acha laga padkar ese aage bado bhai plz

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> बढ़िया स्टोरी है अपडेट जारी रखे..................





> Update the story fast plz it's not an order, it's my request to you Mr. Aaditya gujral





> bhai kahani bahut achi h bahut acha laga padkar ese aage bado bhai plz


कहानी पसंद करने के लिए शुक्रिया दोस्तों...बहुत व्यस्त रहने के कारण अपडेट करने का समय ही नहीं लगता दोस्तों..पर जल्दी ही समय निकल कर अपडेट करूँगा...तब तक आप कहानी पर अपने पेश करते रहें ...धन्यवाद..!!

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ........................

----------


## Krishna

अभी स्वास्थ्य कैसा है मित्र ???

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> अभी स्वास्थ्य कैसा है मित्र ???


भाई मेरे स्वास्थ्य को कुछ नहीं हुआ..मैं एक दम तगड़ा हूँ...समय की कमी के कारण अपडेट देने में देर हो जाती है...!!

----------


## Krishna

> भाई मेरे स्वास्थ्य को कुछ नहीं हुआ..मैं एक दम तगड़ा हूँ...समय की कमी के कारण अपडेट देने में देर हो जाती है...!!


जानकर प्रसन्नता हुई गुजराल जी |

----------


## kamalk718

KAHANI KI MAA MAT CHODO KAHANI PURI KARO

----------


## abhisheikjohri

आदित्य भाई किसी भी अच्छी चीज़ के लिए हमेशा ही मारामारी  रहती है| जल्द अपडेट कर दो

----------


## sunoanuj

_आदित्य भाई उम्मीद करतें है ! की आप के पास समय की जो कमी है भगवान् उसे जल्दी पूरी करे !_

----------


## AMITRAJ

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है । अपडेत करते रहे ।

----------


## play boy 4

Pls sir update fast

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी रोकने से तारतम्य बिगड़ जाता हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे मे इंतजार करना कुस्किल होता है

----------


## ashwanimale

पाठको की रूचि मे कमी आ जाती हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

फिर आपकी कहानी तो एक बठक मे पड़ने का मन होता है

----------


## ashwanimale

इस रोमांटिक कहानी का जवाब नहीं

----------


## ashwanimale

आदित्य जी थोडा सा जलती अपडेट करेंगे तो कृपा होती

----------


## ashwanimale

कहानी सुरुआत से ही शानदार चल पर है

----------


## raj#dilse

yaar busy ho toh khatam karo... kam se kam umeed toh nahin hogo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMITRAJ

बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है । अपडेत देते रहो यार ।

----------


## aryansaini88

अरे यार इंतज़ार करने की भी हद होती है...........कहानी नहीं लिखनी तो बता दो.....और बंद करो इस सूत्र को...........इंतज़ार करते करते इतने दिन हो गए

----------


## dhanrajk75

> अरे यार इंतज़ार करने की भी हद होती है...........कहानी नहीं लिखनी तो बता दो.....और बंद करो इस सूत्र को...........इंतज़ार करते करते इतने दिन हो गए


सही कहा मित्र ......................

----------


## aditya_gujral1

आप सभी से कहानी को धीमी गति से अपडेट करने के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा..अपडेट बस कुछ ही देर में..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> अरे यार इंतज़ार करने की भी हद होती है...........कहानी नहीं लिखनी तो बता दो.....और बंद करो इस सूत्र को...........इंतज़ार करते करते इतने दिन हो गए


तू मत कर यार इन्तेज़ार तुझे किसने कहा है इंतज़ार करने को..

----------


## adityaa

> तू मत कर यार इन्तेज़ार तुझे किसने कहा है इंतज़ार करने को..


आदित्य भाई इतेजार की हद होती हैं कहीं आपके पोल में जिसने पढ़ राखी हैं वोह पूरी स्टोरी दाल ना दे

----------


## rajurr

Are bhai chlu to karo...

----------


## MANESH

bhai jaldi post kijiye kahi hum bevfa na ho jaye.......................................http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/imag...es/tiranga.gif

----------


## aryansaini88

> तू मत कर यार इन्तेज़ार तुझे किसने कहा है इंतज़ार करने को..


चलो नहीं करते इंतज़ार..........

----------


## adityaa

पाठकों के लिए मैं कुछ आगे का दाल देता हूँ

----------


## adityaa

आदित्य जी माफ करना पर यह मैं बस आपकी इस कहानी में उत्सुकता बनी रहें इस लिए कर रहां हूँ

----------


## adityaa

फिर हम सब बाहर आ गए ... उसने हम तीनों के नाम , अड्रेस और बयान नोट किये  ..... मैंने उसको अपना पूरा परिचय दिया और साथ हि साथ में अपना व्हिजितिंग  कार्ड ....उसको देखकर उसकी आँखों में एक अजीब सी चमक आई और वोह फिर अंदर  चला गया ....एक मिनट के बाद हि वापस बाहर आया और मुझसे बोला "आपको साहाब  अंदर बुला रहें हैं" मैं उठा और एक बार फिरसे अंदर चला गया 


ASP   ने  इस  बार मेरा जोरदार स्वागत किया ” आइये चौधरी साहब …………प्लीज बैठिये  …….” उसकी आवाज में नरमी थी  ……


  मैं उसके सामने बैठा गया और वो बोला  “ आपने बताया नहीं था की आप कौन हैं ?” 



 “ क्यों ? मैंने आपको मेरा परिचय नहीं दिया था  …?” मैंने उन दोनोंकी तरफ देखते हुए कहा  …………..


 “ मेरा मतलब हैं , पूरा परिचय  ……आपने यह तो नहीं बाताया था की आप  लक्ष्मी बैंक के व्हाइस चेअरमन हैं  “  वो मुस्कुराते हुए बोला  ……..


 “ क्यों नेगी साब  ……..इससे कोई फरक पडेगा क्या ? “मैंने उसके चहरे को घूरते हुए कहा  ……


 “ जी हाँ  ……….फरक तो पड़ता हैं   …अब आपके जैसे बड़े इज्जतदार आदमी कोई गैरकानूनी काम कर हि नहीं सकते  …….इसका मतलब गलती उस दूसरे आदमी की हि हैं  ….. जो कुछ भी अभी  हुआ,उसके  लिए मुझे खेद हैं ” फिर वो अपने  SI की तरफ देखकर बोला  …… “ संजय, इन  दोनोंको जाने दो …..और उस दूसरे आदमी को सुबह तक अंदर हि रखना  …


 SI बाहर निकल गया और मैं उठ गया  ……फिर मैंने अपने वाल्लेट में से  1000 के  10 नोट निकाल कर उसकी तरफ बढ़ा  दिए  …..और बोला  “ यह रख लीजिए नेगी साब  ……..” 



 “ अरे  !! नहीं नहीं ... चौधरी  साब , मैं यह आपसे कैसे ले सकता हूँ   …….. “ वो डाट निकाल कर हंसते हुए  बोला  ……….” मैं आपको इस के लिए नहीं छोड़ रहां हूँ  …” 



 “ मुझे मालूम हैं नेगी साब   ………यह तो किसि और काम के हैं  …….वोह जो साहब बाहर बैठे हुए हैं  ……उनकी  ऐसी खातिरदारी कीजिये की वो आइन्दा नेहा के आसपास भी ना भटक पाए  ………”  मैंने हंसते हुए बोला और उन साहब ने वो नोट मेरे हाथ से लिए और अपने जेब  में दाल दिए  ……...


  मैं उससे हाँथ मिलाकर बाहर आया और नेहा को साथ लेकर , पोलिस स्टेशन से निकल कर अपनी गाडी में आकार बैठ गया ०…………


 रात के १२ बज चुके थे …….हमारी गाडी अब मसूरी की तरफ जा रही थी  …………..

----------


## rajrawat

Sir plz update fast

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> आदित्य भाई इतेजार की हद होती हैं कहीं आपके पोल में जिसने पढ़ राखी हैं वोह पूरी स्टोरी दाल ना दे


अरे यार डालने दो जिसने जो डालना है...मेरा क्या ले जायेगा अगर वो पूरी कहानी डाल भी देगा..मुझे कोई फरक नहीं..जहाँ तक देरी की बात है उसके लिए सॉरी...कुछ काम के कारण समय काम होता है..कुछ हमारे मुख्य मंत्री बदल साहब की बिजली पर मेहरबानी के कारण देरी हो गयी..!!

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> फिर हम सब बाहर आ गए ... उसने हम तीनों के नाम , अड्रेस और बयान नोट किये  ..... मैंने उसको अपना पूरा परिचय दिया और साथ हि साथ में अपना व्हिजितिंग  कार्ड ....उसको देखकर उसकी आँखों में एक अजीब सी चमक आई और वोह फिर अंदर  चला गया ....एक मिनट के बाद हि वापस बाहर आया और मुझसे बोला "आपको साहाब  अंदर बुला रहें हैं" मैं उठा और एक बार फिरसे अंदर चला गया 
> 
> 
> ASP   ने  इस  बार मेरा जोरदार स्वागत किया ” आइये चौधरी साहब …………प्लीज बैठिये  …….” उसकी आवाज में नरमी थी  ……
> 
> 
>   मैं उसके सामने बैठा गया और वो बोला  “ आपने बताया नहीं था की आप कौन हैं ?” 
> 
> 
> ...


तू ही लिख ले भाई पूरी कहानी..अगर तेरे पास हिंदी में है...मेरा दिमाग खराब है जो मैं बेहन्चोद इतनी मेहनत से रोमन को हिंदी में लिखता हूँ फिर यहाँ पोस्ट करता हूँ...तेरे को इतनी खुजली है अगर रिपु की तू ही लिखले...

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> आदित्य जी माफ करना पर यह मैं बस आपकी इस कहानी में उत्सुकता बनी रहें इस लिए कर रहां हूँ


अगर अपडेट करनी ही थी काम से कम सही अपडेट तो करते बीच में से एक अपडेट तुम खुद ही खा गए....

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*हमें यहाँ और अभी कब तक बैठना पड़ेगा? "मैं अपने सामने बैठे एस.आई से बोला .........


हमें यहाँ, पुलिस स्टेशन में आये हुए 1 घंटा हो चुका था ...... जैसा की आम - तौर पर पुलिस थाने के मैं होता है ..... हमें यहाँ लाकर बैठा दिया गया था और इंतज़ार करने को कहा गया........ 1 घंटा बीत चुका था और सब्र का प्याला अब भरने लगा था ...........


एस.आई ने मेरी तरफ घूर कर देखा और बोला .... "आप लोग यहाँ दावत खाने के लिये नहीं आये हो ........ कहा ना, अभी साहब बुलाएँगे आप लोगो को"



तभी एक सिपाही उसके पास आया और धीरे से कुछ बोला.......  एसआई अपनी सीट से उठा और हमें भी साथ चलने का इशारा किया ....... हम दोनों और थोड़ी दूर बैठा हुआ नेहा का पति ....... उसके पीछे पीछे चल दिए और अंदर वाले कमरे में आ गए ..........


अंदर वाला कमरा उनके "साहब" का था ............ वो एक 32-33 साल का आदमी था, औसत ऊंचाई का और गोरा ........ सामने मेज पर नाम प्लेट लगी हुयी थी ...... विक्रम सिंह नेगी ......... उसके सितारों बता रहे वे की वो ए.एस.पी रैंक का अधिकारी है .......... हम चारों उसके सामने वहीं बैठ गए .........


उसने एक एक करके हम सबको देखा और फिर नेहा की तरफ देखते हुए बोला .........


"आपका नाम?"


"जी ... नेहा वर्मा"



"कहाँ रहती हैं आप?" उसने आगे पूछा ...


"जी .... राज नगर में... उसने जवाब दिया .......


उसने मेरी तरफ इशारा करके पूछा "साहब को जानती हैं" ...


"जी .......... हाँ राजीव चौधरी ........ मेरे सहयोगी हैं ......."


"और ये साहब? इनको जानती हैं आप? उसने नेहा के पति की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा ........


"जी हाँ ये मेरे पति हैं ......... ........ नीरज वर्मा" कुछ हीच-किचाते  हुए उसने जवाब दिया............


"इन्होने बताया है की ये यहीं देहरादून में रहते हैं ......... इसका मतलब आप इनके साथ नहीं रहती..... ? क्यों ...?"उसने आगे पूछा ........


"जी हम लोग साथ साथ नहीं रहते हैं." नेहा ने धीरे से जवाब दिया .......


वजह "? उसने मुस्कुराते हुए अगला सवाल किया ......


नेहा चुप हो गई ...... और मेरी तरफ देखने लगी........  मैं तुरंत उस अधिकारी से बोला "देखिए ये इनका व्यक्तिगत मुद्दा है ..... इसको पूछने  का क्या मतलब है ..."


उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ घूर कर देखा और फिर नेहा से अगला सवाल किया "..... कल आप को ये कहाँ मिले थे? "



"जी ... मेरे पिताजी के घर के पास" नेहा ने जवाब दिया .......


"आपके पिताजी के घर का पता? उसने आगे पूछा ....... नेहा ने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर चुप हो गई ..........


"ये कोई व्यक्तिगत सवाल नहीं है मैडम? पता बताईये उसने कहा .......


नेहा कुछ सेकंड सोचती रही और फिर एक पता उसको बताया ....... जिसको हमारे साथ बैठे एस.आई ने नोट कर लिया ..........


"अब आप लोग कहाँ ठहरे हुए हैं? उसने नेहा की तरफ देखते हुए पूछा .......


जवाब मैने दिया.....  उसको देहरादून और मसूरी .... दोनों के होटल के नाम बता दिए .........


सुन कर वो मुस्कुराया .......... और फिर बोला "अच्छा अपने पति और पिताजी का घर छोड़ कर, अपने सहयोगी के साथ ठहरी हैं ............ क्या बात है?" आखरी लाइन बोलते समय उसके चेहरे पर एक तिरछी मुस्कान आ गयी थी ............ मैं तुरंत उस से बोला



"इस बात से आपको कोई मतलब नही होना चाहिए ......."



"मैंने तुमसे कहा क्या बीच में बोलने को? "......... वो मेरी तरफ देख कर गुस्से में बोला .........


"लेकिन आपके सवालों के व्यक्तिगत होते जा रहे हैं ....." मैं भी थोड़ा गुस्से में बोला ........... "आप ऐसे बर्ताव कर रहे हैं, जैसे हम लोग कोई मुजरिम हो"


".......... अच्छा अब तू मुझे सिखाएगा की मुझे कैसे बात करनी है ............" कहता हुआ वो अपनी कुर्सी से खड़ा हो गया ........ "इन दोनों मिया बीवी के बीच में तू दखल-अंदाजी कर रहा है............  इसके पति को बाजार में तुने मारा ......... पचासों लोगो के बीच तू इसको जान से मारने की धमकी दे रहा था ......... और मुझसे कह रहा है की मैं तेरे साथ सही से पेश आऊँ "



"बिलकुल सही कह रहा हूं मैं .... आप काम की बात न पूछ कर, फजूल की बात में समय खराब कर रहे हैं ..............." मैं भी अपनी जगह से उठ कर खड़ा हो गया और उसको घूर कर देखता हुआ बोला " मैंने आपके एस.आई को बताया था की इन दोनों के बीच विवाद चल रहा है.........  तलाक के कागजात फाइल किए हुए हैं, ये साहब सरे बाजार नेहा को परेशान कर रहे थे .......... मैने इनको पहले समझाया, और मान - ने पर इनको मारा............. इतनी बात पर आप मेरे को अपराधी मान रहे हैं .......... और ये आदमी अपनी बीवी को सारे बाजार परेशान कर रहा था, क्या ये अपराध की श्रेणी में नही आता .................? "



वो मुझे घूरता रहा........  और फिर अपनी सीट पर बैठ गया ........ और अपने एस.आई से बोला "इन लोगो को बाहर ले जाकर, इनके बयान लिख लो"


फिर हम सब बाहर आ गए.........  उसने हम तीनों के बयान किए और हमारा नाम और पता लिखा... ​​मैने उसको अपना पूरा परिचय दिया और अपना विजिटिंग कार्ड दिया...........  उसको देख कर एक बार उसकी आँखों में अजीब सी चमक आई ....... और वो फिर से अंदर चला गया. एक मिनट बाद ही वापिस आया और मुझ से बोला. "आप को साहब अंदर बुला रहे हैं ..." मैं उठा और फिर एक बार अंदर कार्यालय में आ गया .......


" एएसपी ने इस बार मेरा ज़ोरदार स्वागत किया....... आइये चौधरी ............ साब बैठिये,..... उसकी आवाज़ में अब नरमी थी ......


मैं उसके सामने बैठ गया और वो फिर बोला "आपने बताया नही था की आप कौन हैं?"



"क्यों? मैने आपको अपना परिचय नहीं दिया था? "मैंने उन दोनों की तरफ देखते हुए कहा.............


"मेरा मतलब है पूरा परिचय ...... आपने ये नहीं बताया था की आप लक्ष्मी बैंकों के उपाध्यक्ष हैं" वो मुस्कुराते हुए बोला ........


"क्यों नेगी साहब........  इस से कोई फर्क पड़ता है क्या? "मैने उसके चेहरे को घूरते हुए कहा ......


"जी हाँ.......... फर्क तो पड़ता ही है ... अब आप जैसा बड़ा और इज्ज़तदार आदमी कोई गैर - कानूनी काम नहीं कर सकता .......... इसका मतलब गलती उस दूसरे आदमी की ही है ..... जो कुछ भी अभी हुआ, उसके लिये मुझे खेद है "फिर वो अपने एस.आई की तरफ देख कर बोला ..." संजय इन दोनों को जाने दो..... और उस दूसरे आदमी को सुबह तक अंदर ही रखो ...


एस.आई बाहर निकल गया और मैं भी उठ गया ...... फिर मैने अपना बटुआ निकला और उसमें से 1000 के 10 नोट निकाल कर उसकी तरफ बढ़ा दिए  ..... और बोला "ये रख लीजिये नेगी साहब ........"



"अरे!! नही, ..... नही चौधरी साब, मैं ये आपसे कैसे ले सकता हूं ........ "वो दांत निकाल कर हँसते हुआ बोला .........." मैं आपको इस के लिये नहीं छोड़ राह ..."



"मुझे मालूम है नेगी साब..........ये किसी और काम के लिये हैं ,..वो जो साहब बाहर बैठे हुए हैं....... उनकी ऐसी खातिर कीजियेगा, की वो कभी आइन्दा नेहा के आस - पास भी नज़र ना आयें ... ...... "मैं मुस्कुराते हुए बोला और उसने भी हँसते हुए वो नोट मेरे हाथ से ले कर जेब में रख लिये .........


मैं उस से हाथ मिलाकर बाहर आया और नेहा को साथ लेकर पुलिस स्टेशन से निकल कर अपनी गाड़ी में आकार बैठ गया ............


रात के 12 बज चुके वे हमारी गाड़ी अब मसूरी की तरफ जा रही थी …..
*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

दोस्तों मैं अपनी तरफ से सही अपडेट करदी है.....और अगर किसी को इतनी ही खुजली है किसी का सूत्र बिगड़ने की तो मुझे बता दे...मैं खुद ही सूत्र छोड़ दूँगा..फिर चाहे जो मर्ज़ी बंद इस सूत्र की कहानी खत्म करे या न करे...आप सभी के जवाब सुनने के बाद ही अगली अपडेट पे मेहनत करूँगा...क्यूंकि और लोगों की तरह मेरे पास यह कहानी हिंदी में नहीं है रोमन में है...इसी रोमन से हिंदी translate करके लिखने में बहुत समय लगता है..अगर किसी के पास पहले से ही है वोह खुद ही सूत्र आगे बड़ा ले ..मैं सूत्र से स्वयं ही पीछे हट जायूँगा.....धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

आदित्य जी आप धीरे धीरे कहानी अपडेट करते जाइए। किसी को कोई आपत्ति है तो बताए।
यदि कोई अन्य कहानी अपडेट करना चाहता है तो सूत्र निर्माता से संपर्क करे।

----------


## play boy 4

आदित्य जी आप धीरे धीरे कहानी अपडेट करते जाइए। किसी को कोई आपत्ति है तो बताए।यदि कोई अन्य कहानी अपडेट करना चाहता है तो सूत्र निर्माता से संपर्क करे।

----------


## rajrawat

Hey come on aaditya aisa na kahohame koi fark nahi padta koi kuch b kahe, bas aap kahani apne anusar update karte raho

----------


## aditya_gujral1

अपडेट बस कुछ ही देर में दोस्तों

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_हम लोग अभी मसूरी से करीब 5 किलोमीटर पहले ही की अचानक हमारी गाड़ी रुक गई ......... मैंने खिड़की को नीचे करके देखा की बाहर हल्की-हल्की बारिश शुरू हो चुकी है.......... ड्राइवर गाड़ी से बाहर निकला और कुछ ही देर में वापिस आकार बताया की आगे रास्ते में कोई चट्टान गिर गई .......रास्ता बंद है और खुलने ही वाला है .......... वो फिर गाड़ी से बाहर निकल गया और हम दोनों अकेले रह गए..........


मैंने नेहा की तरफ देखा.............  वो खामोश बैठी बाहर देख रही थी ......... बाहर देखने की लिये कुछ भी नही था, सिवाए बारिश की बूंदों और आती जाती गाड़ियों के ......... साफ़ ज़ाहिर था की उसकी निगाहें, और दिमाग साथ साथ नहीं हैं ..........


मैं थोडा सा उसके पास सरका और बोला आप "मुझे बताना चाहेंगी की वो सब क्या हुआ था....? "



उसने मेरी तरफ देखा ........... उसकी आँखें इस समय लाल हो रही थी ...... जैसे काफी देर से रो रही हो .............. कुछ सेकंड्स मेरे चेहरे को देखने के बाद, उसने सर नीचे झुका लिया और फिर पुछा " क्या जान - ना चाहते हैं आप? "



"वाही जो मॉल में हुआ था........  आपके पति वहाँ कैसे पहुँच गए? "


कुछ सेकंड्स चुप रहने के बाद उसने बोलना शुरू किया "मैं जब पिताजी के घर से बाहर निकली, तभी मैने उनको थोड़ी दुरी पर देखा था ........ वो तब मेरी तरफ नहीं देख रहे थे, पर मुझे ऐसा लगा की वो मेरा पीछा कर रहे हैं ......... फिर जब मैं थोडा आगे बढ़ी मेरे पीछे पीछे ही आने लगे वो और मेरे पीछे ही वो मॉल तक पहुँच गए...... "



"पर तुम मेरा फोन क्यों नही उठा रही थी ............ मुझे कम से कम बताया तो होता की कोई तुम्हारा पीछा कर रहा है बताया? "मैं नाराजगी दिखता हुआ बोला........


"मैं बहुत डर गई थी राजीव.........  समझ नहीं पा रही थी की क्या करूँ? "उसने कहा.......


"और वो तुमसे क्या चाहता था? मॉल में वो तुमसे कुछ कह रहा था? "मैने फिर पुछा .........


"वो सब बातें बहुत पहले से चली आ रही हैं ........... पहली बात तो वो ये चाहते हैं की मैने जो मामले की फाइल किए हुआ है, वो मैं वापिस ले लूँ, यानी उनको तलाक ना दून ............ हर बार, जब भी यहां मैं आती हूं.......  वो यही सब बातें करने आ जाते हैं ......... इस ही लिए इस बार मैं चुप कर अपने पिताजी के घर गयी थी.......  पर मालूम नहीं उनको कैसे पता चल गया....... मेरे पीछे पीछे आ गए और वाही सारी बातें दोहराने लगे ... .......... वैसे इसके अलावा भी कुछ और भी मांगे हैं उनकी........ "उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा ...........

"और क्या हैं? "मैने पुछा


वो कुछ देर खामोश बैठी नीचे की तरफ देखती रही ............. फिर मुझे देखते हुए बोली "पहली पैसों की मांग है .......... वो कहते हैं की अगर मुझे उनसे तलाक चाहिए तो, मैं उनको 20 लाख रुपये दूँ.... अगर मैने उनको पैसे दे दिए तो वो भी तलाक के कागजात पर हस्ताक्षर कर देंगे .....नहीं तो केस लड़ना पड़ेगा मुझे .............. और इसके अलावा वो ये भी चाहते है... की मैं एक  बार उनके साथ.... "आगे की बात उसने अधूरी छोड़ दी पर ....... मैं समझ चुका था ..........


कुछ देर चुप रहने के बाद मैने उसके हाथ पर अपना हाथ रख दिया और तुम बिलकुल भी चिन्ता चटाई करो ................ नेहा अब मैं इस आदमी से अपने आप निपट लूँगा .......... उसको जो भी कुछ चाहिए, "मैं उसको दूँगा ........ आज के बाद तुम उस के तनाव को अपने दिमाग से बिलकुल बाहर निकल दो...............



उसने मेरी तरफ देखा ...... और फिर बोली "नहीं ........... राजीव मैने तय कर लिया है की मैं 20 लाख का इंतेज़ाम कर के उनको दे दूँगी ........ मैं भी अब इस सब से तंग आ चुकी हूं ......... "कहकर वो चुप हो गई ........... उसके होंठ खामोश थे पर आँखें बता रही थी की वो अभी तक डरी हुयी है....... उसने अपना हाथ मेरे हाथ के नीचे से निकला और फिर बाहर की तरफ देखने लगी ...



मैं जानता था की इस समय इस बारे में और बात करके उसका मूड और ज्यादा खराब हो जाएगा ....... अब मुझे उसका मूड सही करने की कोई तरकीब सोचनी थी ...........


मैं फिर उसको बहलाने के इरादे से बोला " आपको मालूमm है, हाँ रास्ता क्यों बंद हो गया है? "



उसने मेरी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखा .......


"क्यों की आपके चेहरे की मुस्कुराहट गायब हो चुकी है .......... मेरा यकीन मानिये, अगर आप एक बार हंस दे.... ये रास्ता अपने आप खुल जाएगा ........" मैने उसको समझते हुए बोला .........


उसने फिर मेरी तरफ देखा .......... और फिर खिड़की से बाहर देखने लगी ......


"आपको मेरी बात पर यकीन नही आ रहा हैं ना? ............ आप सिर्फ एक बार मुस्कुरा के देखिये.......... नेहा सिर्फ एक बार "नेहा प्लीज़ मेरे लिए एक बार मैं फिर से बचों की जिद सी करता हुआ बोला........


उसने फिर से मेरी तरफ देखा और इस बार मुस्कुरा दी........ फीकी सी मुस्कुराहट .....


"ऐसे नही! ज़बरदस्ती वाली बात हो गई............ ज़रा अच्छी तरह से मुस्कुराईए ............ सारे दांत दिखने चाहिए ......" मैने फिर से कोशिश की ........


इस बार जो थोडा सा खुल कर मुस्कुरा दी... शायद मेरी बात को सुनकर ......


और तभी जैसे चमत्कार हो गया .......... ड्राईवर ने गाड़ी का दरवाज़ा खोला और ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठh कर गाड़ी शुरू कर दी ....... और गाड़ी को आगे बढाता हुआ बोला..... "रास्ता खुल गया है सर ........ अब थोड़ी ही देर में हम लोग होटल पहुँच जायेंगे "......



उसकी बात सुन कर मुझे हांसी आ गई ............ नेहा भी मेरी सूरत देखती रही और फिर उसके मुँह से भी हांसी निकल गयी .......... हम दोनों बहुत देर तक एक दूसरे की सूरत देख कर हँसते रहे......



सुबह 3 बजे के करीब हम लोग अपने होटल पहुँच गए...........  हम दोनों के लिये यहाँ एक suite बुक था ............ इस सूट में 2 बेडरूम थे और एक लॉबी........... दोनों बेडरूम के दरवाजे लॉबी में खुलते थे ..... एक common बालकनी थी, दोनों कमरे के पीछे की ओर में एक एक दरवाज़ा था ...जो इस बालकनी में खुलता था....

हमारा सूट तीसरी मंजिल पर था............  बालकनी में खड़े होकर देखने पर, मसूरी की माल रोड और नीचे की तरफ गहरी घाटियाँ दिखाई पड़ रही थी ..........



होटल पहुँच कर, हम दोनों अपने अपने कमरे में आ गए.........  मैने कपड़े बदलें और बिस्तर में घुस गया ............ आज दिन भर होने वाली सारी घटनाएं मेरी आँखों के सामने दौड़ रही थी.........  कल तक नेहा और मैं धीरे धेरे करीब आ रहे थे ....... पर आज की इस घटना के बाद, वो साफ़ तौर पर डरी हुयी और निराश दिखाई पड़ रही थी ............ मैने तय कर लिया था की मैं उस को इस निराशा के अंधेरे से बाहर ले कर आऊँगा .......... और वापिस राज नगर लौटने के बाद, उसके तलाक के मामले को भी सही तरीके से देख लूँगा .......... सोचते-सोचते कब मुझे नींद आ गई, मुझे खुद भी नहीं मालूम पड़ा..........
_

----------


## kunalsaini

_कहानी बहोत अच्छी है इसे आगे जल्द ही बढाये_  :gossip:

----------


## play boy 4

Nice story 22 ji

----------


## sunoanuj

_आदित्य भाई ! अब कैसे तबियत है आपकी है !  भगवान आपको जल्दी ठीक करें !_

----------


## Masoom shahzada

Esme koi shak nahee hai kee story saandaar hai

----------


## gajanrana69

Wow....aditya ji....harkuch hi story hai yaar...plzz update fast.....plzzz

----------


## Lookmaan

> *BILKUL THEEK BAAT BOLEE AAPNE :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> *


.
विद्या जी आप देवनागरी मे लिखा करेँ
रोमन फोन्ट दिमाग को अस्थिर कर देते हैँ

----------


## rajurr

Aditya ji plz kahani jaldi update kariye.................

----------


## Deepak78

PLease update

----------


## viprast

अरे आदित्य भाई,

कहाँ छुप गये हो? सब कुशल-मंगल ते है न। यहाँ कितने ही लोगो की साँसे अटकी हुई है, जरा ध्यान दो और जल्द कहानी को अपडेट करो, सचमुच बड़ी पीड़ा हो रही है।

----------


## AMITRAJ

कृप्या अपडेत दे ।

----------


## aktyagis

please update....

----------


## raj#dilse

yaar.... ab toh haad ho chuki hai... chapter close declare kyon nayin kar dete????????????

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## aks22india

Mera niyamako se anurodh h ki esi aadhi kahani chodene walo ki membership band kar deni chahiye.

----------


## RAJ.D.BEST

aisi achchi kahani aadhi nahi chodni chahiye....koi to ise pura karo

----------


## ankit789

*koi to ise pura karo*central 141   central 141

----------


## avce52

yaar kahani uplod puri karte jao, varna mat karo

----------


## gajanrana69

iss kahani ka beda gark kar diya hai yaar...itni mast kahani thi...mai roj hi iss kahani ki update ka intzar karta hu....par koi ise pura nahi karta ...plzzz yaar koi to update do

----------


## bevadaa

बहुत ही उम्दा किस्म की लेखनी है मित्र बस अपडेट्स में निरंतरता रखें।

----------


## joker007

भाइयों इस कहानी को भी जल्दी ही लाता हूँ आप सब के लिए ।लगता है ये सूत्र वाले भैया भी व्यस्त हैं  । अब ये काम भी मैं ही करता हूँ ।

----------


## groopji

जब तक सुत्रधारक आदित्य भाई जी नहीं आते ..... तब तक सूत्र संचालन joker007 जी करेंगे

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्तों मैं अपनी तरफ से सही अपडेट करदी है.....और अगर किसी को इतनी ही खुजली है किसी का सूत्र बिगड़ने की तो मुझे बता दे...मैं खुद ही सूत्र छोड़ दूँगा..फिर चाहे जो मर्ज़ी बंद इस सूत्र की कहानी खत्म करे या न करे...आप सभी के जवाब सुनने के बाद ही अगली अपडेट पे मेहनत करूँगा...क्यूंकि और लोगों की तरह मेरे पास यह कहानी हिंदी में नहीं है रोमन में है...इसी रोमन से हिंदी translate करके लिखने में बहुत समय लगता है..अगर किसी के पास पहले से ही है वोह खुद ही सूत्र आगे बड़ा ले ..मैं सूत्र से स्वयं ही पीछे हट जायूँगा.....धन्यवाद


आदित्यजी, आपसे तहे दिल से गुजारिश करता हू की कृपया इस नायाब सूत्र को आगे बढाए और सदस्यों और दोस्तों का मनोरंजन करे. फोरम के सभी सदस्यों की भी यही इच्छा है, किसी की गलत बात को दर किनार करते हुए सूत्र में जान डालिए.

----------


## joker007

सुबह मैं काफ़ी देर से सो कर उठा …… कुच्छ तो कल रात की थकान का असर था और कुच्छ मौसम का तकाड़ा………मैं बहुत देर तक बिस्तर में ही घुसा रहा और फिर आख़िर में बिस्तर छ्चोड़ कर बाहर निकल गया ……….मैने बाल्कनी वाला दरवाज़ा खोला और बाहर आ गया ……………बाहर आते ही ठंडी हवा का एक तेज़ झोंका मुझे अनादर तक सिहरा गया …………ठंड की एक लेहायर पुर शरीर में दौड़ गयी ……




फिर मेरा ध्यान बाल्कनी के दूसरे साइड में खड़ी हुई नेहा के ऊपर गया…….वो बाल्कनी की दीवार पर दोनो हाथो को टिकाए हुए खड़ी थी और सामने , नीचे कहीं देख रही थी ……….उसकी पीठ मेरी तरफ थी , इसलिए उसको मालूम नही था की मैं उसके पीच्चे खड़ा हूँ …………उसने एक शॉल लपेटा हुआ था और नीचे शायद नाइट सूट पहना हुआ था ………




मैं धीरे धीरे चलता हुआ उसके पास पहुँचा और बोला “ गुड मॉर्निंग नेहा “




उसने पीछे को मूड कर देखा ……मुझे देख कर एक मुस्कुराहट उसके चेहरे पर आ गयी और उसने जवाब दिया “ मॉर्निंग राजीव ………….कैसे हैं आप ? “ 






“ ई म फाइन ………., और यह सवाल तो मुझे आपसे पूच्छना चाहिए , कैसी हैं आप ? “ 






“ फीलिंग मच बेटर ……….आंड थॅंक्स तो योउ राजीव “ 






“ किस बात के लिए थॅंक्स ? “ 






“ आप जानते हैं किस बात के लिए थॅंक्स बोल रही हूँ मैं आपको …………….आप मेरे साथ ना होते तो मालूम नही क्या हो जाता ……..” उसने मेरी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा………….अगले कुच्छ सेकेंड्स हम दोनो यूँ ही खड़े एक दूसरे को देखते रहे और फिर उसने अपनी नज़रें झुका ली …………




“ आज का क्या प्रोग्राम है ? “ फिर थोड़ी देर के बाद उसने पूछा………अब वो फिर से बाल्कनी की दीवार से लग कर खड़ी हुई थी और बाहर देख रही थी ……….




“ आज कोई अफीशियल काम तो नही है ……….सिर्फ़ एंजाय करने का दिन है ……..आप जहाँ जहाँ कहेंगी , मैं आपके साथ चलने के लिए तय्यार हूँ “ मैने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ……..और जवाब में वो हंसते हुए बोली “ ठीक है फिर ……….आज मैं आपको पूरा मुस्सूरीए घुमऊँगी ………” 






फिर हम दोनो अपने अपने कमरे में आ गये ……..और डेली रुटीन के काम निपटा कर तय्यार होने लगे …….सुबह के 10.30 बजे होंगे जब हम दोनो ब्रेकफास्ट करने के बाद अपने होटेल से बाहर आ गये …………….. 






रात में कहीं आस-पास बर्फ बारी हुई थी , जिसका असर सॉफ दिखाई पद रहा था………..सर्द हवा चल रही थी ……हम डॉन वन ही जीन्स और जॅकेट पहनी हुई थी , पर सर्दी हम दोनो को थी काँपने पर मजबूर कर रही थी ………




उसके बाद नेहा मेरी गाइड बन गयी …………..मुस्सूरीए के सारे फेमस स्पॉट्स और आस पास के कुच्छ इलाक़े उसने मुझे घुमा दिए ………सुबह के 11 बजे शुरू हुआ हंमरा सफ़र रात के 8 बजे तक चलता रहा…………केंपतय फॉल्स का शानदार झरना , गुण हिल्स की ऊँचाई पर ठंडी हवा का मज़ा और धनोलती की बर्फ से ढाकी हुई पहाड़ियाँ ……….यह सब एक अजब ही एहसास करवा रही थी …….और इन्न सबसे बड़ी बात यह की इश्स पुर सफ़र पर मेरे साथ नेहा थी ………..उसका साथ मेरे अंदर एक अजीब सा रोमांच पैदा कर रहा था……….कल रात उसके चहरे पर जो बैचानी और दर्र दिखाई दे रहा था, वो अब गायब हो चक्का था …….उसकी जगह फिर से उसकी सदा बहार स्माइल आ गयी थी ……..………




रात को वापस माल रोड पर आकर हम लोगो ने एक रेआस्तौरेंट में डिन्नर किया ……और फिर बाहर आ गये ……..मैने ड्राइवर से बोल दिया की वो गाड़ी को वापस होटेल ले जाए ………..और हम दोनो धीरे धीरे टहलते हुए माल रोड पर चलने लगे ………….




शायद सर्दी का ही असर था की माल रोड पर आज भीड़ कम थी ………….कुच्छ ही लोग दिखाई पद रहे थे , उनमें से भी ज़्यादातर जोड़े ( कपल्स) थे जो शायद हनिमून मनाने आए हुए थे ………….




नेहा मेरे लेफ्ट साइड में थी और चुप छाप चल रही थी ……..मैने बात शुरू करते हुए कहा …….. “थॅंक्स नेहा ………….आपने आज मुझे पूरा मुस्सूरीए घुमा दिया…….” 






“ अर्रे नही …………. थॅंक्स की कोई बात नही है ………दोस्त होने के नाते यह तो मेरा फ़र्ज़ बनता है “ उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा …………..




हम दोनो चलते हुए रोड क ईक साइड में बनी हुई रेलिंग्स के पास आ गये ………..और वहाँ से नीचे का नज़ारा देखने लगे …………डोर डोर तक पहाड़ो पर जलती हुई लाइट्स , ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे आसमान पर रंग बिरंगे सितारे चमक रहे हो 






…………….कुच्छ सेकेंड्स हम दोनो चुप छाप यूँ ही नज़ारा देखते रहे , फिर उसने धीरे धीरे रोड पर आयेज को बढ़ना शुरू कर दिया ……..मैं उसके साथ साथ ही चलता रहा ………..हम दोनो बिल्कुल साथ साथ चल रहे थे …….चलते समय हुमारे कंधे और हाथ एक दूसरे से टकरा रहे थे ……….उंगलियाँ कभी कभी आपस में टकराने लगती ही ……….मेरा दिल कर रहा था उसका हाथ थामने का …….पर मैं अभी शुरुआत नही कर पा रहा था …….फिर अचानक चलते च्लते उसने कहा …….

----------


## joker007

“ तुम्हे मालूम है राजीव …………..तुम एक बहुत अच्च्चे दोस्त ही नही हो ………..एक अच्च्चे इंसान भी हो “ कह कर उसने एक बार मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर सामने देखने लगी ………




“ अच्च्छा !! वो कैसे ? “ मैं हंसते हुए बोला………. 






“ कैसे का तो मालूम नही ………पर जहाँ तक मैने तुम्हे समझा है , तुम वाकाई एक अच्च्चे इंसान हो …….” 






“क्या पता ….मेरा एक दूसरा रूप भी हो , जो आपको दिखाई ना पड़ा हो “ मैने फिर से कहा ..




“ एक आदमी अपना कोई भी रूप………..किसी औरत से नही च्छूपा सकता ……वो भी तब , जब वो दोनो सारा समय एक साथ रहते हो ……और अगर कोई बुराई आपके अंदर है भी तो , आपकी अच्च्छाइयाँ यूयेसेस पर भारी पद जाती हैं “ उसने मेरी तरफ देखते हुए कहा और फिर से नीचे को देखने लगी ………




हम बात करते करते चल रहे थे ……..हुमारा होटेल भी अब नज़दीक आता जा रहा था …..मैने एक बार उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर धीरे से अपनी उंगलियाँ , उसकी उंगलियों में पिरो दी………. उसने मेरी तरफ निगाह डाली , और फिर मुस्कुराते हुए सर झुका लिया ……….फिर उसने अपनी हथेली को बंद करते हुए , मेरे हाथ को कस कर पकड़ लिया ……………..बहुत छ्होटी सी बात थी , पर उसकी इश्स हरकत से मेरे पुर शरीर में एक लेहायर सी दौड़ गयी थी …….मैने भी उसके हाथ को कस कर पकड़ लिया और फिर हम दोनो यूँ ही एक दूसरे का हाथ पकड़े हुए अपने होटेल की तरफ चल दिए ………..

----------


## shashi009

*joker007 आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त, बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है अधूरी कहानी पढकर जो की आपने शुरू कर दी अहि.*

----------


## dhanrajk75

भाई आगे ..............................

----------


## G Kumar

धन्यवाद good story

----------


## joker007

होटेल में दाखिल होते समय ……..और फिर लिफ्ट में जाते समय....…..हम डन ने एक दूसरे के हाथ को पकड़ा हुआ था ………….लिफ्ट 3र्ड फ्लोर पर जाकर रुकी , हम दोनो बाहर आए ……..एक दूसरे का हाथ थामे हुए ……….फिर अपने सूयीट की तरफ चल दिए …. अपने सूयीट में आकर हम दोनो लॉबी में रुक गये……..मैने अभी भी उसका हाथ पकड़ा हुआ था………उसने मुस्कुरकर मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर हाथ की तरफ इशारा करते हुए बोली …………” क्यों ? आज हाथ छोढ़ने का इरादा नही है क्या ?” 






“ नही !! “ मैने सर हिलाकर कहा….” तुम कहो तो मैं हमेशा इश्स को ऐसे ही थामे रह सकता हूँ “ 






“ अच्च्छा जी …………….देखते हैं कब तक यूँ ही पकड़े रखते हो “ कह कर उसने अपने रूम का दरवाज़ा खोला और अंदर आ गयी …….मैं भी उसके पीच्चे पीच्चे , उसका हाथ थामे हुए अंदर आ गया ……….




“ प्लीज़ राजीव !! अब तो मेरा हाथ छ्चोड़ दो ……” उसने बनावटी गुस्सा दिखाते हुए कहा ………..




“ क्यों ? अभी तो आप मुझे चॅलेंज कर रही थी ….अब क्या हो गया “ मैने कहा और उसके हाथ को एक झटका दिया और उसको अपनी तरफ खींच लिया ……….वो सीधी मेरे से आकर टकराई ………उसके हाथ मेरे सीने पर आगाय और मेरे हाथ उसकी कमर पर ………..मैने दोनो हाथ से उसकी कमर को पकड़ा और उसको अपने और नज़दीक खींच लिया ……………..




उसने मेरी आँखों में देखा और बोली “ मुझे मालूम है की मैं तुम्हे चॅलेंज नही कर सकती …………” 






मैने अपने सीधे हाथ की एक उंगली को उसके माथे पर रखा और फिर एक लकीर सी बनता हुआ उसके गाल तक ले आया ……….फिर मैं उसके गाल को सहलाते हुए , अपना हाथ उसकी गर्दन के पीछे ले गया और उसके चेहरे को अपने और नज़दीक खींच लिया …………..…………




हुमारे होंठो के बीच अब सिर्फ़ कुच्छ इंचस का ही फासला था ………..वो मेरी आँखों में देख रही थी और मेरी नज़रें कभी उसकी नज़रों से टकराती और कभी उसके काँपते होतो को देखती ………..मैने अपने हाथ का दवाब बढ़ाया और उसके होंठों को अपने और नज़दीक ले आया….इतना पास की उसकी तेज़ सानसे अब मुझे अपने चेहरे पर महसूस होने लगी थी ………उसकी सांसो के साथ उसका सीना ऊपर नीचे हो रहा था …….फिर इश्स से पहले की हुमारे होंठ आपस में मिलते , उसने अपनी एक उंगली मेरे होंठो पर रख दी ……और गर्दन हिला कर ना का इशारा किया ………….. 






मैने अपना चेहरा तोड़ा सा पीच्चे हटाया और बोला “ क्यों ? क्या हो गया ? क्या मैं तुम्हे पसंद नही …? “ 






उसने मेरी आँखों में देखते हुए कहा “ तुम मुझे बहुत पसंद हो राजीव ……कोई बेवकूफ़ लड़की ही होगी जो तुम्हे पसंद ना करे , और शायद मैं भी तुमसे प्यार करने लगी हूँ …..पर प्लीज़ , मुझे तोड़ा सा समय और दे दो ……….” 






मैने अपना हाथ उसके गाल पर फेरते हुए कहा “ कोई बात नही नेहा ……..जितना टाइम चाहो ले लो , मैं तुम्हारा वेट करूँगा ..” कह कर मैं पीच्चे हटा और फिर मूड कर धीरे धीरे उसके कमरे से बाहर जाने लगा …




मैने अभी दरवाज़ा खोला ही था की उसने फिर से मुझे पीच्चे से आवाज़ लगाई …..मैं रुक गया और उसकी तरफ पलटा …….वो मेरे नज़दीक आ गयी थी ………..उसने 2 सेकेंड्स मेरी आँखों में झाँका और फिर आयेज बढ़ कर मेरे गाल पर एक किस कर दिया …….फिर वो मेरे गले से लिपट गयी और मेरे कान में बोली “ ई लोवे योउ टू राजीव “ 






मेरी तो खुशी का मानो ठिकाना ही नही था …….मैने उसको अपने साथ और कस के लिपटा लिया ………………..कुच्छ मिनिट्स हम दोनो यूँ ही लिपटे हुए खड़े रहे …… एक दूसरे की दिल की धड़कनो को गिनते रहे ……..मेरे हाथ उसकी पीठ पर बँधे हुए थे और उसके मेरी गर्दन में ……….




फिर उसने मेरे सीने पर हाथ रख कर खुद को मुझे से अलग किया और मेरी बाहों से बाहर निकली और दो कदम पीच्चे को हट गयी ……उसने मेरी आँखों में देखा और फिर अपनी नज़रें नीचे को झुका ली ….. शायद मेरे अगले कदम की प्रतीक्षा में ………..




मैं संज़ह रहा था की वो अभी तक असमंजस की स्तिति में है ………और मैं उसकी इश्स हालत का फ़ायडा उठाने के फेवर में नही था……..मैने एक बार उसकी तरफ देखा और फिर कमरे से बाहर निकल गया …बाहर निकलते हुए मैं फिर से पलटा और उसको गुड नाइट विश किया ………. उसने मुस्कुराते हुए गुड नाइट बोला और फिर धीरे से कमरे का दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया ……………

----------


## joker007

सुबह जल्दी उठ कर हुँने होटेल छ्होर दिया और देहरादून आ गये , फिर वहाँ से हुँने फ्लाइट पकड़ी और अपने नेक्स्ट डेस्टिनेशन , शिमला पहुँच गये ……….




शिमला में भी हुमारे लिए एक सूयीट बुक था…… बिल्कुल वैसा ही जैसा मुस्सूरीए में था……..रूम्स थोड़े बड़े थे और बाल्कनी भी थोड़ी बड़ी थी …….. 






शिमला पहुँच कर हम लोगो ने तोड़ा आराम किया और फिर शाम को 4.00 बजे हम लोग अपनी मीटिंग के लिए चले गये ……




मीटिंग और उसके बाद हुमारे कस्टमर्स के लिए डिन्नर का अरेंज्मेंट था…….पता ही नही चला की कब रात हो गयी ……..देर रात हम दोनो अपने होटेल वापस लौटे और अपने अपने रूम में जाकर सो गये ……..दिन भर हम दोनो को टाइम ही नही मिला की हम अपने बारे में कोई बात कर सकें …




फ्राइडे’ 31स्ट्रीट देसेंबर 






सुबह मैं जल्दी सो कर उठ गया था……..मैं कमरे से बाहर निकल कर बाल्कनी में आ गया…..हुमारा होटेल माल रोड से तोड़ा अलग था और कुच्छ हद तक यह जगह कम भीड़-भाड़ वाली थी ………. मैं काफ़ी देर तक यूँ ही खड़ा हुआ सामने नज़र आ रहे पहाड़ो की सुंदरता का मज़ा लेता रहा ……




मुझे अपने पीछे कुच्छ आहत हुई ……. मैने मूड कर देखा , यह नेहा थी …..शायद अभी सो कर उठी थी …… 






“ गुड मॉर्निंग राजीव ……” 






“ ही नेहा ……..गुड मॉर्निंग “ 






“ आप हमेशा मुझ से पहले उठ जाते हैं …?” उसने मेरी तरफ देख कर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा…




“ ह्म्*म्म्म……शायद मुझे आप से कम नींद आती है “ मैने हंसते हुए जवाब दिया…..




कुच्छ देर के लिए हम दोनो चुप हो गये ……. और फिर उसने पूचछा “आज कहाँ घूमने ले जेया रहे हैं आप ? “




“जहाँ आप कहें ……शिमला मेरे लिए भी नयी जगह है , और शायद आपके लिए भी ……चलिए, तयार होकर निकलते हैं ……आज का पूरा दिन मैने आपके नाम ही लिखा हुआ है “ मैं उसकी आँखों में देखते हुए बोला …और उसने शर्मा कर नज़रें झुका ली ………




11 बजे के लगभग हम दोनो माल रोड पर आ गये थे …….यह जगह वैसे भी काफ़ी भीड़ भाड़ वाली होती है ……और आज तो मानो पूरा शहर जाते हुए साल का विदा करने के लिए और नये साल का स्वागत करने के लिए यहाँ इकतहा हो गया था ……




चलते चलते हम दोनो मार्केट में आ गये ….नेहा बड़े ध्यान से एक एक दुकान को देख रही थी ……और मेरे लिए तो उसका साथ रहना ही काफ़ी था …साथ चलते हुए कब मैने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया , मुझे मालूम भी नही पड़ा…..और ना ही उसने कोई रिक्षन किया………..और फिर थोड़ी ही देर में उसकी टिपिकल औरतो वाली बातें शुरू हो गयी …….वो हर एक दुकान में घुस कर अपने लिए और मेरे लिए शॉपिंग करने लगी ………मुझे कुच्छ भी नही चाहिए था , पर मैं उसको माना कैसे कर सकता था …………..वो मेरे लिए कपड़े सेलेक्ट करती रही ,और मैं सिर्फ़ उसको देखता रहा…….




2 घंटे बाद हुमको होश आया की हम लोग अभी तक मार्केट में ही घूम रहे हैं …….मैने ड्राइवर को बुलाया और फिर गाड़ी में बैठ कर हम लोग पास में ही मौजूद पिक्निक स्पॉट कुफरी के लिए चल दिए ………




मौसम खराब होने लगा था……..बारिश शुरू हो गयी थी और बर्फ़बारी के भी पुर चान्स थे …….कुफरी पहुँच कर हुमलोग साथ साथ वहाँ मौजूद मंदिर में गये और थोड़ी देर यूँ ही मौसम का मज़ा लेते रहे ………..हुमारे देखते ही देखते हल्की हल्की बर्फ बारी शुरू हो गयी थी ………एक बात जो मुझे अच्च्ची लग रही थी , वो था नेहा के चहरे की मुस्कुराहट …..जो पिच्छले दो दिन बिल्कुल गायब सी हो गयी थी ……पर अब फिर से वापस आ गयी थी ……




हम लोग गाड़ी में बैठे और वापस शिमला आ गये ……………वापस आते आते शाम होने को आ गयी थी ………..यहाँ माल रोड पर भी अब हल्की हल्की बर्फ बारी होने लगी थी ………….. हम दोनो एक रेस्टोरेंट में जाकर बैठ गये और कॉफी पीने लगे ………….

----------


## joker007

तभी अचानक उसका मोबाइल बोलने लगा …….उसने मोबाइल अपनी जॅकेट की जेब से निकाला और स्क्रीन पर नंबर चेक किया ……….फिर एक्सक्यूस मे बोलकर वहाँ से उठ कर बाहर चली गयी ………मैं उसको जाते देखते रहा और फिर कॉफी पीने में बिज़ी हो गया ……..2 मिनिट से पहले ही वो वापस आ गयी और मेरे सामने आकर बैठ गयी ……




“ किसका फोन था ? “ मैने पूचछा ………




“ मेरे पापा का …….क्यों ? “ उसने कॉफी पीते हुए कहा




“ नही……. कोई ख़ास बात नही , ऐसे ही पूच्छ रहा था…” मैने कहा और कॉफी ख़तम कर के कप टेबल पर रख दिया…..फिर उसकी तरफ देखा….वो भी अपना कप खाली कर चुकी थी और मेरी तरफ देख रही थी …….मैने इशारा किया और हम दोनो उठ कर कॉफी शॉप से बाहर आ गये …….




बाहर अब बर्फ बारी तेज़ हो गयी थी ……एक सफेद चादर सी पुर माल रोड और आस पास बिच्छने लगी थी ……..पर शायद वहाँ घूम रहे लोगो को इश्स से कोई फ़र्क नही पड़ता था …….जैसे जैसे समय बीट रहा था , वहाँ भीड़ भी बढ़ती जा रही थी ……. 






हम दोनो साथ साथ चलते हुए एक शेड के नीचे आ गये ………..हम दोनो पीछे की तरफ खड़े हुए थे , और नीचे घाटी में उड़ते हुए बादलो को देख रहे थे …….मेरी नज़र नेहा पर पड़ी …..वो नीचे कहीं देख रही थी , उसके बॉल खुल गये थे और उसके चेहरे पर आ रहे थे …….उसकी दिलकश मुस्कुराहट उसके होंठो पर थी ……….
________________

______________

----------


## Princek

लडखडाती कस्ती को सागर का किनारा नही मिलता, खुद पे यकीँ करने वाले को तकदीर का सहारा नही मिलता॥

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ...............

----------


## shashi009

लाजवाब है.....आगे का इंतज़ार है दोस्त.

----------


## Princek

रात सुबह का इंतजार नहीं करती .. खुशबु मौसम का इंतजार नहीं करती.. जो भी ख़ुशी मिले उसको इंजॉय किया करो.. क्योकि जिन्दगी वक्त का इंतजार नहीं करती..

----------


## joker007

अचानक उसने मेरी तरफ देखा …….मैं एक तक उसको ही देखे जेया रहा था ….कुच्छ सेकेंड्स मेरी तरफ देखने के बाद उसने पूचछा “ क्या हुआ ? क्या देख रहे हैं ? “ 






“ तुम्हे ………तुम बहुत सुंदर हो नेहा “ मैं जैसे बेहोशी में बोल रहा था…….




वो हँसने लगी और फिर बोली “ अच्च्छा जी ………फिर से फ्लर्ट करना शुरू कर दिया …….” 






“ नही …मैं सच कह रहा हूँ नेहा …….तुम्हारा चेहरा, तुम्हारी आँखें और सबसे ज़्यादा तुम्हारी मुस्कुराहट ………..वाकई यह सबसे अलग हैं “ 






उसने कोई जवाब नही दिया …….बस शर्मा कर रह गयी ……..फिर वो भागती हुई शेड से बाहर निकली और बर्फ का एक गोला बना कर मेरी तरफ फेंका ……….




मैं भी भागता हुआ शेड से बाहर आ गया…… और बर्फ का एक गोला उसकी तरफ फेंका……............वो मुझ से बचने के लिए भागने लगी और मैं उसके पीछे पीछे दौड़ने लगा…….कुच्छ ही डोर जाकर मैने उसको पकड़ लिया और अपने साथ लिए हुए बर्फ पर गिर गया………बहुत देर तक हम दोनो ऐसे ही लिपटे हुए पड़े रहे …..और हंसते रहे …….चारो तरफ यही माहौल था …….लोग एक दूसरे पर बर्फ फेंक रहे थे ……….कपल्स हाथों में हाथ डाले या तो घूम रहे थे या फिर बर्फ में लेते हुए थे …………….




यूँ ही मस्ती करते करते रात होने लगी थी ……….हुँने वहीं पर एक रेस्टोरेंट में जाकर डिन्नर किया और फिर से वहीं माल रोड पर आ गये ……..वहाँ एक न्यू एअर पार्टी का भी इंतेज़ाम किया गया था …….डॅन्स के लिए ड्ज लगा हुआ था ……….बच्चे - बड़े , लॅडीस –जेंट्स सब मस्ती में थे और हम दोनो भी उनके साथ शामिल हो गये ………….. 






रात 12 बजे तक वहाँ नाच –गाना चलता रहा………हम दोनो भी उन सभी के रंग में रंगे हुए थे………एक दूसरे के साथ लिपट लिपट कर ना जाने कब तक हम दोनो नाचते रहे ……… एक झिझक सी जो हुमारे बीच में थी , गायब हो चुकी थी …………… 






फिर ठीक 12 बजे सब ने एक दूसरे को हॅपी न्यू एअर विश किया……और पार्टी ख़तम होने लगी ……हम दोनो भी वहाँ से अपने होटेल की तरफ चल दिए ………एक दूसरे का हाथ थामे हुए हम अपने होटेल पहुँच गये और फिर ऐसे ही अपने सूयीट में ……




उसने मुझ से हाथ च्****ने की अभी तक कोई कोशिश नही की थी ….ऐसे ही वो अपने रूम में पहुँच गयी और साथ में मैं भी ……




उसने मुस्कुराते हुए मेरी तरफ देखा और बोली “ क्या हुआ ? आज अपने कमरे में नही जाना है क्या ? “ 






मैने ना में सर हिला दिया…….बिना कुच्छ बोले हुए 






उसने एक बार मेरी आँखों में देखा और फिर हंसते हुए मेरे सीने पर हाथ रख कर मुझे पीच्चे को धक्का दिया …..मैं पीच्चे को होते हुए , बेड पर बैठ गया …उसका हाथ अभी भी मेरे हाथ में ही था ……मैने उसके हाथ को एक झटका दिया ……और वो मेरे बिल्कुल पास आ गयी ……मैने यूँ ही बैठे बैठे उसको कमर से पकड़ लिया और अपने और नज़दीक खींच लिया ……..इश्स पोज़िशन में उसका चेहरा मेरे चेहरे से तोड़ा ऊपर था ……..उसने कुच्छ सेकेंड्स मेरी आँखों में देखा और फिर अपना चेहरा नीचा को लाकर , अपने होंठ मेरे होंठों पर टीका दिए ………… एक करेंट सा मेरे पुर शरीर में दौड़ने लगा , और उसके जिस्म को भी मैने कांपता हुआ सा महसूस किया…….कुच्छ देर यूँ ही होंठों को चिपका रहने दें एके बाद मैने अपना मूह तोड़ा सा खोला और उसने भी मानो मेरा साथ देते हुए अपने होंठों को अलग अलग कर दिया……मैं उसके होंठ को चूसने लगा…..पहले धीरे धीरे ,और फिर बहुत ज़ोर ज़ोर से ……..वो पूरी तरह मेरा साथ दे रही थी ………उसके हाथ मेरे बालो में घूम रहे थे और मेरे हाथ उसकी कमर से कुच्छ नीचे ….




अगले 5 मिनिट्स तक हम दोनो ऐसे ही एक दूसरे का रस चूस्टे रहे …….फिर वो एक झटके के साथ मुझ से अलग हुई और 2-3 कदम पीच्चे को हट गयी ……उसकी लाल आँखें और तेज़ साँसे उसकी हालत बयान कर रही थी …और मेरी भी हालत यूयेसेस से अलग नही थी ………हास साँस के साथ उसका सीना ऊपर नीचे हो रहा था , और जॅकेट & शर्ट के अंदर होने के बावजूद , बहुत मादक लग रहा था ……

----------


## joker007

थोड़ी देर हम दोनो एक दूसरे को यूँ ही देखते रहे फिर वो मुस्कुराते हुए बोली “ हेयी ……..क्या देख रहे हो ? ……..तुमसे कहा तन आ की अपनी आँखों को कंट्रोल में रखो …….किसी दिन मुसीबत में पद जाओगे “ और फिर वो हँसने लगी …..




“ मैं तय्यार हूँ …….मुसीबत में पड़ने के लिए “ मैने भी मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया …….




उसने एक बार फिर मेरी तरफ देखा ……और फिर अपना एक हाथ अपने सीने पर ला गयी …और बड़ी आडया के साथ , अपनी जॅकेट की ज़िप को पकड़ कर …धीरे धीरे नीचे को कर दिया …….जॅकेट सामने से खुलती चली गयी …….उसने जॅकेट को अपने शरीर से अलग किया और वहीं फर्श पर डाल दिया ……..फिर उसने मेरी आँखों में देखा …….मुझे इशारा किया , जैसे पूच्छ रही हो की और क्या क्या देखने की इच्च्छा है ……..मैने बिना कुच्छ कहे, आँखों से ही उसके सीने की तरफ इशारा कर दिया …….




हू फिर से एक बार धीरे से हँसी …..अपने दोनो हाथ सीने पर लेकर आई और अपनी शर्ट के बटन्स खोलने शुरू कर दिए ………जैसे जैसे बटन्स खुलते जेया रहे थे , मेरी धड़कने तेज़ होती जेया रही थी …….सारे बटन्स खुलने के बाद उसने शर्ट के दोनो पल्लो को दोनो हाथो से पकड़ा और एक झटके से अलग कर दिया………




काली ब्रा में क़ैद उसके सेनए की गोलाइयाँ , मेरे ऊपर कहर धाती लग रही थी …..मैने उसके चेहरे की तरफ देखा और वो धीरे से मुस्कुरा दी ….फिर उसने शर्ट को भी अपने जिस्म से अलग कर के फर्श पर फेंक दिया ………और बहुत धीरे धीरे मेरे पास आ गयी ……..मैं यूयेसेस के ऊपर ऐसे झपटा , मानो अगर देर हो गयी तो वो गायब ना हो जाए ………




एक हाथ मैं उसकी पीठ पर ले गया और दूसरे हाथ को उसकी गर्दन पर रख दिया …और फिर धीरे धीरे नीचे की तरफ चलाने लगा ………उसकी गर्दन , उसकी दोनो गलाइयाँ और उनके बाच के गहरी घाई से होता हुआ मेरा हाथ उसके पाट पर पहुँच गया ……….वहाँ थोड़ी देर हाथ फर्न एके बाद मैने अपना सर नीचे को झुकाया और उसकी गहरी नाभि पर एक किस कर दिया ………..




” इसस्स्स्सस्स….” एक सिसकारी उसके होंठों से निकली और उसने मेरे सर को पकड़ लिया ………….थोड़ी देर मैं यूँ ही उसके पेट हो चूमता रहा और फिर धीरे धीरे ऊपर की तरफ बढ़ने लगा …….. उसके क्लीवेज को चूमने के बाद मैने उसके दोनो ***** के खुले हुए हिस्सो को चूमना शुरू कर दिया………….बाहर सर्दी पद रही थी , पर कमरे के अंदर के तापमान इतना ज़्यादा हो गया था की मुझे हम दोनो के शरीर पर अब एक भी कपड़ा बर्धशट नही हो रहा था……….




उसकी पीठ पर हाथ फेरते हुए मैं उसकी ब्रा के हुक राक पहुँच गया…..और फिर एक ही झटके में उसको खोल दिया …….वो जैसे नींद से जागी हो ……. मेरी गिरफ़्त से छ्छूट कर वो पीछे को हट गयी और अपने एक हाथ से अपनी ब्रा को अपने सीने पर पकड़ लिया………..




मेरी हालत ऐसी थी , जैसे किसी छ्होटे बच्चे से उसका सबसे प्यारा खिलोना छ्चीन लिया हो ……….मैने उसकी तरफ देखा और इशारे से पूचछा ……वो धीरे से मुस्कुराइ और बोली ..




“ इश्स से आयेज अभी नही ……..” 


“ क्यों “ मैने पूचछा .


“ कहा ना …..अभी नही “ वो आँखें तरेरटी हुई बोली …


“ पर क्यों …” मैं ज़िद्द सी करता हुया बोला ……..


“ अब ज़्यादा सवाल नही ………..अब तुम बाहर जाओ “ कह कर उसने मुझे हाथ पकड़ कर उठाया …….दरवाज़े तक लेकर आई और फिर कमरे से बाहर निकाल कर दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया ………..मैं कुच्छ सेकेंड्स यूँ ही बंद दरवाज़े को घूरता रहा ……और फिर अपने कमरे में आ गया और अपने बेड पर गिर गया …………




2 मिनिट ही हुए होंगे की दरवाज़े पर नॉक की आवाज़ हुई …..पर यह आवाज़ बाल्कनी से आ रही थी ………मैं झट से उठा और अपने कमरे का बाल्कनी वाला दरवाज़ा खोल कर बाहर आ गया …………




वहाँ कोई नही था …….फिर मेरी निगाह नेहा के कमरे पर गयी ……उसके कमरे का बाल्कनी में खुलने वाला दरवाज़ा तोड़ा सा खुला हुआ था ……..धड़कते दिल के साथ मैं यूयेसेस दरवाज़े के पास गया और एक हल्का सा धक्का लगा कर उसको खोल दिया …….अंदर का सीन देख कर मेरे शरीर का सारा खून बहुत तेज़ी के साथ दौड़ने लगा …….




मैने कमरे के अनादर आ गया और धीरे धीरे चलते हुए बेड के नज़दीक पहुँच गया……………




कमरे की लगभग सारी लाइट्स ऑफ थी ………सिर्फ़ एक हल्की सी रोशिनी का बल्ब जल रहा था …….. पर उसकी रोशिनी इतनी तो थी जो मुझे कमरे का सारा सीन दिख रहा था…..नेहा की जॅकेट के साथ ही उसकी शर्ट , ब्रा , जीन्स और पनटी भी फर्श पर पड़े हुए थे ……नेहा खुद बिस्तर पर उल्टी लेती हुई थी ……..उसकी पीठ ऊपर की तरफ थी और चेहरे को उसने बेड में च्छुपाया हुया था ……..अपने शरीर पर उसने सिर्फ़ एक पतली से चादर डाली हुई थी ………जो उसकी कमर से घुटनो तक का हिस्सा ढके हुए थी ………या यूँ कहिए की जो कुच्छ भी ढाका हुआ था , हू सब भी चादर के अंदर से नज़र आ रहा था ……….

----------


## Princek

उसकी याद में हम बरसो Rote रहे* बेवफा वो निकले, बदनाम हम होते रहे प्यार में मदहोशी का आलम तो देखिये धुल चेहरे पर थी, और हम आइना Dhote रहे.

----------


## dhanrajk75

जोकर भाई आगे ...................

----------


## avce52

story continue jald karo?

----------


## Balrajg1970

लाजवाब है.....आगे का इंतज़ार है दोस्त.

----------


## joker007

मैं बेड के और नज़दीक पहुँच गया , और चादर के एक सिरे को पकड़ा और एक ही झटके में उसको उतार कर फेंक दिया …..मेरे सामने बिस्तर पर नेहा बिल्कुल नंगी हालत में , उल्टी होकर लेती हुई थी …….उसका सर तकिये में था , आँखें बंद थी ……एक हाथ सर के नीचे और दूसरा सामने को फैला हुआ था …….उसका एक पाँव सीधा था और दूसरे को उसने मोड़ कर सामने की तरफ फिलाया हुआ था ……




कुल मिलकर एक दिलकश नज़ारा था , मेरे सारे शरीर का खून अब एक ही तरफ दौड़ रहा था ……मेरे लिए यह पहला मौका था , जब मैं किसी लड़की को , हक़ीकत में , इतनी नज़दीक से , ऐसी हालत में देख रहा था ………




मेरे लिए यह सब कुच्छ बर्दाश्त से बाहर था ……मैने जल्दी जल्दी अपने कपड़े उतारने शुरू कर दिए और फिर 1 मिनिट से भी पहले मैं भी उसकी ही तरह , बिकुल बे-लिबास हालत में आ चक्का था ……..




मैने धीरे से बेड के ऊपर चाड गया और फिर नेहा के और नज़दीक आ गया…….उसके पास जाकर मैं घुटनो के बाल बैठ गया और फिर बहुत धीरे से अपना एक हाथ उसकी पिंडली के ऊपर रख दिया……..उसके शाईर में एक कंपन सा मैने महसूस किया…… बहुत ही कोमल था उसका जिस्म….बिल्कुल किसी रूई के टुकड़े की तरह ….उसकी पिंडली को सहलाते हुए मैं अपना हाथ उसकी जाँघ तक ले गया ….मेरे हाथ की हर हरकत से उसके जिस्म की तर-तराहट बढ़ती ही जेया रही थी …….




फिर मैने अपना सर नीचे झुकाया ….और अपने प्यासे होंठ , उसके घुटने के पिच्छले हिस्से पर रख दिए ……उसका शरीर फिर से एक बार ज़ोर से काँपा और ......इसस्स्सस्स… की एक आवाज़ मुझे उसके होंठो से निकलती हुई सुनाई पड़ी …….




मेरे होंठ धीरे धीरे ऊपर की तरफ बढ़ने लगे और उसकी जाँघ के जोड़ पर जाकर मैं रोक गया ……फिर वही काम मैने उसकी दूसरी जान्हग पर भी किया और इश्स बार मैं कहीं नही रुका ………उसकी जांघे से आयेज चलते हुए मेरे होंठ, उसके जिस्म के सबसे नाज़ुक हिस्से पर पहुँच गये …..उसकी पोज़िशन भी कुच्छ ऐसी थी की वो सारा हिस्सा, पूरी तरह मेरे होंठो की पहुँच में था ……..मैने एक चुंबन यूयेसेस गुलाबी अंग पर किया ……और उसके साथ ही एक लंबी अहह…उसके मूह से निकल गयी …….




फिर कुच्छ चुंबन यूयेसेस जगह पर करने के बाद , मैने अपनी उंगलियों से यूयेसेस की दोनो नाज़ुक पंखदियों को अलग किया और अपनी जीभ उस में घुसा दी ………एक लंबी सी सिसकारी उसके होंठो से फुट पड़ी ..उसने एक हाथ पीछे को ले जेया कर मेरे बॉल पकड़ लिए और उसका श्रीर फिर से काँपने लगा …………




मेरे लिए अभी तक अंजान रहा यह खेल , अब बड़ा ही रोचक होता जेया रहा था …और मैं भी जल्द से जल्द इसके सारे पहलू समझने के लिए बे-ताब था ……..मैने आनी जीभ को काम पर लगा दिया …….और साथ ही साथ मेरे दोनो हाथ भी उसके शरीर के अलग अलग हिस्सो पर घूमने लगे …….मुझे नही मालूम पड़ा की कितनी देर तक में उसके हनी –पोत को अपनी जीभ से छत-ता रहा ….उसका रस बह कर उसकी जाँघो के पिच्छले हिस्सो को भिगोने लगा था ……और कुच्छ तो बेड शीट तक एयेए गया था ……..




फिर मैं उठ कर बैठ गया ……उसके तोड़ा सा ऊपर आते हुए मैने अपने दोनो घुटनो को , उसके दोनो तरफ इस तरह अड्जस्ट किया की उसकी छूट अब बिल्कुल मेरे सख़्त हो चुके *** के सामने थी …….अपना एक हाथ मैने उसके पिच्छले हिस्से पर फेराया और शायद वो मेरा इशारा समझ गयी ……..अपनी गांद को उसने तोड़ा सा पीछे की तरफ उठा दिया और इश्स पोज़िशन में उसकी छूट तोड़ा सा और खुल गयी ......……




मैने अपने सख़्त पद चुके *** को उसके गुलाबी अंग पर टीकाया और एक हल्का सा झटका अपनी कमर को दिया…….उसके काम-रस में डूबी होने के कारण मुझे कुच्छ भी परेशानी नही हुई ……*** का आयेज का हिस्सा अंदर चला गया और एक अजीब सा रोमांच मुझे महसूस होने लगा …..मैने उसकी कमर और पिच्छले हिस्से हो अपने दोनो हाथो से थामा और धीरे धीरे धक्के लगाने शुरू कर दिए … 






हर धक्के से साथ उसके मूह से ह.. , ऑश , आउच… की आवाज़ें निकल रही थी और मेरे अंदर गर्मी बढ़ती जेया रही थी ……मैं पूरी तरह से उसके अंदर समा चक्का था , और मेरे धक्के भी अब तेज़ और लंबे होते जेया रहे थे ……






फिर मैने अपने आप को रोका और अपना *** बाहर निकाल कर पीच्चे को हट गया…कुच्छ सेकेंड्स वो ऐसे ही लेती रही …शायद मेरे अगले आक्षन की वेट कर रही थी …फिर वो पलटी और सीधी होकर लेट गयी ……उसने मेरी तरफ देखा और फिर अपनी बाहें मेरी तरफ फैला दी ……….मैने भी उसको निराश नही किया ……..मैं आयेज बढ़ा और उसके दोनो पैरो के बीच में जगह बनता हुआ, उसके ऊपर लत गया…….






अब हुमारे जिस्म के सारे हिस्से , एक दूसरे से मिले हुए थे ……मैने अपने होंठ उसके होंठो पर टीका दिए और चूसने लगा……उसकी चूचियाँ , मेरे सीने के नीचे पीसने लगी और मेरा *** उसकी छूट के च्छेद पर टक्कर मारने लगा……कुच्छ देर तक उसके होंठों का रस चूसने के बाद मैं अपना सर और नीचे ले गया और उसके एक निपल को अपने मूह में भर लिया……..उसके जिस्म के इश्स सबसे आकर्षक हिस्से से यह मेरी पहली मुलाकात थी , और मैं पुर मज़े ले ले कर उस से अपनी जान-पहचान बढ़ा रहा था ........…..






थोड़ी देर तक मेरे गाल और गर्दन को चूमने के बाद , वो अपना एक हाथ , हम दोनो के पेट के नीचे ले गयी और मेरे *** को पकड़ कर फिर से उसको सही रास्ता डीकाने लगी …..मुझे सिर्फ़ अपनी कमर को एक झटका देना पड़ा और फिर से मैं यूयेसेस तंग , गीले और गरम रास्ते पर आयेज बढ़ गया……..






फिर एक तूफान सा यूयेसेस बिस्तर पर आ गया…….हम दोनो के जिस्म एक दूसरे में मानो समा जाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे…….मेरे होंठ कभी उसके होंठो को और कभी उसकी मस्त चूचियों को चूसने में लगे हुए थे …….उसके मूह से अजीब अजीब सी आवाज़ीएँ निकल रही थी …………उसने अपने हातों को मेरी पीठ पर कसा हुआ था……मेरे हर धक्के का वो अपनी गांद को ऊपर उच्छल कर पूरी तरह से जवाब दे रही थी ……….






बाहर सर्दी थी और अनादर हुमारे जिस्म अब पसीने से नहा गये थे ……….फिर मुझे लगा की अब मेरे अंदर बहुत देर से ठहरा हुआ बाँध टूटने ही वाला है ……मैने एक हाथ को उसकी कमर के नीचे लगाया और उसके जिस्म के निच्छले हिस्से को तोड़ा सा ऊपर उठा लिया ……और फिर मेरी कमर मानो मशीन बन गयी ……मैं तबाद-तोड़ धक्के लगाए जा रहा था …..कमरे में हुंमारी सांसो की , उसके मूह से निकालने वाली अजीब सी सिसकारियों की और हुमारे जिस्मो के टकराने से होने वाली च्चप च्चप की आवाज़ें सुनाई पद रही थी …….फिर मेरा शरीर झटका खाने लगा ……..एक लंबी सी अहह…मेरे मूह से निकली और मैं अपना सर उसकी च्चातियों के बीच रख कर , उसके ऊपर ढेर होता चला गया ………..उसने भी अपनी बाँहो को मेरी गर्दन के इर्द-गिर्द कस लिया …………….हुमारे शरीर अब शांत होने लगे थे …………….




काफ़ी देर तक हम दोनो एक दूसरे को बाहों मे लिए हुए चूमते रहे ………यूयेसेस रात जो जिस्मो का यह खेल शुरू हुआ तो फिर पूरी रात ही चलता रहा………मेरे लिए तो वैसे भी यह पहली बार ही था….और मैं जैसे अपनी जीवेन भर की प्यास आज ही बुझे लेना चाहता था…..और नेहा भी काफ़ी समय के बाद इश्स दौर से गुजर रही थी ………पूरी रात हम दोनो , अलग अलग तरीक़ो से एक दूसरे के जिस्मो को समझते रहे ……….बार बार हम दोनो तक जाते थे …….और फिर से एक नये जोश के साथ एक दूसरे में उलझ जाते थे …….




नये साल की शुरुआत हो चुकी थी और साथ ही मेरे इश्स नये रिश्ते की भी ……….मुझे नही मालूम था की इसका अंजाम क्या होने वाला है …….पर मैने तय कर लिया था की मैं इश्स को सही अंजाम तक ज़रूर पहुचाऊँगा …

----------


## joker007

सॅटर्डे ‘ 1स्ट्रीट जन्वरी 


रात की खुमारी का असर था शायद ….हम दोनो सुबह देर तक सोते रहे ….फिर उठने पर याद आया की हम को जल्द ही यहाँ से नियकलना है ……हम दोनो जल्दी जल्दी तय्यार हुए और फिर थोड़ी ही देर में हम अपनी गाड़ी में , चॅंडिगएयर की तरफ जा रहे थे……..




हुमारी अगली मंज़िल चॅंडिगएयर थी ……….वहाँ भी हुमारे लिए रूम्स बुक थे ………दोपहर में हम लोग यहाँ पहुँचे और फिर शाम को 4.00 बजे से हुमारी क्लाइंट्स के साथ मीटिंग्स शुरू हो गयी थी …….जो देर रात , करीब 10.30 बजे तक चलती रहीं ……….. मीटिंग्स के बाद आस-यूषुयल डिन्नर का अरेंज्मेंट था ….और फिर हम दोनो अपने रूम्स में आ गये ……..


एक संकोच की दीवार जो कल तक हुमारे बीच में थी , अब गिर चुकी थी ……..हम दोनो एक साथ , एक ही कमरे में , एक ही बिस्तर पर सोए ……..कल रात जो जिस्म का रिश्ता हुमारे बीच बन गया था , आज भी कायम रहा …….पूरी रात हम दोनो प्यार और सेक्स के इश्स अनूठे खेल का मज़ा लेते रहे ………..बिल्कुल किसी न्यूली मॅरीड कपल की तरह ……….




सनडे ‘2न्ड जन्वरी 






आज हुमरे तौर का लास्ट दिन था……सुबह उठ कर हम दोनो तय्यार होने लगे ……….पूरी रात बिस्तर पर चलने वाला खेल , बातरूम में भी चालू रहा……….हम एक साथ ही नहाए और बातरूम में ही एक बार प्यार की नदी में गोते भी लगा लिए …..




फिर हम दोनो ने अपनी आज की मीटिंग्स शुरू कर दी ……… दो-पहर 2 बजे तक हुमारी मीटिंग्स चलती रही और फिर हम लोग वापस अपने होटेल में आ गये …..शाम 4 बजे हुमारी फ्लाइट थी , वापस राज नगर जाने के लिए ……हम दोनो ने एक साथ लंच किया और फिर जो टाइम हूमें मिला ……उसको हुँने एक दूसरे की बाहों में बिता दिया ………….




कुल-मिलकर हम दोनो ही बहुत खुश थे ……..मैं इसलिए , की जिसको मैने चाहा था , वो अब सिर्फ़ मेरी थी ……..सिर्फ़ एक काँटा मेरे रास्ते में था , उसका पति …..मुझे उम्मीद थी की मैं जल्दी ही उसका भी कोई ना कोई इंतेज़ाम कर लूँगा ……..




शाम को 6 बजे हम लोग वापस राज नगर पहुँच चुके थे ……..अपनी गाड़ी में बैठे हुए हम अपने अपने घर की तरफ जा रहे थे ………गाड़ी के अंदर हम दोनो तोड़ा डोर डोर बैठे हुए थे ……पर एक दूसरे का हाथ पकड़े हुए ……….




नेहा को उसके घर ड्रॉप करने के बाद मैं अपने घर आ गया …….मुझे मालूम था की कल से मुझे बहुत ज़्यादा बिज़ी हो जाना है ……..पर साथ ही साथ मैने नेहा से प्रॉमिस भी किया था की हम दोनो डेली तोड़ा टाइम सिर्फ़ अपने लिए भी निकालेंगे ……








मंडे 






जैसी की मुझे उम्मीद थी ……आज का दिन बहुत बिज़ी साबित हुआ………….सुबह ऑफीस पहुँचते ही हम लोगो ने एक मीटिंग ऑर्गनाइज़ की …….जिस में सारी टीम्स अपनी अपनी रिपोर्ट्स के साथ पहुँची ……….




मिस्टर.चौधरी खुद इश्स मीटिंग में शामिल थे ……उन्होने हम सब की रिपोर्ट्स सुनी और हुमारे अच्च्चे काम के लिए सब को कॉनग्रॅजुलेट किया………हम सब की रिपोर्ट का कंक्लूषन यह था की हम लोग पुर देश में कहीं भी अपनी बॅंक की ब्रांच खोल सकते थे ….. हुमारे क्लाइंट्स तय्यार थे , की जैसे ही हुमारे बॅंक की ब्रॅंचस उनके शहर में खुलेगी ……..वो हुमारी सर्विस ले लेंगे … 






फिर मिस्टर.चौधरी ने एक और खुश-खबरी सबको सुनाई ……….सेंट्रल गूव्ट. ने हुमारा प्रपोज़ल आक्सेप्ट कर लिया था , अफीशियली …….अब हूमें जल्द से जल्द 2 वॉल्ट तय्यार करने थे …….एक स्टेट गवर्नमेंट के लिए और एक सेंट्रल गवर्नमेंट के लिए ……हुमेशा की तरह मिस्टर.चौधरी ने यह रेस्पॉन्सिबिलिटी भी मुझे ही सौंपी ………जिस में मेरी हेल्प कारण और निधि को करनी थी ……………




फिर मीटिंग ख़तम हो गयी ……सब लोग एक एक करके रूम से बाहर चले गये …….सिर्फ़ मैं , कारण और निधि वहाँ रह गये ………




कारण ने मुझे बताया की वॉल्ट का काम वो चालू कर चक्का है ………सिविल कन्स्ट्रक्षन वर्क काफ़ी हद तक निपात चक्का है …….अब फॅब्रिकेशन का काम होना है और उसके बाद एलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स एक्विपमेंट्स की सेट्टिंग करनी है ………..




हम लोगो ने सारे काम की प्लांनिंग्स तय्यार कर ली और दे बाइ दे उसको रिव्यू करने का फ़ैसला किया …….फिर कारण वहाँ से उठ कर चला गया ……और मैं भी अपनी फाइल्स समेटने लगा ………निधि जो अभी तक लगभग चुप ही बैठी हुई थी ……..बोली 






“ तुम्हारा तौर कैसा रहा राजीव ? “




मैने उसकी तरफ देखा ……एक अर्थ-पूर्णा मुस्कुराहट उसके चेहरे पर थी ……..




“ बहुत अच्च्छा रहा …….मैने बताया था ना की हुमारी सारी मीटिंग्स सक्सेस्फुल रही है ……” मैं यूयेसेस से निगाह मिलाए बगैर बोला …….




“ मैं अफीशियल मीटिंग्स की बात नही कर रही हूँ राजीव…………पर्सनल मीटिंग्स के बारे में पूच रही हूँ …? “ 




उसने कहा और मैं उसके चेहरे की तरफ देखता रह गया ……..मैं समझ नही पा रहा था की उसकी बात का क्या जवाब डून …….क्यों की मुझे भी नही मालूम था की हमेशा की तरह वो सिर्फ़ मज़ाक कर रही है ……या सच में उसको कुच्छ पता चल गया है …………




“ मैं तुम्हायर बात समझा नही निधि ? “ मैने अंजान बनते हुए कहा…




“ इसमें समझने वाली कौन सी बात है ……..एक जवान लड़का, एक जवान लड़की …..दोनो एक साथ 14 दिन तक रहे ….उसके बाद भी अगर कोई पर्सनल मीटिंग नही हुई …तो बेकार है “ उसने बुरा सा मूह बनाते हुए कहा और फिर मेरी आँखों में देखते हुए बोली “ क्यों ? सच कह रहे हो ना ? “ 






मैं कुच्छ नही बोल पाया ……सिर्फ़ उसकी आँखों में देखता रहा ……. फिर अपनी निगाहें नीचे को झुका ली ……….. कुच्छ सेकेंड्स बाद में उसकी तरफ फिर से देखा ..




उसने एक बार अपनी आखों से इशारा किया और फिर ज़ोर ज़ोर से हँसना शुरू कर दिया …मैं हैरानी से उसका मूह देखता रह गया ………फिर जब उसकी हँसी थमी तो उसने कहा 






“ तुम तो वाकाई ऐसे दर्र गये थे जैसे मैने तुम्हारी कोई चोरी पकड़ ली हो …….. मुझे मालूम है यार , तुम्हे सिर्फ़ अपने काम से प्यार है …….और मैं भी तो यही चाहती हूँ “ आख़िरी बात उसने कुच्छ गंभीर होकर कही ……..फिर उसने अपनी फाइल्स उठाई और रूम से बाहर निकल गयी ……..और उसके पीच्चे पीच्चे मैं भी वहाँ से निकल आया ……….

----------


## joker007

मैं अपने रूम में आ गया….और अपने काम में लग गया…..बीच में जब मैने थोड़ी देर के लिए आराम कर रहा था….तब मुझे नेहा का ध्यान आया……मैने उसका नंबर लगाया …….2 बेल्स के बाद ही उसने फोन उठा लिया ….




“ ही …..” 






“ जी कहिए …?”




“ क्या कर रही हो……” मैने अपने लहज़े को रोमॅंटिक सा बनाते हुए कहा …….




“ काम कर रही हूँ बाबा ………बोलिए “ 






“ आज सुबह से तुम्हे देखा नही ना , इसलिए फोन किया था ….. “ मैने कहा …




“ अच्च्छा जी ………अभी थोड़ी देर पहले ही तो मीटिंग रूम में तुम्हारे पास बैठी हुई थी ……तब नही देखा था ….” उसने भी अपनी आवाज़ में एक अदा सी लाते हुए कहा ………






“ तुम जानती हो नेहा …..जब मैं काम करता हूँ तो , सिर्फ़ काम में ही ध्यान लगता हूँ ……..अब मेरा दिल किया तुमसे , मिलने का तो मैने तुम्हे फोन कर दिया “ 






“ इसका मतलब ……तुम्हारे लिए काम सब से पहले है ,मैं बाद में…… “ उसने अपना लहज़ा शिकायती सा करते हुए कहा………..




“ सच तो यही है जान…………..मेरे लिए मेरा कमिटमेंट सबसे पहले है …….अच्च्छा छोड़ो यह बाते , और बताओ कब मिल रही हो ……” 






थोड़ी देर वो ख्मओष रही फिर बोली “ कोशिश करूँगी ………कल शाम को तुम्हारे घर पर आने की ……..अगर तुम्हे कोई प्राब्लम ना हो तो “




“ मुझे क्या प्राब्लम होगी ? तुखारा ही घर है …….जब चाहे आ जाओ “ मैने कहा और फिर कुच्छ और बातें कर के मैने फोन रख दिया ………….




अब मुझे अपने आप को वॉल्ट के काम में झोंक देना था………पर साथ ही साथ मुझे इंतेज़ार था , कल शाम को नेहा से मुलाकात का …………

----------


## shashi009

वाह दोस्त मजा आगया.....नेहा के साथ मीटिंग तो खास ही होगी......इंतज़ार ह उस का बेसब्री से.

----------


## sachin maheshwari

Bhai ekdm mst story hai..ise pura kyu nhi karte ho...aur pura nhi krna to shuru hi kyu kiya..

----------


## Princek

‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘, ‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘ , ‘,__,____,/____,_/ \ .;’;';.l__[]__l__l,.,) *उनके दामन मे खुशी, और हमारे दिल मे गम हैखैर कोई बात नही,आँख उसकी भी नम है और हमारी भी नम हैसोचते हैं कहे तो कैसे कहे ये हाले दिलकुछ गुमा है खुद पर, कुछ आरज़ू हमारी बेदम हैकोशिशे बहुत की हमने, ना दिल लगाएपत्थर सेपर क्या करे क़ातिलों सा अंदाज़-ए-सनम हैखुद को जला के घर उनका रोशन कर देमिट जाए किसी के लिए, ये क्या मोहब्बत से कम है

----------


## joker007

> Bhai ekdm mst story hai..ise pura kyu nhi karte ho...aur pura nhi krna to shuru hi kyu kiya..


अरे भाई पहली बात तो ये मेरी कहानी नहीं है इसे शुरू करने वाले चले गए है ... दूसरी बात ये कि थोडा सब्र भी रखा करिए ... हम भी इंसान ही हैं ..

----------


## avce52

aap update kyon nahi karte ? nahi kar sakte toh pura remove kar lo ye jyaada over ho raha hai kahani continue padhe tohi accha lagta hai otherwise interest nahi.................................

----------


## kamalk718

JALDI JALDI POST KARE YAAR KLPD KYON KAR RAKHA HAI

----------


## kamalk718

YE KAHANI POST KARNE WALA KAFI DINO SE IS KAHANI KO UDATE KYON NHAI KAR RAHE HAI BHAIYON? YAAR KAHANI TO PURI KARO

----------


## kamalk718

YE TO BHAI K.L.P.D HAI

----------


## aditya_gujral1

arre joker bhai kahan chale gaye arre kahani toh puri kardijiye......mere pass kahani hindi fonte mein nahi hai roman fonts mein hai aur mere pass itna time nahi hai ki main usse hindi mein convert karke usse yahan post karun...isliye joker bhai aapka bahut sukhriya aur sabhi pathako ko sorry.....aur agar kisi ko yeh story puri chahiye toh mujhe private message krdijiye ussi puri story ke links mil jayenge..

----------


## sajan love

Nice story
But incomplete

----------

